# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  Horor na Sv. Duhu

## Fanika

Molim moderatorice da se ne ljute što sam otvorila ovu temu, pa neka ju ostave barem kratko(prije nego ju maknu)kako se nikome ne bi dogodilo da se nađe u situaciji kao ja! Najviše mi je žao što je ovo moj prvi post na vašoj stranici. U pravilu sam ga prekopirala sa jednog drugog foruma, ali vrlo mi je važno spasim što veći broj mogućih žrtava!!!

*Osjećam moralnu dužnost da proširim vijest kakav tretman sam ja doživjela na Sv. Duhu, jer zbog rooming in-a ja zasigurno neću više nikada na Sv.Duh.* Ne daj Bože da bi morala! Zamisli ironije, a upravo sam iz razloga da u prvim danima budem 24 sata sa svojim djetetom i išla gore. No, kada rodiš u tjednu kada je tolika gužva da su žene smještene po hodnicima i po drugim odjelima očito da sistem ne šljaka. Ne znam od kuda da počnem. Ja i moje cimerice plakale smo sve dane boravka. Njima je u početku bilo čak i teže jer budući da su bile carski nisu se smjele micati. Pitam ja vas kakav je to sistem gdje se žena sa carskog ne šalje na intenzivnu već se odmah smjesti u babinjače, a da stvar bude još gora za kakva 4 sata od operacije donijeli joj bebu u sobu i tražili od nje da se brine o njoj. Tu smo uskočile mi cimerice pa smo joj znale dodati dijete i što joj je već trebalo, jer se bojala zvati sestre od kojih je većina bila i više nego neugodna nakon zvuka zvona.
Uglavnom snalazile smo se kako smo znale i koliko smo mogle. 
Tražila sam da mi uzmu bebu po noći, da mi nije dobro i teško dišem, a dobila odgovor da tu privilegiju imaju samo one koje su rodile na carski i to prva 2 dana. Uzeli su mi ga tek kada je predobra dr. Spišić primijetila da sam premorena i anemična. No, i tada je ona morala zvati šefa pedijatrije da traži dozvolu za tako nešto. A da ne govorim da mi ga nisu uzeli po dogovoru, već 3 sata kasnije. Bila sam u ozbiljnoj životnoj opasnosti i unatoč tome što sam im govorila o simptomima nitko me nije doživio. I još danas se pitam zašto!??! 
Trebali ste vidjeti reakciju liječnice koja me zaprimila na hitnu dan poslije što sam otpuštena iz rodilišta.  :shock:  Nastala je velika strka. Meni je samo bila bitna moja beba, a kako pomoći svojem djetetu kada ti nije dobro. Da ne govorim da su bolesti koje sam imala ne utjecale samo na moje fizičko zdravlje, već sam zbog simptoma bila toliko nervozna da sam mislila da ću svakog trena puknuti i poludjeti.
Drage moje nikome ne želim takav tretman, jer svaka majka koja je odlučila roditi dijete želi tom malom stvorenju sve najbolje, a sestre s tog odjela su me optuživale da sam loša majka, da ne znam smiriti svoje dijete, da će mi pasti kako ga loše držim i sl. Ja duboko vjerujem da bi sve bilo bolje da nisam bila bolesna, toliko iscrpljena od 12 sati trudova i 2 sata poroda i da su sestre na tom odjelu bile suosjećajnije. Naravno ima onih kojima bi dala zlatnu medalju za pomoć poput Vlatke Rubinić, slatke malene sestre s pedijatrije koja je toliko puna strpljenja i ljubavi za posao koji radi. Ona mi je ulila sigurnost u sebe i pomogla da naučim dojiti, pa sam unatoč tome što mi fizički nije bilo dobro skupljala snagu iz sata u sat da se brinem za svoje dijete.
Dakle, same smo si morale slagati krevete prije vizite, posteljinu su mi promijenili tek 4 dan i to nakon što sam ih molila ma barem pet puta. Dojenje se jako forsira, što je dobro ako želite dojiti, ali nije uredu da vas bez prethodnog upozorenja sestre navlače i štipaju za bradavice dok ne pozelenite od boli i pri tome imaju komentare Bože sačuvaj!!!
Uglavnom mogu se žaliti unedogled na situacije gdje vam doista treba pomoć, zbog fizičkih poteškoća na koje ne možete utjecati (da se razumijemo nema rodilje koja nema fizičkih poteškoća), a ne možete ju dobiti i još vas netko grdi zbog toga što ste nemoćni!Halooo!!!????!!! Pa tko želi biti nemoćan!?
Naposljetku, kada sam po hitnoj intervenciji završila na drugom odjelu i bila ponovno sama sa svojim djetetom sve je klapalo kao podmazano. Sestre su bile predivne i iako im to nije bio posao pomagale su mi oko djeteta(jer dijete nije bilo pacijent već ja). Iz razloga što se nisam htjela odvojiti od svojeg djeteta, a vratila sam se u bolnicu zbog njihovih zasluga i to ne sa lijepim bolestima rečeno mi je da imam pravo na bilo koju vrstu pomoći pedijatrijskih sestara(pranje bebe, nadohrana, da mi ga odnesu po noći…). Sve što sam na kraju od njih tražila je samo da mi daju svoje tetra pelene. I to zato jer sam se na tom odjelu psihički osjećala sposobnom brinuti za svoje dijete, a sve zahvaljujući pozitivnom okruženju i moralnoj potpori divnog osoblja. Moje dijete je osjetilo moju mirnoću i dobili smo pohvale od liječnika, osoblja i pacijenata tog odjela da nisu ni znali da imaju bebu na odjelu.
Naravno, jedna smjena pedijatrijskih sestara(ne znam koja) smatrala je da to nije njihov posao da se bave sa mojim prljavim pelenama, pa je ulogu dostavljača bez ikakvih problema preuzela čistačica odjela na kojem sam bila. Baš me ražalostilo to što iako sam imala dozvolu da ih zamolim za apsolutnu pomoć (ponavljam jer sam doista bila ozbiljno bolesna), a ja sam ih molila samo za čiste pelene one su imale obzira odbiti pomoći ne meni (pustite mene), već tom malom bespomoćnom stvorenju. Ja nikada ne bi mogla odbiti neku nužnu potrebu djeteta!
Zaključak: Rooming in je bio mučenje za mene i moje dijete zbog nestručnosti i nekorektnosti medicinskog osoblja, te nehigijenskih uvjeta.
Korisna informacija koju sam dobila je sljedeća: u bolnici imate pravo pitati ime medicinskog osoblja s kojim se susrećete, a sve kritike i pohvale možete uputiti ravnatelju bolnice. Vrlo je bitno imenovati osobu koju kritika slijedi, jer je to jedini način da se moguće buduće greške isprave. Ovu informaciju nam je dala vjerojatno jedina savjesna osoba na tom odjelu i to nakon što je čula da moja cimerica plače satima.
Eto, moja sveta dužnost je obavljena! Nadam se da sam spasila barem jednu ženu od nepotrebnog mućenja. U svakom slučaju vaše je pravo da ignorirate sve negativne komentare nekog tko je rodio na Sv. Duhu i odlučite ipak otići gore. Zapamtite da sam to i ja učinila i vidi kako sam prošla. Nažalost još uvijek imam zdravstvenih poteškoća i uzimam lijekove. Da ne govorim da mi je muž bio slomljen, a obitelj i prijatelji u nemilom šoku.
Želim još i napomenuti da sam i ja inače zaposlena u srodnoj struci i o mojem savjesnom radu ovise životi i zdravlje ljudi. Nikada nisam dozvolila da moj privatan život ili osobne frustracije utječu na moju stručnost, a i po vjeri koju živim jako mi je bitno dobro bližnjega! Prema tome sam očekivala jednaku korektnost osoba kojima je osnovna zadaća briga za tuđe zdravlje i živote!!!
Drage žene, ja sam očekivala i veliku fizičku bol i puno odricanja, ali nisam očekivala da će tolikom broju ljudi biti svejedno da li smo ja i moja beba zdravi i živi!? 
*Drage buduće mame, nebojte se ničega što je prirodno da će vas zadesiti i pokušajte izbjeći bolnice "neprijatelje majki"!*Ja mislim roditi još, jer djete je doista najveći i najljepši dar i uspjeh u životu!!!   :Heart:  
Nemojte se ljutiti na dužini ovog posta, jer kraće nisam mogla. Sve što ima veze s djecom i trudnicama meni je svetinja kao i ljudski život općenito. *Hvala svima na razumijevanju i sve dobro želim u životu vama i vašim obiteljima!!!*  :Heart:  

P.S. Moj muž je osobno odnio pismo (u dužini od 3 str.) sa mojom pričom u detalje N/R dr. sc. Berivoj Mišković, prim. dr. med. i ravnatelju bolnice dr. sc. Mladen Bušić, dr.med. Ja sam oobno razgovarala sa gospodinom Miškovićem, koji je ujedno i predstojnik klinike za ginekologiju i porodništvo!
Prekrasan čovjek - realan, svjestan svoje odgovornosti i posla.
*Apeliram na sve vas koje ste prošle traume na Sv. Duhu, da napišete svoja iskustva i naslovite ih na ovog gospodina.* Pokušala sam mu opisati najzločestiju sestru. Mislim da je uspio pogoditi koja je. 
Rekao je da bi sistem bolje radio da su sobe dvokrevetne, da je veći broj osoblja i da država to isfinancira, ali naša država više mari za pjevače i sportaše nego za majke koje rađaju!!! Ja sam rekla da se u potpunosti slažem s njim, ali da kod gore zaposlenih sestara ipak fali doza ljudskosti i suosjećajnosti. Tu tvrdnju sam začinila konstatacijom da su sestre s drugog odjela(na kojem sam bila poslije babinjača) koje rade za istu plaću PREDIVNE!!! 
Dakle: *Moramo pomoći onima koje tek trebaju roditi kako bi čin rođenja postao ono što on u biti i jest: najljepši događaj u životu majke i dijeteta!!!*
Pisma šaljite poštom, nosite ih osobno ili ih ostavite u kaslićima koji postavljeni po bolnici i koji su namijenjeni za primjedbe i pohvale.
*Pozivam vas da napravimo revoluciju na tom Sv. Duhu za sve buduće mamice i bebe!!!*

----------


## Lucky2

Draga Fanika, žao mi je da si to doživjela

I ja sam rodila na Sv. Duhu, samo što (još uvijek) imam grozne flash
backove iz rađaone.
Nasreću, na odjelu babinjača su sve sestre (osim jedne) bile ok

----------


## Palagruža

Fanika, stvarno mi je zao zbog svega sto si dozivjela. I drago mi je da si smogla snage buniti se.
Nikad prije nisam napisala ni slova ni na jednoj temi o SD-u, jer nemam osobnog iskustva, ali nakon ovog tvog posta jednostavno ne mogu ostati bez komentara.
Razgovarala sam s dosta zena koje su u zadnje vrijeme rodile tamo. Nekim zenama taj rooming in funkcionira, uglavnom je rijec o zenama koje se nisu previse izmucile na porodu, onima kojima je to drugo ili trece dijete pa su sigurnije u sebe, ili naprosto onima koje su imale srecu da "potrefe" na dane kad je malo manja guzva, a osoblje vise susretljivo. No nazalost, vise zena mi je reklo da vise nikad ne bi na SD, bas zbog njihove verzije rooming in-a. Najgore iskustvo mi je imala relativno bliska prijateljica, (dakle nije rekla-kazala) koja je rodila tamo prije 5 mjeseci. Nakon 17 sati trudova zavrsila na carskom, (mozes misliti u kakvom je stanju bila), prakticki cim je otvorila oci dali su joj bebu, u isti krevet s njom jer je bila guzva, kad bi molila osoblje za pomoc ili da na par sati odnesu bebu dok ona malo dodje k sebi gledali su je kao najgoreg neprijatelja. Dakle, prica vrlo slicna tvojoj. Jos jednom, zbog svih vas koje ste to prosle, stvarno mi je drago da si se bunila.

----------


## Fanika

Zaboravila sam napisati i da mi je sam tijek poroda bio katastorfa. Potpisala sam onaj obrazac da im dozvoljavam da interveniraju, ali nisam znala da to znači da me nafilaju raznoraznom kemijom samo da me maknu iz predrađaone, jer gužva je bila takva da su neke ležale na pomoćnim krevetima u hodnika, a jedna jadna ženska je šetala, jer nije imala kreveta. *ČUVAJTE SE TIH OBRAZACA - NE POTPISUJTE IH, AKO ŽELITE RODITI PRIRODNIM PUTEM!!!* Pravi, jaki trudovi su mi trajali 14 sati, a oni za tiskanje(VJEROVALE ILI NE) 2 h - morala sam ih prodisati, jer beba se nije spustila(a meni pojačali drip na max. :shock: ), pa sam ležala malo na jednom, malo na drugom boku - pokušalo me poroditi par doktora i hvala Bogu što je u smjenu došao dr. Habek koji je namjestio bebu i konačno me porodio. Nisam spavala nekih 48 sata. Povraćala sam od bolova i kemije. Padala u nesvjest između trudova(svjedok mi je Bog i muž koji je bio kraj mene). Pokakila se i popiškila jer me nisu klistirali(zahvaljujući tome sada imam E. colli u mokraći). Rezana sam, a pored toga imala simptome dviju ozbiljnih bolesti koje su oni pripisali umoru. Toliko propusta, a sve samo zato da se što prije oslobodi mjesto u predrađaoni, a onda i na odjelu babinjača. I na kraju svega što sam prošla budi sposobna za rooming in! Sve bi dala za toplu riječ podrške i malo suosjećajnosti!!! 
Uglavnom kao trudnica ja sam izbjegavala slušati negativne stvari o Sv. Duhu, jer sam pošto-potom htjela biti 24 sata sa bebom!!! Bome sam to skupo platila, a vrijedilo je samo zbog ovog anđela koji se rodio.  :Heart: 
Najbitnije je to da *VI TO NE MORATE PROLAZITI* - ima i drugih bolnica, npr. ja nisam čula jednu lošu stvar o Vinogradskoj!!!
Budite pametne i odlučite se za ono što je najbolje za vas, jer *bebi će biti sve super ako joj je mama zdrava i duševno smirena!!!*

----------


## kloklo

Strašno mi žao, Fanika, to mora da je bio pravi horror i za tebe i za bebicu   :Crying or Very sad:  

Ne mogu se dovoljno načuditi ponašanju tih sestara, u stilu, tražile ste rooming, evo vam ga, bez obzira jeste li trenutačno sposobne za to ili niste!
Boravak mame s bebom od prve minute i nerazdvajanje je najbolje što se mami i bebici može dogoditi i jako je važno za uspostavljanje rane čvrste veze   :Heart:   ali ako mama pada u nesvjest od bolova i maltene se ne može micati od carskog reza, više je nego ljudski, normalno, profesionalno, kako god hoćete da osoblje rodilišta preuzme brigu o bebici u onolikoj mjeri koliko majci to treba.

A zbog ovakvih stravičnih događanja će mnoga rodilja bježati glavom bez obzira kad čuje frazu "rooming in" bez obzira o kojem se rodilištu radilo i to me silno ljuti što neodgovorni i bezdušni ljudi bacaju ljagu na cijeli koncept ranog povezivanja mame i bebe  :Sad:  

Fanika,   :Kiss:  za tebe i   :Kiss:  za tvoju bebicu

----------


## xenia

> Strašno mi žao, Fanika, to mora da je bio pravi horror i za tebe i za bebicu   
> 
> Ne mogu se dovoljno načuditi ponašanju tih sestara, u stilu, tražile ste rooming, evo vam ga, bez obzira jeste li trenutačno sposobne za to ili niste!
> Boravak mame s bebom od prve minute i nerazdvajanje je najbolje što se mami i bebici može dogoditi i jako je važno za uspostavljanje rane čvrste veze    ali ako mama pada u nesvjest od bolova i maltene se ne može micati od carskog reza, više je nego ljudski, normalno, profesionalno, kako god hoćete da osoblje rodilišta preuzme brigu o bebici u onolikoj mjeri koliko majci to treba.
> 
> A zbog ovakvih stravičnih događanja će mnoga rodilja bježati glavom bez obzira kad čuje frazu "rooming in" bez obzira o kojem se rodilištu radilo i to me silno ljuti što neodgovorni i bezdušni ljudi bacaju ljagu na cijeli koncept ranog povezivanja mame i bebe  
> 
> Fanika,   za tebe i   za tvoju bebicu


*X*

baš radi ovakvih stvari ja nisam išla na rooming in iako je moja situacija skroz drugačija i ja bih bila više nego sposobna za potpuni rooming in jer mi je porod bio brz i lagan i izbjegla bih ogromne probleme s dojenjem koje samovako imala ali baš iz ovog straha nisam 

mislim da je najgore što je kod nas "ili-ili" umjesto da se to prilagođava  prema situaciji

----------


## Freja

Draga Fanika, iskreno mi je žao zbog tvojeg izrazito lošeg iskustva, no tvoja me priča potakla da i ja kažem koju. Moje je iskustvo sasvim različito od tvojega, a koliko mogu zaključiti iz tvojega posta, podjednako svježe.
Rodila sam na SD prije dva tjedna i to carskim rezom nakon dva puna dana u predrađaoni dijelom u prirodnim, dijelom u dripom izazvanim trudovima. To mi je bio drugi carski (prvi je bio prije četiri godine, također na SD). Premda nisam imala drugih bolesti, i ja sam izrazito anemična i vrlo niskoga tlaka tako da su me u nekoliko navrata zabrinuto pitali jesam li dobro. No unatoč svemu, o rooming in-u i promjenama koje sam mogla uočiti na odjelu babinjača uspoređujući ih sa situacijom prije četiri godine, mogu reći samo dobro. Naravno, ima još mjesta poboljšanjima, ali sve u svemu ja sam prezadvoljna ponajprije promjenom u odnosu prema rodiljama (imam i ja jednu negativnu epizodu, ali nema veze  s roomimg in-om ili sl. pa ću o tome u priči s poroda, koju još od povratka iz bolnice namjeravam napisati). Zahvaljujući rooming in-u i činjenici da sam znatno prije dobila svoje dijete nego prvi puta, moje dijete prekrasno siše, što mi nikako nije uspijevalo s prvim djetetom. Ja sam rooming in htjela, na njega sam se psihički pripremila i znala sam da se moram žrtvovati za dobrobit svojega djeteta. Ne kažem da je nakon carskog lako, jer nije, ali nije ni nemoguće. Došla sam ne očekujući nikakvu pomoć (jer je tako bilo prošli puta), svjesna da se mogu osloniti samo na sebe. No, bilo je upravo suprotno - sestre su redovito dolazile i pitale trebamo li pomoć, a brzo su stizale i nakon svakog poziva. Ja se zaista ne mogu požaliti. Dapače, kad sam u anketi posljednji dan trebala izdvojiti jednu pedijatrijsku sestru, nisam se mogla odlučiti, jer su mi sve bile ok. U redu, neke su mi bile simpatičnije od drugih, ali to je stvar subjektivnoga dojma. Koju god da sam što pitala, dobila sam suvisao i ljubazan odgovor. 
Stvarno mi je žao da se tvoje iskustvo toliko razlikuje od mojega, ali to samo potvrđuje da se o nekim stvarima ne može generalizirati, jer mnogo toga ovisi o nama kao osobama, o spletu okolnosti, o koječemu drugome. 
Meni je ovoga puta sve bilo toliko bolje od prošloga (naglašavam, ne kažem da je bilo savršeno!) da razmišljam kako se zahvaliti svima koji su bili uz mene još od predrađaone pa do sobice za otpust.
Iskreno se nadam da ćeš drugi puta imati bolje uvjete, onakve kakve si želiš, gdje god da to bilo. Meni je dovoljno dobro bilo i na SD i žao mi je da pozivaš na revoluciju. Smatram da treba reagirati, ali "revolucija" mi se čini pretjeranom. U kranjoj liniji, ti si upozorila, a svatko ima pravo odabira. Ja bih, unatoč tvojoj priči, svojem lošijem prvome iskustvu i ovom pozitivnom drugom, opet odabrala SD.

----------


## Fanika

Draga moja Freja, sve im mogu oprostiti, ali to što su sestre ignorirale moje simptome ozbiljnih bolesti i vjerojatno ih i pripisivale mojoj razmaženosti, a ja sam sve samo ne razmažena to im ne mogu oprostiti. Da li one rade svoj posao kako teba kada su me uvjeravale da je bolje da ne govorim o svojim problemima jer me neće pustiti doma i da je to sve od umora i da čim dođem doma će sve biti bolje, a ja drugi dan trčala na hitnu sa malom bebom na rukama. Pa vidiš da ih nisam sve prozvala, ali većina je bila bezobrazna i nestručna i dodatno mi otežavala boravak gore. Od kuda im pravo da mene bolesnu još i vrijeđaju dok se ja borim kako bi mi se dijete nahranilo i smirilo!? Zašto sam ja morala završiti na drugom odjelu i tamo uvidjeti da sestre koje rade za istu plaču imaju više srca za mene i moje dijete. Jako sam disciplinirana, imam visok prag tolerancije boli i prošla sam svašta u životu, ali nemar i bezosjećajnost osoba koje se brinu za tuđe živote ne opraštam!!!
BTW još uvijek sam na lijekovima i radim pretrage da vidim kako da saniram štetu koja je nastala!
I super se brinem za svoju bebu u normalnom ljudskom okruženja sa svim simptomima koji još uvijek nisu u potpunosti nestali. Kako komentiraš ovo!? 
Po meni su priča o Sv. Duhu kao tvoja izuzetak, a moja pravilo.
A i ako griješim šta je loše u tome da svoje zamjerke iznesemo odgovrnima kako bi se situacija popravila za buduće majke. 
Mišković je rekao da je barem više rodilja kao ja, jer bi on imao bolji uvid u situaciju i mogao bi nešto promijeniti. Budući da sam njemu iznjela sve detalje i uspjela imenovati i opisati one koje su me oštetile priznao je da sam pogodila njegove sumnje i da se vidi da pismo koje sam mu napisala nije pismo razmažene osobe.
Svatko od vas ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, a ja pozivam vas koje ste prošle slične situacije na Sv. Duhu da ne šute o tome, da progovore o tome ne bi li spasile barem jednu majku koju će zapasti kriva smjena, gužva i sl.

----------


## Frida

Fanika  :Love:   ja podržavam ovo da moramo dignuti glas, dok god budemo šutjele negativne stvari će se događati, treba reagirati, obratiti se nadležnima, ako ćemo se zadovoljtiti tim "bitno da je sa bebom/samnom na kraju sve uredu" loše stvari će se događati.

----------


## Leni

Fanika, žao mi je što si to proživjela..Mislim da se takva iskustva moraju napisati. Ali također i ona dobra poput moga.

 Ja imam potpuno drugo iskustvo isto kao i moje cimerice u sobi(jedna carski druga normalan porod)..
Ja sam također imala carski i bila sam cijelu noć na intezivnoj.. Idući dan sam prebačena na babinjače..
Niti u jednom trenutku nisam osjetila da mi netko nije htio pomoći ako se nisam mogla dići..Makar ja sam se dobro osjećala nakon carskog, 
Moju cimericu je poprilično bolio rez i svaki put su sestre oko nje trčale da bi joj dodale bebu i sl..
Možda sreća ili ne, ali mi smo cijelo vrijeme pričale da nemožemo vjerovati kako nam je zapravo bilo ok...

Frida, ti si bila u bolnici isto kad i ja.. Znaš koje su vrućine bile..Po meni je to jedina zamjerka, uvjeti prevrući..

----------


## Apathetic

> Molim moderatorice da se ne ljute što sam otvorila ovu temu,


ne vidim zašto bi se netko ljutio na prvu osobu koja se iskreno i pošteno založila za svoja prava. Fanika svaka čast na odlučnosti i hrabrosti i nadam se da će i drugi slijediti tvoj primjer, da nisam imala poznanicu koja radi na SD napisala bih isto pismo, no ovako ju nisam željela izložiti neugodnostima. Prvo dijete mi je rođeno prije par godina na SD i tu količini nekulture, traljavog odnosa bez opće kulture na odjelu babinjača nisam doživjela nikad. Jedina normalna je bila jedna stara pedijatrica i mlada plava sitna sestra. Ostale su : pušile u svojoj sobi na katu pored otvorenih vrata gdje su bile rodilje i djeca, bile bezobrazne, bahate itd. SAMo i JEDINO iz tog razloga ne idem ovaj put na SD. To što rade u zdravstvu stavlja ih u poziciju da otresaju svoje privatne probleme na ljude oko sebe. da rade u bilo kojoj drugoj uslužnoj djelatnosti, odavno bi dobili otkaze. Nisu oni toliko malo plaćeni za svoj rad. Je im rad težak, no bio je njihov izbor. Nadam se da će tvoje pismo barem donekle pridonijeti rješavanju situacije, no bojim se da je to tamo gore hrpa užasa kojem nema kraja. Nisu niti liječnici ništa bolji, o pedijatrima da ne  :/   :Evil or Very Mad:  govorim.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :/

----------


## Freja

> Fanika   ja podržavam ovo da moramo dignuti glas, dok god budemo šutjele negativne stvari će se događati, treba reagirati, obratiti se nadležnima, ako ćemo se zadovoljtiti tim "bitno da je sa bebom/samnom na kraju sve uredu" loše stvari će se događati.


Ovo potpisujem. A rekla sam i u prijašnjem postu - reagirati svakako treba. Meni je bilo žao što nisam nakon svojega prvoga poroda na SD-u (tada sam i ja plakala svih pet dana), a sad sam bila spremna, ali srećom nije trebalo. Tj. reagirala sam odmah na licu mjesta kad je trebalo. Možda sam svejedno to još trebala napisati i u knjigu žalbe (odnosilo se na komunikaciju liječnika s pacijenticama; ispričat ću neki drugi put ili negdje drugdje, sad bi bilo OT). 

Fanika, nemoj mislisti da ih opravdavam. Uopće ne. I mislim da je loše da su ignorirali tvoje simptome bolesti. Je li to nemar ili nestručnost, ne znam, ali nikako nije dobro. Ja sam opet svjedočila drugačijoj situaciji - žena do mene rodila je carskim rezim u spinalnoj anesteziji. Drugi dan se potužila na glavobolju i u roku od 15 minuta sestra se vratila s anesteziologom! On je zaključio da nije od spinalne, ali zaključak je da su stvarno odmah reagirale. Meni je sestra došla s nalazima krvi čim ih je dobila u ruke i prije nego su ih vidjeli liječnici jer je krvna slika bila izrazito loša i ona je došla vidjeti kako se osjećam - a ja sam se osjećala skoro pa izvrsno! Možda im se ponašanje prema tebi u međuvremenu obilo o glavu pa su počele ozbiljnije shvaćati stvari. A možda smo se susretale sa sasvim drugim osobljem. Tko zna. Kako god - dobro je da si reagirala, ja sam samo htjela da se čuju i drugačija iskustva. Samo mi se tvoj poziv na "revoluciju" činio malo pretjeranim. Da su neke promjene nužne - to apsolutno stoji. Ali stoji i to da nije baš sve tako loše i da u mnogočemu SD prednjači (po dobru) pred srugim ZG rodilištima. Na žalost, bahatih, nestručnih i neljubaznih ima svugdje - ne samo u bolnicama. Nije dovoljno pokrenuti revoluciju protiv SD-a nego protiv opće nekulture i bahatosti koje su zahvatile mnoge naše institucije i općenito međuljudske odnose (OT: Kakvo smo mi društvo kad NITKO ne priskoči u pomoć trudnici u posljednjem mjesecu trudnoće koja padne nasred Ilice usred bijela dana??!! Pisala sam o tome na nekom drugom topiku.). 
Zaista se nadam da je ovo zadnje ovakvo iskustvo koje si imala. I ne samo ti nego i svi drugi.   :Love:

----------


## icyoh

nadopisujem se na sv. duh - ja sam tamo rodila prije 6mj. I da sad ne duljim previše, uspjeli su mi od fenomenalne trudnoće i super lakog poroda napraviti najgore iskustvo u životu. Bili smo tamo 9d jer sam ja dobila temp 39,5 i nakon 2 dana maltretiranja su skužili da je jaka uro infekcija koju su izliječili. No, s obzirom da ginekolozi i pedijatri nisu povezani, dijete nitko nije gledao. Pa smo mi 10. dan otpušteni kući kao zdravi, a 11. samo završili (s hitnom) u Klaičevoj - s jakom uro infekcijom koja se proširila na bubrege, bilirubinom 350 i infekcijom od koje je imao nekakve promjene na mozgu. Posljedica svega je da je moja ljubav danas neurorizično dijete koje ide fizioterapeutu i fizijatru na Goljak, neuroped na Srebrnjak, nefrologu u Polikliniku Helenu i u Klaićevu na uzv mozga (ne znam kako je naziv te dr) i da ne nabrajam dalje.
Uglavnom, pitala je mene dr s hitne u Klaićevoj "jeste vi sigurni da su oni u SD otpustili dijete kao zdravo?".

Neću više ništa komentirati jer nije dozvoljeno biti "neugodan", a bome nikakve lijepe riječi nemam za tu bolnicu

----------


## icyoh

samo mala nadopuna - meni je rooming bio fenomenalan, čak i s temp nisam davala da odnose dijete od mene (a nudili su). Također su mi ga odnijeli prvu noć na par sati jer je vikao pa da se ja odmorim (iako sam ponavljala da ne treba)
Dojenje malo forsaju, više mi je na uši izlazilo, ali to nije negativno

----------


## Fanika

> samo mala nadopuna - meni je rooming bio fenomenalan, čak i s temp nisam davala da odnose dijete od mene (a nudili su). Također su mi ga odnijeli prvu noć na par sati jer je vikao pa da se ja odmorim (iako sam ponavljala da ne treba)
> Dojenje malo forsaju, više mi je na uši izlazilo, ali to nije negativno


Neopisivo mi je žao što ti se  to desilo. Jednostavno nemam riječi.
Nadam se da će s bebom sve biti u redu i da će netko čuti naše priče te popraviti stanje u toj bolnici.

----------


## Care Bear

Drage moje,

ja sam prije 7 mjeseci rodila carskim na Sv. Duhu, donijeli mi bebu 1h poslije reza, tata bio s nama u prvom satu, snimali se kamerom i fotićem, bilo nam je super. 
Beba je bila samnom kadgod sam htjela, a ponoći sam je dala u sobicu za bebe da se odmorim (od ponoći do pet ujutro). 
Moj je jedini problem bio što nisam uspjevala objasniti osoblju da želim da mi nadohrane bebu adaptiranim mlijekom, jer su se oni držali dojenja ko pijani plota, a ja mlijeka nisam imala, a beba urlala od gladi. Od toga sam stvarno pošizila, ali su je na kraju nahranili. To pretjerivanje s dojenjem me jedino iritiralo jer smatram da je to slobodan izbor svake majke, a ne nešto na što žene treba tjerati.
Ostalo je sve bilo super, super i ja se sjećam poroda kao jednog lijepog čina. Na carski bih još rodila milijun beba, i to na Sv. Duhu. 
Ali zbog svega drugog vezanog na trudnoću, ostat ću na ovoj jednoj maloj srećici.
Mislim da ne treba generalizirati, nego se prije poroda dobro organizirati. Na sve se može utjecati, samo treba moći i znati. 
Žao mi je zbog lošeg iskustva, događa se i najboljima. Možete navesti rodilište za koje nitko nikada nije rekao da je imao s njim grozno iskustvo?!

----------


## †marival

koja koincidencija .... upravo na današnji dan prije 14. godina rodila sam Ivana na SD ... i nakon 27 sati patnje i torture sretna sam da se nije nešto iskompliciralo .... i slijedeća 4 dana su mi bila katastrofalna i nemam ni jednu jedinu rijeć pozitivnu vezanu uz tu bolnicu ....

Fanika   :Love:

----------


## momze

> Moj je jedini problem bio što nisam uspjevala objasniti osoblju da želim da mi nadohrane bebu adaptiranim mlijekom, jer su se oni držali dojenja ko pijani plota, *a ja mlijeka nisam imala,* a beba urlala od gladi. Od toga sam stvarno pošizila, ali su je na kraju nahranili. To pretjerivanje s dojenjem me jedino iritiralo jer smatram da je *to slobodan izbor svake majke,* a ne nešto na što žene treba tjerati.


ne zelim soliti pamet, samo cu se osvrnuti na boldano - kako znas da nisi imala mlijeka? jel to bilo peti-sesti dan nakon poroda ili ranije?
pitam, zato sto je meni mlijeko u oba slucaja doslo tek treci odnosno cetvrti dan, a do tada su obojica dobivala kolostrum. plakala jesu, ali bi zaspala na cici. 

sto se tice drugog boldanog dijela, apsoutno se slazem sa tobom da je sve sto se tice tebe, tvog, zdravlja, tijela ... tvoj izbor, ali bilo bi dobro da se nekada razmisli i koji bi bio izbor novorodjenceta da moze, kojim cudom, progovoriti.   :Smile:

----------


## kloklo

> ali bilo bi dobro da se nekada razmisli i koji bi bio izbor novorodjenceta da moze, kojim cudom, progovoriti.


  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

U Puli sam, na pedijatriji, cula spiku da, otkako je rooming in u rodilistu, da na pedijatriju vise dolaze djeca koja su izgladnjela i dehidrirana nego bolesna.
Na to sam ja sestri rekla da nije rooming in kriv za to, nego sustav pomoci i potpore rodiljama koji bi morao obuhvacati dobru podrsku i edukaciju o dojenju i, minimalno, konkretnu pomoc u namjestanju bebe na dojku i provjeru hvatanja dojke, kao i upucivanje majki da prate broj mokrih i pokakanih pelena. Barem toliko.

----------


## Tashunica

> Mislim da ne treba generalizirati, nego se *prije* *poroda dobro organizirati*. Na sve se može utjecati, samo *treba moći i znati.* Žao mi je zbog lošeg iskustva, događa se i najboljima.


ni uz najbolju volju ne mogu skužit što ti ove dvije rečenice znače, posebno ovo boldano.
što znači dobro se organizirati prije poroda? prosvijetli me što znači da treba moći i znati? o čemu točno ovisi hoće li netko moći ili ne   :?

----------


## icyoh

kako možeš organizirati porod u javnoj bolnici? meni se slučajno pogodilo da je sve kako sam htjela (jer dr poznam privatno)

malo mi je to nadobudno tvrditi

----------


## tajchi73

ja sam dva puta rodila na SD i treći put bi ponovo. Ne zato što je bilo dobro nego zato da zapišem sva imena osoblja sa kojim se susretnem i prijavim ih  ( to sam negdje već napisala, možda čak i tu   :Grin:   ). Oba iskustva su užasna, od loše obavljenog poroda ( ozljeđeno dijete, zaboravljen dio posteljice, o šivanju da i ne pričam ) do užasnog osoblja, toliko užasnog da ako bi neka sestra normalno pogledala neku od nas mi bi se topile od njene nježnosti, da ne pišem kako sam bila u sobi do sestrinske i naslušala se svakakvih tračeva i o doktorima i o babinjačama  :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Pitam se samo što da su mi kojim slučajem odjelne sestre trebale ( bez obzira na komplikacije i moj povratak u bolnicu dva dana nakon otpuštanja nije mi padalo na pamet zvat ih  ). Pohvale mogu uputit u oba slučaja samo pedijatrijskim sestrama i ponekom doktoru. Žene koje tek trebate rodit neka vas nije strah reć osoblju što ga ide, bez obzira bio to doktor ili sestra, ništa lošije se neće brinuti o vama ( ionako im je briga minimalna ) a vama će biti lakše jer niste šutjele i trpile.

----------


## malo janje

evo da se i ja ukljucim rodila sam prije 2 mj na sv.duhu i bilo mi je cist ok sad jos imam uspomenu na porod tk da moram opet na rezanje i ciscenje al to je doktor i babica kriva al nemogu vjerovat da nisu htjeli odnjti nas su pitali dal da nam nose u ponoc bebu al nismo htjele dati taj smotuljak sestre su bile super i na svaki poziv su dosle bez ljutnje a svasta je moguce kod nas u bolnicama al i drugu bebu ici cu gore rodit upravo radi tog kaj je kraj mene ZABORAVIT CU DA SAM IMALA 40 SAVOVA I DA OPET MORAM NA SIVANJ  :Smile:

----------


## Care Bear

Evo ovako:

- mlijeko je došlo tek po povratku iz bolnice, do tada sam imala kolostrum koji je micka natezala, ali joj to treći dan više nije bilo dovoljno nego je tražila jesti i tek kad se najela adaptiranog lijepo je zaspala i bila spokojna
- kad bi znali što bi bebe izabirale onda ne bi npr. djeca imala ime dugo, dugo, ne bi govorile hrvatski možda svahili, ne bi bili kršćani nego hinduisti i slično; čini se da nije zabadav zakonski da su djeca punoljetna s 18 i da do tada mi roditelji za njih odgovaramo pa i biramo; često djeca radije jedu burgere i ff a mi ih tjeramo da jedu špinat koji eto nije njihov izbor; tako sam i ja izabrala da ću svoju micku hraniti adaptiranim
- organizirati se za porod znači otići u bolnicu, odabrati doktora, dogovoriti se s njim kakav porod želimo, zamoliti da bude na porodu - i to je moguće etc. Dobra veza nikada nije na odmet - činjenica je da živimo na Balkanu i da "veze" funkcioniraju, pa se ja ne ustručavam posegnuti za istim gdje god mogu; ja sam u bolnicu išla na preporuku moje ginekologinje koja je molila doktora da me primi i sasluša - eto!
- rooming in je super stvar ali osoblja nema dovoljna i glupo je okrivljavati sestre kojima po cijelu noć zvoni zvono jer ih stalno netko treba, a nema ih dovoljno za sve - naravno da nisu uvijek dobre volje! Pođite od sebe: tko nije imao loš dan na poslu pa se iskalio na prvom do njega? I još za plaću za koju rade! A zamisli kakve sve žene dolaze, pa ih još pucaju hormoni, pa još žene hoće soliti pamet doktorima i tako... Ima tu svašta! Ima ovdje brdo žena koje čini se bolje od doktora znaju postupke pri porodu - ja bih na primjer podivljala da mi netko tko s mojom strukom nema ništa, soli pamet kako bi nešto trebalo odraditi! Gledajte to i s te strane! 

Još pitanja?

----------


## momze

nemam pitanja, samo opasku. 
vidim da si ti o svemu razmislila i postujem to. 




> ja bih na primjer podivljala da mi netko tko s mojom strukom nema ništa, soli pamet kako bi nešto trebalo odraditi! Gledajte to i s te strane!


u potpunosti se ne slazem.
kako mislis da ja koja radjam i cije tijelo i zivot djeteta je u pitanju, ne mogu doktoru postaviti pitanje u vezi sebe, pitati ima li alternative tome sto mi on/ona predlaze, cesto iz ciste rutine i zelje da se nesto ubrza?
naravno da cu mu soliti pamet, ali ne u smislu da mu kazem da to sto je on ucio je zastarjelo, vec tako sto zelim da mi sve sto planira raditi sa mnom i djetetom objasni i kaze mi koje su alternative i sto bi se desilo da ne ucinim to sto on/ona predlaze.

----------


## Felix

> organizirati se za porod znači otići u bolnicu, odabrati doktora, dogovoriti se s njim kakav porod želimo, zamoliti da bude na porodu - i to je moguće etc.


jupi! dakle rjesenje svih nasih problema je mito i korupcija.




> Pođite od sebe: tko nije imao loš dan na poslu pa se iskalio na prvom do njega? I još za plaću za koju rade!


ja nisam. i da mi je to netko napravi u ducanu, banci, bilo gdje, dobili bi i usmeno i pismeno prituzbu kod sefa. NE, to nije opravdanje.




> Ima ovdje brdo žena koje čini se bolje od doktora znaju postupke pri porodu - ja bih na primjer podivljala da mi netko tko s mojom strukom nema ništa, soli pamet kako bi nešto trebalo odraditi! Gledajte to i s te strane!


po stoti put podsjecam, prema zakonu o pravima pacijenata *uvijek* imas pravo dobiti objasnjenje svih prednosti i rizika neke intervencije prije nego se izvede, kao i mogucnost da odbijes doticnu intervenciju, te da trazis drugog lijecnika ili primalju ako nisi zadovoljan. to nije soljenje pameti, to su nasa zakonom garantirana prava. nece rodilja govoriti lijecniku da joj da drip ili da ucini neku intervenciju, nego istu moze odbiti, jer nitko ne smije raditi nesto s njenim tijelom i njenim djetetom bez njene dozvole.

----------


## kahna

> *Pođite od sebe: tko nije imao loš dan na poslu pa se iskalio na prvom do njega? I još za plaću za koju rade!*


Samo ću ovo kratko prokomentirati!
Gdje god sam radila, s kim god, u kakvim god uvjetima i bilo koje volje 
(a radila sam i 3 dana zaredom cjelodnevnu smjenu  od 7-19 i nisam više znala kako se zovem)
NIKADA, 
ali nikada se nisam otresala na pacjente, niti su mi bili za nešto krivi i zaslužni da svoje frustracije i probleme iskaljujem na njima.

----------


## Cubana

> Evo ovako:....


Zato nam je tako kako nam je.
Linijom manjeg otpora, ne dao ti Bog da pokušaš dobiti što ti zakonom pripada. A kamoli kakvu pomoć od osobe kojoj je to posao. :Rolling Eyes:  
A organizacija za porod, ma genijalna si skroz  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Fanika

Evo mene da još nešto kažem, a kada vidim neke komentare ne znam od kuda da počnem.  :/ 
Ispada da se nisam bila spremna dovoljno žrtvovati za svoje dijete ili da sam previše očekivala od bolnice i osoblja ili da se nisam dovoljno psihički pripremila!??!   :Rolling Eyes:  
Sve vi koje mislite da sam si sama kriva što sam se tako provela na SD iste ste ko i oni koji ženama koje zlostavljaju njihovi muževi govore da su si same krive za to, da trebaju biti sretne što ih je netko uopće oženio i da si npr. malo više šute da bi pojele manje batina. Nadam se da sam dovoljno jasna!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Vjerojatno nikada nebi progovorila o ovome što mi se dogodilo da mi nije ozbiljno bio ugrožen život, a time i život mojeg djeteta. Isto tako smatram da zaslužujem kao i svaka druga majka da mi se kaže i objasni sve *što će se raditi sa mojim tijelom*, da mi se pomogne kada sam bolesna i bolna i luda od hormona, jer netko je svjesno odabrao taj posao i prisegao *da će čuvati ljudsko zdravlje i život* i u konačnici da čin rađanja i upoznavanja vlastitog djeteta u prvim danima njegova života bude što ljepši i *sigurniji* za dijete i majku.
I ja radim s velikim brojem žena koje svaki mjesec peru hormoni, pa imaju ispade, ali *nikada i baš nikada se ne iživljavam na nikome* ni kada je njime loš dan ni kada je meni loš dan! Zato jer sam ja izabrala biti takva!!!
*Što se tiče mita i korupcije mogu samo reći fuj, fuj!!!*  :Nope:  Pogotovo ako se radi o ljuskom zdravlji i životima!!! Sramota je uopće podržavati tako nešto!!! To je isto kao da kažem: sirotinjo snađi se ili krepaj!!! Fuj, fuj!!!
U mojem slučaju se pokazalo da je rooming in bio mučenje za mene i bebu zbog odnosa osoblja. Mene ne interesira zašto se osoblje tako odnosilo prema meni, već *kada i kako* će se to promijeniti kako žene koje će ubuduće rađati na SD i koje zapadne gužva ili loša smjena ili nešto deseto što nije uobičajeno ne bi imala traume i "provod" kao ja. 
Hvala svima koji razumiju što sam prošla i koje misle da ne pričam gluposti!!!  :Love:

----------


## tajchi73

*Care Bear*-kad uletiš jednom na hitnu bez preporuke i veze a dočeka te nadrkano osoblje bezvoljno za rad i objašnjavanje sjeti se svojih riječi i budi kulturna i uljudna i ne zahtjevaj njihovu pažnju jer i oni imaju loš dan, nego lijepo pitaj kad smiješ ti ili tvoje dijete navratiti po liječničku pomoć.

Nadam se da si svjesna kakvu si glupost napisala, naravno da med. osoblje smije imati loš dan ali ga NE SMIJE pokazati pacijentu, još manje se na njemu iskaliti.

----------


## Tashunica

> *Care Bear*-kad uletiš jednom na hitnu bez preporuke i veze a dočeka te nadrkano osoblje bezvoljno za rad i objašnjavanje sjeti se svojih riječi i budi kulturna i uljudna i ne zahtjevaj njihovu pažnju jer i oni imaju loš dan, nego lijepo pitaj kad smiješ ti ili tvoje dijete navratiti po liječničku pomoć.
> 
> Nadam se da si svjesna kakvu si glupost napisala, naravno da med. osoblje smije imati loš dan ali ga NE SMIJE pokazati pacijentu, još manje se na njemu iskaliti.


  :Klap:  

fanika   :Love:

----------


## SnješkaM

> *Care Bear*-kad uletiš jednom na hitnu bez preporuke i veze a dočeka te nadrkano osoblje bezvoljno za rad i objašnjavanje sjeti se svojih riječi i budi kulturna i uljudna i ne zahtjevaj njihovu pažnju jer i oni imaju loš dan, nego lijepo pitaj kad smiješ ti ili tvoje dijete navratiti po liječničku pomoć.
> 
> Nadam se da si svjesna kakvu si glupost napisala, naravno da med. osoblje smije imati loš dan ali ga NE SMIJE pokazati pacijentu, još manje se na njemu iskaliti.



*X*

svašta i svakakvi se komentari mogu ovdje pročitati...da čovjek ne povjeruje...u pravu ste, zato nam tako i je, jer postoje ljudi koji podržavaju mito i slična sranja...

----------


## elin

Fanika, pročitala sve postove. Možda sam fakat glupa, ali nikako da skužim koju još boljeticu imaš osim e.coli. Koju?

----------


## anne

> Care Bear-kad uletiš jednom na hitnu bez preporuke i veze a dočeka te nadrkano osoblje bezvoljno za rad i objašnjavanje sjeti se svojih riječi i budi kulturna i uljudna i ne zahtjevaj njihovu pažnju jer i oni imaju loš dan, nego lijepo pitaj kad smiješ ti ili tvoje dijete navratiti po liječničku pomoć. 
> 
> Nadam se da si svjesna kakvu si glupost napisala, naravno da med. osoblje smije imati loš dan ali ga NE SMIJE pokazati pacijentu, još manje se na njemu iskaliti.



Ovo debelo potpisujem!!!!

Fanika   :Love:

----------


## Fanika

> Fanika, pročitala sve postove. Možda sam fakat glupa, ali nikako da skužim koju još boljeticu imaš osim e.coli. Koju?


Radije ne bi opisivala bolesti radi zaštite privatnosti. Ako baš želiš znati pošaljem ti pp premda smatram da to nije važno za ovu priču

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Fanika, pročitala sve postove. Možda sam fakat glupa, ali nikako da skužim koju još boljeticu imaš osim e.coli. Koju?
> 
> 
> Radije ne bi opisivala bolesti radi zaštite privatnosti. Ako baš želiš znati pošaljem ti pp premda smatram da to nije važno za ovu priču


pa i nije posebno važno, nego sam zabrijala da je to negdje napisano, da svi znaju, samo ja bedak ne kužim  :Grin:

----------


## Apathetic

> Evo mene da još nešto kažem, a kada vidim neke komentare ne znam od kuda da počnem.  :/ 
> 
> Hvala svima koji razumiju što sam prošla i koje misle da ne pričam gluposti!!!


Naravno da si potpuno u pravu...ja sam sigurna da među nama ima hrpa onih koje rade u velikim tvrtkama i svakodnevno kontaktiraju s klijentima.
Ja sam sigurna da bi moju neljubaznost, bahatost i bezobraznost, te hrpu "loših dana" moja firma nagradila otkazom. Bez pogovora.
Nisu med.djelatnici jedine osobe koje rade u ovoj zemlji...ak im se ne sviđa posao mogu se slobodno zaposliti u velikoj stranoj banci ili zastupstvu...pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će dobivati "pinkica i poklona" sa strane i popušiti dnevno cigareta. Već mi je muka od tog neprestanog žaljenja doktora i sestara. Stvar je u tome da su nas md. radnici stavili u šah mat poziciju time da ih "trebamo". navikli su na ulagivanja, mito, trpljenje njihovih uvreda itd. O stručnosti da uopće ne pričam. Ja garantiram da trećina njih nema blage veze šta radi...nadmenost je najbolja obrana od neznanja i nestručnosti  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Problem je samo : kako hrvatski narod naučiti da se bori za svoja prava......stranci taj problem nemaju  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elin

pa kaj se ne borimo? Evo nas na forumu - razgovaramo, dijelimo iskustva, ne bojimo se reći bilo je tako i tako (možda to nekome nije napredak, ali za mene jest, jer su žene obično takve stvari potrpale pod tepih sa devizom - živa sam, beba je živa, idemo dalje), postoje i Rode koje se bore za određene stvari (imamo rooming-in, loptu, kadu za porode i sl. - tko je to prije 10 i više godina i mogao pomisliti). Samo kaj nam je najveća odlika, očito, nestrpljivost.
A i sve veći broj žena u rodilištu traži svoja prava, što nije zanemarivo. Samo kad postoji i dalje strah svađati se sa ljudima koji u rukama drže oštre predmete, bez obzira koliko bio u pravu.

----------


## kahna

> ...
> Nisu med.djelatnici jedine osobe koje rade u ovoj zemlji...ak im se ne sviđa posao mogu se slobodno zaposliti u velikoj stranoj banci ili zastupstvu...*pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će dobivati "pinkica i poklona" sa strane i popušiti dnevno cigareta. Već mi je muka od tog neprestanog žaljenja doktora i sestara.* Stvar je u tome da su nas md. radnici stavili u šah mat poziciju time da ih "trebamo". navikli su na ulagivanja, mito, trpljenje njihovih uvreda itd. *O stručnosti da uopće ne pričam*. *Ja garantiram da trećina njih nema blage veze šta radi...*nadmenost je najbolja obrana od neznanja i nestručnosti  
> Problem je samo : kako hrvatski narod naučiti da se bori za svoja prava......stranci taj problem nemaju


Ne kužim ovaj tvoj prvi boldani komentar :? 
Kakve to ima veze sa kvalitetom i odnošenjem med. osoblja prema pacijentima :? Pa ne kažem ja nikome - daj dofuraj bombonjeru ili što već - to je izričito želja pacijenta i njegova volja - fakat ti komentar ne stoji  :Nope: 

Dalje boldano i crveno - znaš li ti koje su obaveze i ODGVORNOSTI na leđima sestrama i doktorima?
Pod kojim uvjetima rade?
Koliko i kako rade?
Koliko ustvari manjka osoblja po bolnicama i koliko se duplaju smjene i prekovremeni sati?
Što sve vide i prođu u jednom danu na poslu, ili možda 24 h dežurstvu?
Nije to baš tako bajno kako izgleda - normalno da ćemo se žaliti na uvjete rada, normalno da ćemo tražiti veće plaće!
Pa pobogu, nekada imaš ljudski život u rukama, samo jedna greška, samo mala dekoncentracija je dovoljna da u nekoj situaciji nekome presudiš?
Pa onaj smetlar (neka se nitko ne uvrijedi, nemam apsolutno niš protiv njih) na ulici ima veću plaću za 8 sati rada dnevno, od jedne sestre.  :Sad: 
Kaj je to u redu, kaj se nebi trebalo žaliti? Fakat te ne kužim :?


Na tvoju treću boldanu konstataciju ću ti samo reći da očito ti nemaš blage veze što si napisala. Malo ti to previše generaliziraš.
Ne možeš kompletno med. osoblje staviti u isti koš, i to još takav  :No-no:  
A za one koje sretneš, a u skladu s s tvojim opisom, uvijek postoji neki njegov nadređeni kome se možeš obratiti. - Kao što je i Fanika napravila.

*Fanika*  :Love:

----------


## malo janje

moram komentirati da je sestrama i doktorima lako KOLIKO JE VAS RADILO NA BOZIC,NOVU GODINU... dok mi smo u krugu obitelji i jedemo i pijemo oni rade i brinu se za nas i nase zdravlje u svakom zitu ima kukolja tak i sestri i doktora. nemozes ocekivati da bu plesale sam oko tebe jer one imaji 50-60 rodilja a njih budu 2 to govorim za babinjace kaj ne uputite u vladu da povecaju broj sestri pa ce nam moci na svaki mig s smjeskom trcati  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## koksy

Ali ne rade samo sestre novu godinu, bozic i sl. Radi jos jaaaako puno ljudi koji su puno manje placeni za to, pa se stalno ne jadaju i ne strajkaju svako malo. Npr. novinari, mi doma za Bozic fino sjedimo na toplom, jedemo, pijemo i gledamo kak se oni negdje vani smrzavaju da bi nama docarali kako se Bozic slavi u nekoj 50-toj zemlji. I sta onda ako taj novinar ima los dan? Hocemo mi to primjetit? Ne! Jer profesionalno obavlja svoj posao. Ok, on nema toliko zahtjevan posao kao sestra, to se slazem ali je i on, kao i sestra, doktor ili netko treci znao kakav je to posao i sta ga ceka. Pa ko voli nek izvoli!

Moje iskustvo sa SD-a isto nije bas bajno ali mene je tesko izbacit iz takta tako da nisam previse uzimala k srcu.

[b]fanika* sestra Vlatka Rubinic koju si spomenula u svom prvom postu je moja susjeda, rekla sam joj da si ju pohvalila i zahvalila ti je. E da, proglasena je sestrom godine!*

----------


## koksy

krivo sam boldala, ispricavam se

----------


## Apathetic

> pa kaj se ne borimo? Samo kad postoji i dalje strah svađati se sa ljudima koji u rukama drže oštre predmete, bez obzira koliko bio u pravu.


Meni je zapravo najveći problem bio zabezeknuti pogled mojih "cimerica" .  Nazvala bih ti zapravo licimjerjem jer mi nitko ne može reći da mu je ok takvo ponašanje, no kad sam prokomentirala ponašanje sestara ili kad sam sestru nešto zamolila dočekali su me zapanjeni pogledi :shock: ...ono kao u čemu je kod mene problem?!
Naravno, meni je u tom trenutku bilo bitnije šta će nekakve žene misliti o mojoj pobuni, nego to da sestrama dam do znanja da su stvarno "skrenule".   :Sad:

----------


## Apathetic

> Apathetic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...
> Nisu med.djelatnici jedine osobe koje rade u ovoj zemlji...ak im se ne sviđa posao mogu se slobodno zaposliti u velikoj stranoj banci ili zastupstvu...*pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će dobivati "pinkica i poklona" sa strane i popušiti dnevno cigareta. Već mi je muka od tog neprestanog žaljenja doktora i sestara.* Stvar je u tome da su nas md. radnici stavili u šah mat poziciju time da ih "trebamo". navikli su na ulagivanja, mito, trpljenje njihovih uvreda itd. *O stručnosti da uopće ne pričam*. *Ja garantiram da trećina njih nema blage veze šta radi...*nadmenost je najbolja obrana od neznanja i nestručnosti  
> Problem je samo : kako hrvatski narod naučiti da se bori za svoja prava......stranci taj problem nemaju 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja sam zbog raznih zdravstv. problema u obitelji bila svjedokom nagle "promjene" ponašanja u zdravstvenim redovima, a moje babice su uspjele tijekom noći zdimiti cijelu kutiju cigareta dok smo se mi međusobno brinule za sebe u sobi...o tom pričam. 
Odgovornosti??! A tko nema odgovornosti na svojemu poslu, osim toga odjel babinjača nije NASA, i ako im je problem pomoći nekome da se digne s kreveta nakon CR, onda zašto uopće odluka da se time bave?
U kojim uvjetima rade?! A u kojim uvjetima radi ostatak hrvatskog pučanstva pa nikom ništa, nekad mi prođe i 2 mjeseca na poslu sa hrpom , hrpom odgovornosti, prekovremenih NA BOŽIĆ! i bez ijedne sekunde pauze, pa mi ne pada na pamet da se istresem i na jednom kolegi a kamoli na klijentu s kojim radim. Ako ljudi nisu zadovoljni uvjetima rada onda se lijepo žale onom ko je za njih nadležan, pacijenti s tim nemaju nikakve veze. Nažalost 50% ljudi zaposlenih u zdravstvu je vječiti "neraspoloženo" i ne govorim to bez veze, koliko je bilo predivnih , toliko je bilo onih za koje mi je došlo da ih pitam da zašto ne idu raditi u dionu ko blagajnice, možda bi im tamo bilo bolje  :Grin:

----------


## Apathetic

> moram komentirati da je sestrama i doktorima lako KOLIKO JE VAS RADILO NA BOZIC,NOVU GODINU... dok mi smo u krugu obitelji i jedemo i pijemo oni rade i brinu se za nas i nase zdravlje u svakom zitu ima kukolja tak i sestri i doktora. nemozes ocekivati da bu plesale sam oko tebe jer one imaji 50-60 rodilja a njih budu 2 to govorim za babinjace kaj ne uputite u vladu da povecaju broj sestri pa ce nam moci na svaki mig s smjeskom trcati


zapravo iznenadili bi se koliko ljudi u svijetu radi za sve moguće praznike. Osim toga kad odabireš takav posao onda si i svjestan šta ti on donosi, pa nisi debil

----------


## Tashunica

da ne bi ispala generalna pljuvačina ja moram reći da ima i svijetlih primjera na sd-u. recimo doktor blagaić, sestra goga u rađaoni, većina sestara na neonatologiji, bila je jedna mlada sestra čini mi se petra na babinjačama i njima svaka čast.

inače moj porod je završio kako je završio baš zato što je bio dan prije blagdana. bila sam jedna i jedina negdje od 5-6 popodne u rađaoni, a oni nisu krili da im se žuri pa su to sve skupa zbrćkali ko da vade krumpir iz vreće, nije bilo niti malo dostojanstva u trencima kada se moje dijete rađalo

----------


## Fanika

> ... sestra Vlatka Rubinic koju si spomenula u svom prvom postu je moja susjeda, rekla sam joj da si ju pohvalila i zahvalila ti je. E da, proglasena je sestrom godine![/b]


Bila je anketa na izlasku iz rodilišta - naravno da sam zaokružila Vlatkino ime! Žena je toliko posebna i dobra da je zaslužila i zlatnu medalju!!!   :Heart:   Nadam se da ću joj se jednog dana moći zahvaliti i osobno! Čestitaj joj u moje ime na tituli sestre godine i i još jedan put zahvali, jer mali mi zahvaljujući njoj prekrasno cica i napreduje!!! Ona mi je taman bila u smjenama kada smo imali poteškoće i ulila mi hrabrost vezano uz dojenje koja me još danas drži.   :Heart:  Vidi slike od mojeg buce kako samo raste: http://public.fotki.com/fanika/mihael/  :Heart:  
Sve ostale ženice: nemojte se prepirati čiji posao je teži, odgovorniji... Bitno je da se podigne razina osvještenosti ljudi o tome da nije bitno odraditi posao, već je danas u ovakvom svijetu možda najbitnije da se pri tome ne povrijedi dostojanstvo drugog čovjeka. Zaboravili smo se ljubazno i prijateljski ponašati. Zaboravili smo poštivati druge i suosjećati se s njima. Promjene su potrebne! Zato sam podjelila ovu priču s vama. Nekima ne bi škodilo da krenu s promjenama vlastitih stavova.
Svako dobro svima vama   :Love:

----------


## Majuška

evo ponukala si me da napišem jedno pismo i odnesem ga gore


 :Smile:

----------


## tajchi73

_



			
				Apathetic (napisa):
pa ćemo vidjeti koliko će dobivati "pinkica i poklona" sa strane i popušiti dnevno

kahna (napisa):
Ne kužim ovaj tvoj prvi boldani komentar  
Kakve to ima veze sa kvalitetom i odnošenjem med. osoblja prema pacijentima  Pa ne kažem ja nikome - daj dofuraj bombonjeru ili što već - to je izričito želja pacijenta i njegova volja - fakat ti komentar ne stoji
			
		

_


*istina da nitko od osoblja ne traži ( mada neki natuknu-meni se to nedavno desilo  :?  ) ali u velikom postotku je osoblje nakon primitka poklona bolje raspoloženo prema tom pacijentu.*

_



			
				Apathetic (napisa):
Već mi je muka od tog neprestanog žaljenja doktora i sestara. 

kahna (napisa):
 znaš li ti koje su obaveze i ODGVORNOSTI na leđima sestrama i doktorima? 
Pod kojim uvjetima rade? 
Koliko i kako rade? 
Koliko ustvari manjka osoblja po bolnicama i koliko se duplaju smjene i prekovremeni sati? 
Što sve vide i prođu u jednom danu na poslu, ili možda 24 h dežurstvu? 
Nije to baš tako bajno kako izgleda - normalno da ćemo se žaliti na uvjete rada, normalno da ćemo tražiti veće plaće! 
Pa pobogu, nekada imaš ljudski život u rukama, samo jedna greška, samo mala dekoncentracija je dovoljna da u nekoj situaciji nekome presudiš?
			
		

_


*što se tiče odgovornosti i količine posla slažem se s tobom ,ali s druge strane ( čini mi se da si ti med. sestra ) nisu li u školi i na praksi imali prilike vidjeti što ih čeka. Naravno da trebaju veće plaće ( ja ih u potpunosti podržavam - i u mojoj obitelji ima med. osoblja ) ali to ne treba slušati pacijent kojem je i ovako teško. Zašto bi umirući ili teško bolestan ( ili itko )morao slušati kako je sestra umorna, ili ima malu plaću ili......*


_



			
				Apathetic (napisa):
O stručnosti da uopće ne pričam. Ja garantiram da trećina njih nema blage veze šta radi...nadmenost je najbolja obrana od neznanja i nestručnosti  

kahna (napisa):
Na tvoju treću boldanu konstataciju ću ti samo reći da očito ti nemaš blage veze što si napisala. Malo ti to previše generaliziraš. 
Ne možeš kompletno med. osoblje staviti u isti koš, i to još takav  
A za one koje sretneš, a u skladu s s tvojim opisom, uvijek postoji neki njegov nadređeni kome se možeš obratiti. - Kao što je i Fanika napravila.
			
		

_

*nažalost takvo osoblje stvarno postoji i ja da sam zdrav. radnik od takvih bi se ogradila, ne bi nabrajala koliko i što rade. Što se tiče prijave nadređenom: ja sam jednu sestru prijavila nadređenom koji nije ništa poduzeo , pa sam ih oboje prijavila njihovom nadređenom ( šefu odjela ), pa se ispostavilo da je šef odjela muž od dotične sestre i naravno da nije ništa napravio, pa sam ih sve lijepo prijavila ministarstvu  i komori i gle čuda i dalje se ništa ne događa ( a prošla je godina dana )- prema tome možeš se ti obratiti nadređenom ali kakve ti koristi :? .*


*Inače, jako cijenim zdrav. radnike i stvarno smatram da za takve uvjete i vrstu posla moraju biti bolje plaćeni ali isto smatram da kazne za njihov nemar, nezainteresiranost ili bezobraštinu moraju biti rigorozne. Nitko se od njih ne treba smijat od uha do uha i padat u nesvjest, ali crtu ljudskosti, suosječanja, e to bi morali imati i nakon 48 h rada ( jer na takav rad ih ne tjeramo mi nego njihovi šefovi ).*

----------


## dorotea24

> Evo ovako:
> 
> 
> - organizirati se za porod znači otići u bolnicu, odabrati doktora, dogovoriti se s njim kakav porod želimo, zamoliti da bude na porodu - i to je moguće etc. Dobra veza nikada nije na odmet - činjenica je da živimo na Balkanu i da "veze" funkcioniraju, pa se ja ne ustručavam posegnuti za istim gdje god mogu; ja sam u bolnicu išla na preporuku moje ginekologinje koja je molila doktora da me primi i sasluša - eto!



Balkan je u ljudskim glavama, a dok god ljudi budu mito i korupciju smatrali normalnim i poželjnim ponašanjem toga se nećemo riješiti. Ja ne mogu shvatiti kako je to ljudima normalno i poželjno! Kako se normalnom čovjeku to ne gadi???? :?

----------


## elin

> Pod kojim uvjetima rade?
> Koliko i kako rade?
> Koliko ustvari manjka osoblja po bolnicama i koliko se duplaju smjene i prekovremeni sati?
> Što sve vide i prođu u jednom danu na poslu, ili možda 24 h dežurstvu?
> Nije to baš tako bajno kako izgleda - normalno da ćemo se žaliti na uvjete rada, normalno da ćemo tražiti veće plaće!
> Pa pobogu, nekada imaš ljudski život u rukama, samo jedna greška, samo mala dekoncentracija je dovoljna da u nekoj situaciji nekome presudiš?


na ovo sam se htjela osvrnuti. Tjedan dana od poroda završila sam na SD Gin I sa postporođajnom groznicom. Ujutro na vizitu mi dolazi dr. Turudić, navečer na vizitu mi dolazi dr. Turudić, drugi dan ujutro dolazi mi u vizitu dr. Turudić. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, nemam ništa protiv dotične dr. dapače u jednoj od tih vizita mi je rekla jednu super stvar koju stalno imam na umu, ali se pitam koliko ta žena uopće može funkcionirati nakon 36 sati. Mislim, ne zbog nje, bila me frka zbog mene. Pa k vragu, nije to baš tako jednostavan posao, a mozak treba odmora.

----------


## tajchi73

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  Pod kojim uvjetima rade?
> Koliko i kako rade?
> Koliko ustvari manjka osoblja po bolnicama i koliko se duplaju smjene i prekovremeni sati?
> Što sve vide i prođu u jednom danu na poslu, ili možda 24 h dežurstvu?
> Nije to baš tako bajno kako izgleda - normalno da ćemo se žaliti na uvjete rada, normalno da ćemo tražiti veće plaće!
> Pa pobogu, nekada imaš ljudski život u rukama, samo jedna greška, samo mala dekoncentracija je dovoljna da u nekoj situaciji nekome presudiš?
> ...



mislim da je riječ o dežurstvu od 24 h a ne 36 h  :Grin:  . Inače, doktori jako dobro znaju da njihova dežurstva traju 24 h, tokom tih 24 h imaju na raspolaganju sobu za odmor koji i te kako koriste ( naravno ako su u mogućnosti ). Izuzev jednog kirurga hitne, svi ostali doktori koje znam uspiju se tokom dežurstva odmorit. Istina da to nije pravi odmor i da je ponekad teško izdržat da prođe 24 h pa taman i ništa ne radio ali oni su s tim bili upoznati još za vrijeme studiranja ( ma i prije ali neka ) i nije u redu to komentirati pred pacijentima ili im to nabijati na nos. Neka se sami izbore za prava, pa uostalom ni oni se ne bore za moja prava ni majke ni pacijenta. Slažem se za veće plaće i kraće radno vrijeme, ali vjerojatno je to radno vrijeme uvedeno s nekim razlogom. Kad smo kod med. sestri jel zna netko kolka je njihova tjedna satnica?

----------


## elin

gle tajchi, boli me briga o kakvom se dežurstvu radi, samo me zanima kako će ta osoba mene liječiti i da li će pogriješiti zato što je umorna, ništa drugo. Ne vjerujem u to da mozak radi isto nakon 8 prospavanih sati i nakon 24 neprospavana sata ili ako nekog budiš svakih 1-2 sata. Naglasak je na meni kao pacijentu, a ne na njoj i njezinim dežurstvima.

----------


## tajchi73

slažem se ja s tobom, ali kao što sam napisala vjerojatno postoji neki razlog i ne bi bilo loše da se tu priključi i neki doktor i lijepo nam objasni zašto su dežurstva 24 h.  Btw, neki doktori ne bi funkcionirali ni da im je radno vrijeme 4 h  :/ .

----------


## kahna

> mislim da je riječ o dežurstvu od 24 h a ne 36 h  . Inače, doktori jako dobro znaju da njihova dežurstva traju 24 h, tokom tih 24 h imaju na raspolaganju sobu za odmor koji i te kako koriste ( naravno ako su u mogućnosti ). Izuzev jednog kirurga hitne, svi ostali doktori koje znam uspiju se tokom dežurstva odmorit. Istina da to nije pravi odmor i da je ponekad teško izdržat da prođe 24 h pa taman i ništa ne radio ali oni su s tim bili upoznati još za vrijeme studiranja ( ma i prije ali neka ) *i nije u redu to komentirati pred pacijentima ili im to nabijati na nos. Neka se sami izbore za prava,* pa uostalom ni oni se ne bore za moja prava ni majke ni pacijenta. Slažem se za veće plaće i kraće radno vrijeme, ali vjerojatno je to radno vrijeme uvedeno s nekim razlogom. Kad smo kod med. sestri jel zna netko kolka je njihova tjedna satnica?


Pa tko ti se žali direktno pacijentima :?
Pa odmah ova druga boldana rečenica :? nema veze jedno s drugim (ili ja ne vidim). Neka se *ne žale* - pa, *neka se sami izbore* za svoja prava :?  :?  :?  
Pa kaj se to zdr. djelatnici žale pacijentima, pa se pacijenti bore za njihova prava :? 
Aj prosvjetli me  :Grin:

----------


## sonjaer

Znate što ću vam reći-gledam postove da bi pronašla neke korisne informacije i svajete,a  u zadnje vrijeme samo nalazim glupa prepucavanja. Kad bi to tako gledali svi su nam u današnje vrijeme krivi za sve- mene živciraju i gužve na policiji u Petrinjskoj kad moraš čekati po dva dana da prijaviš rodbinu koja te je došla posjetiti jer radi samo jedan šalter s premorenom i živčanom ženom, živciraju me blagajnice koje su isto tako namrgođene, živciraju me na šalterima u bankama i poštama i da ne nabrajam dalje. Moje je iskustvo da prema kome sam ja pristojna i kome se nasmješim taj se i prema meni tako ponaša. Tako mi je bilo i na Svetom duhu i na svakom drugom mjestu. Ako ste vi živčane i arogantne ( a bez uvrede ima i takvih i to dosta sudeći po postovima) tako vam vjerovatno i uzvraćaju. Isprika izuzecima-jer tko radi taj i griješi pa priznajem da ima situacija i kad su vas doktori i sestre zeznuli. Ali toga ima nažalost svuda i mislim da je glupo da se svađate oko toga tko ima kakvu plaću i radno vrijeme i kako bi se trebali ponašati jer se u našoj zemlji baš nitko ne ponaša kako bi trebao i nitko nema plaću i radno vrijeme kakvo bi trebao. Samo pogledajte face ljudi kad se vozite u autu ili tramvaju-svi odreda su namrgođeni. Bolje dajte korisne savjete trudnicama koje i tako idu prestrašene u rodilišta i ne trebaju im i na ovom mjestu gdje bi trebale dobiti podršku ovakve gluposti.

----------


## Felix

sonjaer, mozda se sad i svadjamo tu na topicu, ali vjeruj mi, koliko citam i znam osobno vecina ovih cura je bila tiha, fina i maksimalno ljubazna na svom porodu, pa su opet dobile sto su dobile.

----------


## štrigica

> Kad smo kod med. sestri jel zna netko kolka je njihova tjedna satnica?


splitske sestre rade 12r-24s-12r-48s... 
znači radi od 7-19 (12 sati) pa je slobodna 24 sata do sutra navečer do 19 kada dolazi u noćnu smjenu (12 sati)... nakon izlaska iz noćne slobodna je 2 dana...

----------


## Fanika

I ja smatram da je ovo prepucavanje nepotrebno, jer vjerujem da bi razgovor ugodnije tekao i sve bi bilo jasnije da se gledate u oči. A i opis poslova i dužina smjene ne bi smjeli utjecati na radne sposobnosti zaposlenoga i njegovu stručnost. Za primjer uzmi novopečene mame. Koliko mi spavamo u komadu ? koliko sveukupno ? kakve su naše smjene ? A opet se super brinemo za svoje bebe (dakle: tuđi život), obavljamo kućanske poslove, brinemo se za muža i drugu djecu, itd. Sve je stvar izbora i odluke osobe kako će taj posao odraditi! 
Ali ono što još više želim komentirati je uzvraćanje smješka smješkom.
I ja sam se smijala   :Smile:   kada su me lovili doista jaki trudovi (hvala Bogu na vježbama disanja koje su doista važne i za smanjenje jačine boli i zdravlje bebe), pa je doc mislio da mi trudovi nisu dovoljno jaki (premda sam mu sa smješkom   :Laughing:  rekla da imam visok prag tolerancije boli i ne mislim nepotrebno vikati), pa mi on šiknuo drip!!! Odluka me koštala takve muke, jer drip mi je bio koooomaaa!!! A već sam i pisala da mi se beba nije spustila, jer su mi previše pojačali drip. Neću više, jer mislim da je ovo dovoljno za primjer.
I moje je iskustvo da prema kome sam ja pristojna i kome se nasmješim taj se *uglavnom* i prema meni tako ponaša, ali *ne uvjek*! Draga *sonjaer*, pa sama potkopavaš svoju teoriju: zašto ti se nije smijala ona premorena i živčana žena u Petrinjskoj kada si se ti njoj smijala!?
Žene, nemojte previše filozofirati! Svi ljudi su različiti i različito se ponašaju u različitim situacijama. Nema savršenog modela ponašanja koji uvjek rezultira apsolutnom srećom jedne i druge strane.
U našem društvu je u današnje vrijeme epidemija namrgođenosti i neljubaznosti, ali to je opet, ponavljam se, stvar izbora čovjeka. Ova tema je otvorena da upozorim na ponašanje POJEDINOG MEDICINSKOG OSOBLJA NA SV. DUHU NA ODJELU BABINJAČA! Cilj mi je bio da upozorim i upoznam trudnice sa mogućim scenarijem i da skrenem pažnju na to da na jednom takvom odjelu NEMA MJESTA ZA OSOBE KOJE IMAJU PROBLEMA SA LIJEPIM PONAŠANJEM I KOJE SE ZBOG TOGA I NESTRUČNO PONAŠAJU! Meni kao rodilji fizičku bol nije bio ni najmanji problem podnjeti, ali kada je netko nemaran vezano uz tvoje zdravlje, a k tome ti bezosjećajno gazi tvoje ljusko dostojanstvo, jer ima loš dan to NE MOŽE I NE SMIJE PROĆI BEZ SANKCIJA!!! 
Ja sam svoje odgulila i nisam više važna - da je tako šutila bi o ovome i eventualno kukla rodbini i prijateljima - ovo činim za sve buduće mame, *jer ja činim drugima ono što bi voljela da drugi meni čine!!!* E, da se barem koja prije požalila odgovrnima, pa da ne moram potiskivati sjećanja na Sv. Duh!
 :Heart:  *Pusa i svako dobro svim mama, bebama, trudnicama i svim ljudima dobre volje!!!*   :Heart:  
[/b]

----------


## Deaedi

Fanika, potpisujem što si napisala. Nažalost, SD je sasvim nezasluženo dobio famoznu "Titulu", što je velika sramota za one koji su im dodijelili tu titulu i degradira njeno značenje.  A to im je postalo opravdanje da odmah po porodu predaju bebu majci, bez da se dalje brinu o rodilji. Bilo bi bolje da te onda odmah iz rađaone pošalju doma, jer koja je svrha tog odjela babinjača, ako ne pomažu majkama i bebama?

----------


## Fanika

Znaš da bi za moju psihu bilo bolje da sam bila doma sa svojim mužem! Da vidiš kako nam je lijepooo!!! Bebač mi je tako dobar -  smatram da doista osjeća moj duševni mir! Ali poslije poroda se može svašta zakomplicirati (evo meni je) pa zbog zdravlja ne možeš bez bolnice, ali možeš bez loše bolnice, a još više bez lošeg medicinskog osoblja! Možda da je netko od naših s nama u bolnici da ti pomaže oko "stvari koje se pripisuju razmaženosti", pa bi sestre imale više vremena da se brinu za tvoje zdravlje i higijenu. Tko zna!? Možda jednog dana i to bude moguće, pa da imamo rooming in kakav treba biti!??! Daj Bože!!!  :D

----------


## Marna

Fanika, ljubi svoju bebu i uživaj u majčinstvu!  :Love:  
Žao mi je da si prošla taj horor.  :Sad:  

Po mnogim pričama koje ovdje pročitam uviđam da sam među rijetkim sretnicama koje su rodile u normalnijim uvjetima.

Ipak, ne volim se prisjećati nepotrebnog dripa kad sam rodila K., jer sam ju rodila vrlo, vrlo brzo, a pri porodu P. nisu mi ni davali nikakvu kemiju, jer sam zatražila porod na stolčiću i sve je teklo prirodno.

Rodila sam u riječkom rodilištu.  :Wink:  
Osoblje i liječnici su bili divni, a _namćora_ i _nadžak-baba_ uvijek i posvuda ima. Spol nebitan.  :Rolling Eyes:  

Živjelo majčinstvo!
Majke svih zemalja, ujedinite se.  :Wink:

----------


## sonjaer

Draga *sonjaer*, pa sama potkopavaš svoju teoriju: zašto ti se nije smijala ona premorena i živčana žena u Petrinjskoj kada si se ti njoj smijala!?

Ali je-uzela me preko reda i pitala zašto se nisam ranije javila jer da trebam ići preko reda.  Ma znam ja da ima izuzetaka, ali isto tako mislim da ima i onih koji pretjeruju ovdje. Ja sam isto dobila drip, i već su mi radili pripremu za carski jer sam morala roditi do 10 navečer jer mi CTG nije bio dobar, a nisam se otvarala unatoč jakim trudovima, no onda je došao jedan stariji doktor i rekao da me stave na loptu i za deset minuta sam rodila. Meni su stvarno bili svi OK. A porod boli, bole i šavovi poslije i nije lako, ali na to sam se i pripremila i preživila. Kako je bilo ženama prije kad nisu imale koga pitati za pomoć? A ljudi danas što više imaju još više traže i nikad nisu zadovoljni- i to u svemu. Ja sam sretna što mi je dijete zdravo, što je htio moje mlijeko i što sam izdržala tih prvih groznih dva tjedna nakon poroda (zbog bolova i uobičajene depresije), a to što me je netko krivo pogledao ili bio neljubazniji nego što bi trebao baš me briga.

----------


## Frida

> a to što me je netko krivo pogledao ili bio neljubazniji nego što bi trebao baš me briga.



dok god budemo ovako razmišljale neće biti dobro. mislim da u tim trenucima u kojima smo najranjivije itekako trebamo lijepu riječ ili pogled. 

but that's just me...možda sam samo razmažena...

----------


## sonjaer

Meni je muž trebao u predrađaoni dok satima čekaš i čekaš, a boli. A tamo nije mogao biti samnom zbog nedostatka prostora (sve su žene u istoj sobi pa nije moguće da muževi budu prisutni), a kad sam krenula u rađaonu više mi iskreno nije niti trebao jer onda nemaš vremena razmišljati o ničemu (barem ja). Opet ponavljam, imala sam sreće jer su stavrno svi bili super. Doktor je svako malo izlazio van i obavještavao mog muža kako napreduje. Mislim da bi trebali raditi na poboljšavanju uvjeta u bolnici pa bi nam svima bilo ugodnije, i nama koje rađamo, i onima koji tamo rade. Trebamo se boriti da ima više kupaona i da su bolje uređene, da su sobe bolje opremljenje, da ima više sestara,doktora i sl. Grozno je da dođeš na pregled i čekaš nekoliko sati jer nema dovoljno doktora. Glupo mi je i da bolnica nema novaca za pelene, nego sad moramo i svoje pelene donijeti. Također mi je strašno i što je na dvadesetak djece u jaslicama i vrtiću samo jedna teta (dvije samo dio vremena).Kako ona sama može toliku djecu paziti? Ali to je već druga tema. Puno stvari kod nas ne valja tako da mislim da nije u redu okomiti se samo na doktore i sestre nego treba pogledati širu sliku. A kad vidim Kosoricu kako se smije i govori kako su puno učinili dođe mi zlo.

----------


## tajchi73

*sonjaer* -


> _A porod boli, bole i šavovi poslije i nije lako, ali na to sam se i pripremila i preživila._


 :shock: pa nitko se tu ne buni zato što porod boli. 

_



			
				Kako je bilo ženama prije kad nisu imale koga pitati za pomoć?
			
		

_ 

 :shock:  :shock:  pa zašto onda sada pitati ili tržiti pomoć ?




> _A ljudi danas što više imaju još više traže i nikad nisu zadovoljni- i to u svemu._


tu mi fali šokirani smajlić u nesvjesti, jel se to odnosi na usluge lječenja ili nečeg nevažnog za ovu temu- može neki konkretni primjer?

Draga, ja nisam imala sreću da mi je super trudnoća završila i super porodom, izgubila sam previše krvi nemarom mladog i bezobraznog doktora, 12 h su se doslovno borili za moj život ( to ovako napisano glupo zvuči ali ja sam doslovno u nesvjesti čula sve što se događa oko mene od strke i dreke da nemam bilo, da mi ne mogu izmjeriti tlak, da je možda došlo do rupture itd.,imala sam nekoliko timova oko sebe, doktor iz starije službe-pozvan kada je krenulo loše-je 3 puta bio uz mene kad sam dolazila k sebi i svaki put me dragao po licu itd.-nije baš sve za ove stranice ), djete je ozljeđeno pri porodu, meni su ostavili dio posteljice, imala sam prsnuće cerviksa, šivana sam sat i pol,primila sam krv, 14 dana sam bila na antibioticima, iako sam napomenula i donjela potvrdu o alergiji na penicilin prvo što su mi odredili od antibiotika bio je penicilin, zbog preranog puštanja dva dana po izlasku ponovno sam hospitalizirana, o šavovima koje su mi micali da bi mi 7 dan obavili kompletan ginekološki pregled ne moram ni pisati, počeli su stradavat bubrezi itd-bilo je tu još koje čega. Nakon svega jedan doktor koji se tu često spominje mi je rekao neka budem sretna što sam ostala živa i neka sve ostane na tome ( da ne kopam što je i zašto bilo ) :shock: . 
Kako je napisla Feliks i ja sam od onih žena koja je šutila i bila pristojna ( a naslušala se svega ). 




> _a to što me je netko krivo pogledao ili bio neljubazniji nego što bi trebao baš me briga_


ni mene ne bi bilo briga ali..., taj mladi doktor s početka priče zbog kojeg je i došlo do kasnije opisanog problema mi je noć prije kada sam došla na hitnu zbog krvarenja i lažnih trudova rekao ( pred babicom kojoj je to bilo baš hi-hi-hi ) da sam iz Babine grede da ih ne bi došla zajebavat  ( doslovno tako ) i što sve jadni i za koje pare moraju trpit ( jer sam taj dan bila na pregledu kod njegovog šefa koji je zaključio da neću rodit još bar 3 dana, a eto mene sad ), zadržao me tu noć zbog tlaka koji mi je sam uspio dignut svojim ponašanjem, a ujutro me otpustio bez pregleda ( bez provjere koliko krvarim ) jer je tlak bio normalan. 12 h poslije muž me u gotovo nesvjesnom stanju ponovno vratio na hitnu i tu kreće priča. Da napomenem da je na jednom postalo jako bitno koliko sam krvarila ( vremenski i količinski ). 

Jel i ja tražim previše i mamina sam maza i jel možda pretjerujem kad kažem da su neki doktori nemarni i bezobrazni?

----------


## elin

ako ti to išta znači sonjaer znam točno o čemu pričaš i potpisujem. Ali isto tako, bez obzira na to što su pojedini medicinski djelatnici isfrustrirani nedostatkom osoblja, novaca, opreme i općim neredom po bolnicama ne bi to trebali ispucavati po pacijentima (mislim svoje nezadovoljstvo). Oni trebaju znati da im za taj nered pacijenti nisu krivi. Pacijenti bi trebali znati da za nered i kaos po bolnicama nisu krivi medicinski djelatnici. I dok se mi ovak lijepo koljemo međusobno, mi cure sa foruma prepucavamo u mišljenjima, medicinski djelatnici reže na pacijente, pacijenti okrivljuju za sve medicinske djelatnike, dotle oni koji bi nekaj trebali napraviti ne moraju jer nema potrebe. Machiavellijevska podijeli pa vladaj.

----------


## tajchi73

_








 sonjaer prvotno napisa
					
				
Meni je muž trebao u predrađaoni dok satima čekaš i čekaš, a boli. A tamo nije mogao biti samnom zbog nedostatka prostora (sve su žene u istoj sobi pa nije moguće da muževi budu prisutni), a kad sam krenula u rađaonu više mi iskreno nije niti trebao jer onda nemaš vremena razmišljati o ničemu (barem ja). Opet ponavljam, imala sam sreće jer su stavrno svi bili super. Doktor je svako malo izlazio van i obavještavao mog muža kako napreduje. Mislim da bi trebali raditi na poboljšavanju uvjeta u bolnici pa bi nam svima bilo ugodnije, i nama koje rađamo, i onima koji tamo rade. Trebamo se boriti da ima više kupaona i da su bolje uređene, da su sobe bolje opremljenje, da ima više sestara,doktora i sl. Grozno je da dođeš na pregled i čekaš nekoliko sati jer nema dovoljno doktora. Glupo mi je i da bolnica nema novaca za pelene, nego sad moramo i svoje pelene donijeti. Također mi je strašno i što je na dvadesetak djece u jaslicama i vrtiću samo jedna teta (dvije samo dio vremena).Kako ona sama može toliku djecu paziti? Ali to je već druga tema. Puno stvari kod nas ne valja tako da mislim da nije u redu okomiti se samo na doktore i sestre nego treba pogledati širu sliku. A kad vidim Kosoricu kako se smije i govori kako su puno učinili dođe mi zlo.





_j

e, al ni ja ni ti ne bumo umrle ak npr. blagajnica krivo naplati kruh. Ok, sad ispada da sam se okomila na tebe al nisam. Šaljem   :Kiss:  .  Ovo s tetama u vrtiću si potpuno u pravu.

----------


## sonjaer

Ma priznajem ja da ima svakakvih doktora. I moja mama je skoro umrla jer joj ginekolog nije vidio cistu veličinej abuke, pa je ova pukla i skoro je dobila sepsu. U zadnji tren su je spasili. I to nakon dva pregleda zbog strašnih bolova. U Vinogradskoj. A sestra joj je tamo medicinska sestra tako da je bila "pažena". Jako mi je žao što se to tebi dogodilo, kao i svakome normalnom, ali takve se stvari jednostavno neki put dogode i onda si mislimo zašto baš meni? Grozno je, priznajem, ali toga ima svugdje i teško da će se tako brzo stvari promijeniti i da nitko neće više griješiti. Ali to što ti je drugi doktor rekao da pustiš sve i da budeš sretna što si živa -  ako su te tako izmrcvarili trebao bi netko i odgovarati da se ne ponovi. Ja bi ih tužila i dala u sve novine. Onda bi se više pazilo na mlađe doktore i stariji i iskusniji bi se više trudili biti uz njih jer su oni naravno odgovorni. 
Tu sad opet na red dolazi loš sustav jer pravosuđe sporo rješava takve slučajeve.
Znaš kaj mi je još strašno-ja sam završila pravo i nakon faksa nisam znala niti običnu žalbu napisati (niti bilo tko drugi-jer na faksu se takve gluposti ne uče!!!). A ljudi koji završe medicinu odmah su bačeni u borbu s pacijentima-po mom skromnom mišljenju nespremni, zato što nema dovoljno doktora koji bi ih pratili. Moja sestrična je sad počela specijalizaciju na Rebru i svaki mjesec je na drugom odjelu interne i većinu stvari radi potpuno sama, a onda dođe doma i ostatak dana uči kako drugi dan ne bi nekog slučajno ubila.
Žalosno je i da čovjeka koji nekog ubije mrtav pijan autom osude na 5 godina zatvora i svi se bune da je prestrogo, a onda doktor za mito dobije 9 godina (treba ga kazniti, ali zar je ovo srazmjerno??). 
Sve poskupljuje, stanje nam je sve gore i gore u državi-i nitko se ne buni, ali se svi brinemo da li je Karadžić bio kod nas na moru, kako sad izgleda, da li će Gotovinu pustiti na kućni pritvor i koga je sve posjetio naš premijer. Sve sam više uvjerena da smo si za većinu stvari koje nam se događaju sami krivi jer smo se umrtvili i samo se jadamo jedni drugima umjesto da se ljudi pobune tamo gdje bi to imalo smisla (možda naši srednjoškolci nešto promijene-pokazali su da znaju kako)

----------


## tajchi73

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> mislim da je riječ o dežurstvu od 24 h a ne 36 h  . Inače, doktori jako dobro znaju da njihova dežurstva traju 24 h, tokom tih 24 h imaju na raspolaganju sobu za odmor koji i te kako koriste ( naravno ako su u mogućnosti ). Izuzev jednog kirurga hitne, svi ostali doktori koje znam uspiju se tokom dežurstva odmorit. Istina da to nije pravi odmor i da je ponekad teško izdržat da prođe 24 h pa taman i ništa ne radio ali oni su s tim bili upoznati još za vrijeme studiranja ( ma i prije ali neka ) *i nije u redu to komentirati pred pacijentima ili im to nabijati na nos. Neka se sami izbore za prava,* pa uostalom ni oni se ne bore za moja prava ni majke ni pacijenta. Slažem se za veće plaće i kraće radno vrijeme, ali vjerojatno je to radno vrijeme uvedeno s nekim razlogom. Kad smo kod med. sestri jel zna netko kolka je njihova tjedna satnica?
> 
> 
> Pa tko ti se žali direktno pacijentima :?
> ...



_



			
				Pa tko ti se žali direktno pacijentima :?
			
		

_

doktorica opće prakse, više-manje sve osoblje na koje sam naišla u ŠI bolnici ( mala plaća, loši uvjeti, puno pacijenata- k tome još turisti ), sestre jednog  odjela Zg bolnice ( užasan šef koji ne vrijedi tih para i znoja, strašni uvjeti- nema prostorije za pušenje tj. šef im neda,koma pacijenti, a tek rodbina itd.), pedijatar ( puno pacijenata a male plaće )- jel dosta ?( da ne zaboravim da i u društvu imam dosta zdrav. radnika pa isto čujem svašta  :/ ). Ja ti stvarno imam puno takvih primjera, ja sam sa starijim sinom prešla i sito i rešeto našeg zdravstva.
Ima svijetlih primjera ali ne vidim zašto bi nekog posebno hvalila kad mu je to posao ( brinut o zdravlju pacijenta, kako fizičkog tako i psihičkog- zato ne smije biti bezobrazan jer ugrožava psihičko zdravlje pacijenta   :Grin:   )




> _Pa kaj se to zdr. djelatnici žale pacijentima, pa se pacijenti bore za njihova prava :?_


Ne kužim kaj ti nije jasno, osoblje se žali pred pacijentom kao da od toga može imati koristi,(  možda misle da bumo se borili za njihova prava   :Grin:  ), umjesto da se žali svom šefu ili ministarstvu. 




> _Aj prosvjetli me_


[/quote]Ne bavim se time    :Razz:   :Grin:  .

----------


## tajchi73

*sonjaer*-
Ma gle, ja sam stvarno bila sretna što je sve dobro završilo a tužit da sam i htjela nisam mogla jer sam iz bolnice izašla gotovo pa bez ikakve dokumentacije. Na drugom porodu su se čudom čudili kako to da neke stvari ne pišu. Priču sam iznjela kako ne bi ispalo da imam mišljenje kakvo imam na temelju tuđeg rekla-kazala.
To što navodiš za sestričnu je nažalost problem što ponosa mladog doktora ( ako pozove stariju službu ispada neznalica i dotični doktor joj kasnije može raditi problema, jer ga je npr. po njegovom mišljenju uznemiravala svojim neznanjem ili nesigurnošću ), što bezobraštine starijeg ( uzima za pravo suditi specijalizantu što ga je pozvao u pomoć) 

[quote]_Žalosno je i da čovjeka koji nekog ubije mrtav pijan autom osude na 5 godina zatvora i svi se bune da je prestrogo, a onda doktor za mito dobije 9 godina (treba ga kazniti, ali zar je ovo srazmjerno??)._ 

nećeš vjerovat al jučer navečer mi je ovo bila glavna tema, strašno, pa on za 210.000 kn 9 god. , a drugi za ubojstvo trudnice 6,5g.

----------


## Fanika

> Draga *sonjaer*, pa sama potkopavaš svoju teoriju: zašto ti se nije smijala ona premorena i živčana žena u Petrinjskoj kada si se ti njoj smijala!?
> 
> Ali je-uzela me preko reda i pitala zašto se nisam ranije javila jer da trebam ići preko reda.  Ma znam ja da ima izuzetaka, ali isto tako mislim da *ima i onih koji pretjeruju ovdje*. Ja sam isto dobila drip, i već su mi radili pripremu za carski jer sam morala roditi do 10 navečer jer mi CTG nije bio dobar, a nisam se otvarala unatoč jakim trudovima, no onda je došao jedan stariji doktor i rekao da me stave na loptu i za deset minuta sam rodila. Meni su stvarno bili svi OK. A porod boli, bole i šavovi poslije i nije lako, ali na to sam se i pripremila i preživila. Kako je bilo ženama prije kad nisu imale koga pitati za pomoć? A ljudi danas što više imaju još više traže i *nikad nisu zadovoljni- i to u svemu*. Ja sam sretna što mi je dijete zdravo, što je htio moje mlijeko i što sam izdržala tih prvih groznih dva tjedna nakon poroda (zbog bolova i uobičajene depresije), a to što me je netko krivo pogledao ili bio neljubazniji nego što bi trebao baš me briga.


Odgovaraš mi nepotrebno na pitanje koje je proizašlo iz toga što se ti nisi do kraja izjasnila. Pa ispada da se ovo pretvara u prepucavanje, a koliko sam shvatila to te zasmetalo na ovom forumu. Oprosti ako griješim! 
Iz istog razloga te molim da budeš korektna i izjasniš se vezano uz boldano u tvojem postu *koga* to ovdje ide. Ovako stvaraš pomutnju! 
Vezano uz neljubazno ponašanje medicinskog osoblja na babinjačama: žene koje su rodile podložne su depresiji koja može dovesti i do puno težih stanja tako da je itekako bitno kako se medicinsko osoblje odnosi prema rodilji, jer mu je zadaća očuvati pacijentovo fizičko i* psihičko* zdravlje! Bitno je da li su rodilju krivo pogledali ili bili neljubazni prema njoj, bez obzira kakva rodilja bila!
I žao mi je što si ti jedna od onih koje smatraju da je moguće pripremiti se na sve što te čeka kod poroda i poslije, jer je to NEMOGUĆE i u mojem slučaju se svelo na to da zahvaljujem Bogu što smo ja i bebač živi. 
Žao mi je i što misliš da je dovoljno preživjeti i ne tražiti ništa više. Oprosti mi ako griješim, ali ja sam tako shvatila tvoje postove!

----------


## sonjaer

Stvarno se neću više prepucavati. Došla sam pročitati savjete oko toga što ponijeti sa sobom u bolnicu i da li se šta promijenilo unazad tri godine. I iskreno nisam pratila kako se tko zove i tko je što napisao nego sam samo vidjela da se neki stalno žale oko toga kako im sestre nisu htjele pomoći i slično (ne znam tko i ne mislim sad tražiti po stranici ponovo tko je što napisao). Ima svakakvih iskustava, ja sam nasreću prije tri godine imala lijepo iskustvo, i curama u mojoj sobi koje su obje rodile prvi put su svi pomagali i nosili onu kremu za bradavice, jer su imale rane od dojenja (ja na sreću nisam-meni je bebač odmah bio super). Mi smo se stvarno smijale u toj sobi i bilo nam je krasno te smo i do danas otale frendice. Zato mi je teško vjerovati da se isto osoblje ne odnosi jednako ili barem slično prema drugim ženama jer mi ovakav tretman nismo ničim posebno zaslužile. A ne mislim da je dovoljno preživjeti, i žao mi je svih koji su imali neka loša iskustva.

----------


## Fanika

> Stvarno se neću više prepucavati. Došla sam pročitati savjete oko toga što ponijeti sa sobom u bolnicu i da li se šta promijenilo unazad tri godine. I iskreno nisam pratila kako se tko zove i tko je što napisao nego sam samo vidjela da se *neki stalno žale oko toga kako im sestre nisu htjele pomoći i slično* (ne znam tko i ne mislim sad tražiti po stranici ponovo tko je što napisao). Ima svakakvih iskustava, ja sam nasreću prije tri godine imala lijepo iskustvo, i curama u mojoj sobi koje su obje rodile prvi put su svi pomagali i nosili onu kremu za bradavice, jer su imale rane od dojenja (ja na sreću nisam-meni je bebač odmah bio super). Mi smo se stvarno smijale u toj sobi i bilo nam je krasno te smo i do danas otale frendice. Zato mi je teško vjerovati da se *isto osoblje* ne odnosi jednako ili barem slično prema drugim ženama jer mi ovakav tretman nismo ničim posebno zaslužile. A ne mislim da je dovoljno preživjeti, i žao mi je svih koji su imali neka loša iskustva.


Bilo bi možda bolje da sam pitala odnosi li se to na mene, jer ja se stalno žalim kako nisam imala pomoć sestara(pojedinih - ne svih). Kako znaš da je nakon tri godine isto osoblje na tom odjelu!? I jesi li bila dovoljno dugo na odjelu da upoznaš sestre iz svih smjena!? Ja sam s njima bila 5 dana. Jednostavno te to moram pitati, jer imam osjećaj da si jedan dobar dio postova udjelila meni. Razuvjeri me ako to nije tako.

----------


## Frida

> curama u mojoj sobi koje su obje rodile prvi put su svi pomagali i nosili onu kremu za bradavice, jer su imale rane od dojenja


rane nastaju od neispravnog položaja. da su si sestre dale truda i pokazale mamama kako izgleda ispravna položaj na dojci do rana nebi došlo. dakle, popravljale su svoje pogreške.  :Wink:

----------


## sonjaer

Stvarno Fanika nisam gledala što je tko pisao i nisam zapamtila imena. A dal je isto osoblje isto ne znam-vidjet ću za 8 tjedana pa se javim možda s istim kritikama kao i ti.
Nama je dolazio pokazivati dojenje i doktor (onaj crni s brkovima koji je sad čujem šef).

Ajde sad konkretno pitanje onim curama koje su nedavno bile-znam da se pelene moraju ponijeti. Da li nosimo i kakvu robicu? Kako ih ponovo zamotamo onako kako su nam ih donosili prije tri godine, ako ih same premotavamo (sumnjam da bi ono uspjela sama izvesti). Kažu mi da trebam ponijeti i kremu za guzu i vlažne maramice. Znači uz sve ono što meni treba- spremanje kao za put od dva tjedna????A bez ikakvih ormarića za stvari!

----------


## Fanika

Pelene presvlače oni ako se ne varam 3 puta dnevno, a ostalo ti po želji. Ja sam nosila pelene i kremu za guzu i vlažne maramice. Ako imaš kakvu podlogu za presvlačenje(tipa one iz Niveine torbe) ne bi bilo na odmet, jer ja sam bebača presvlačila na svojem krevetu, a nisu mi mijenjali posteljinu 4 dana. Sva sreća da se mali nije ukakio i popiškio se na nju.
Robica je njihova. Ja nisam nosila svoju - nisam znala da li smijem. Imale smo svoje kreme za bradavice - meni je nažalost trebala. Preporučam da uzmeš svoje spavačice, hrpu VIR 80 uložaka i jednokratnih gaćica. Vodu, jer je nama iz slavine curila naranđasta voda. Meni muž nosio kekse i čokoladice, jer mi je trebala hrana za snagu. Od ormarića slaba korist, jer je kindać od malog bio ispred, a da ne govorim da je bio jako mali. Ponesi sve za prvu silu, pa ako je netko u mogućnosti da te posječuje svaki dan neka ti donosi stvari koje će ti trebati taj dan!
Puuuunooo sreće ti želim i nadam se da se situacija promjenila od mojeg odlaska i da nisam badava pisala pismo i razgovarala sa predstojnikom klinike, dr. Miškovićem. A sve ostale preporuke sam napisala u prvim postovima. Dakle, pazi što potpisuješ i na što pristaješ. Ako etko povrijedi tvoja prava pitaj ih za ime i prezime i žali se. Ako ne za sebe onda za druge žene koje možda nisu jake kao ti.
Još jednom sretno!   :Smile:

----------


## sonjaer

Hvala na savjetu. Meni je ostalo u sjećanju da sam nakon poroda bila strašno žedna, a nisam imala vode. Sestre su mi dale malo, ali su rekle da ne smijem puno piti (zbog nekog razloga kojeg se ne sjećam) tak da mi je sad voda No.1.

----------


## Apathetic

> A porod boli, bole i šavovi poslije i nije lako, ali na to sam se i pripremila i preživila. Kako je bilo ženama prije kad nisu imale koga pitati za pomoć? A ljudi danas što više imaju još više traže i nikad nisu zadovoljni- i to u svemu. Ja sam sretna što mi je dijete zdravo, što je htio moje mlijeko i što sam izdržala tih prvih groznih dva tjedna nakon poroda (zbog bolova i uobičajene depresije), a to što me je netko krivo pogledao ili bio neljubazniji nego što bi trebao baš me briga.


 A dobro..ne možemo se sad uspoređivati sa situacijom 100 g unazad. Nekad su  skoro sve žene dojile pa su ti mama,baka ili teta bile tu da ti pokažu...nekad su doktori bili civiliziraniji nego danas...sve zavisi kakav si po prirodi i šta smatraš pod "normalnim civiliziranim odnosom"..ako si odgojen u iole normalnoj sredini gdje su ti usadili nekakve građanske obrasce ponašanja tada ti je nepojmljivo da se na tebe itko izderava i povisuje glas  :Mad:  ...prošla sam SD i stvarno smatram da tamo treba uvesti reda...svi su oni tamo da svoj posao odrade profesionalno, doma nek me trača mužu koliko god hoće

----------


## elin

da, ovo sa podljevima na dojci se i meni tamo dogodilo. Jedanput su mi krivo namjestili dijete na dojku. Kad je dr. S vidio rekao je da je beba bila krvo namještena na dojku zbog čega je nastao podljev (bio je ogroman, preko pola dojke) i da kak nisam primijetila, kak me to nije bolilo. Velim ja njemu da nemam sa čime usporediti jer čak i kad je dijete dobro namješteno boli za poluditi, tak da zapravo nisam skužila. Uz taj podljev sam imala i ragade, kod mene ne zbog toga što je dijete bilo loše namješteno nego zato što imam jako osjetljive bradavice (ragade na bradavicama sam ja znala imati i ako nisam nosila grudnjak). Kremu sam imala u bolnici, pomoć kod ragada = 0 bodova. Čak je došlo do toga da je bilo krvi (vidjela kada sam se izdajala u mlijeku) - mala takvo mlijeko nije htjela piti, ma grozno. Ali eto, preživjeh, a iskreno, meni uopće nije bilo loše na odjelu babinjača, što kaže saoajer, zezancija i smijeh. Rodila sam prije 14 mjeseci.

----------


## tajchi73

meni nije bilo loše u smislu da nije bilo između nas cura zezancije i smjeha i kao što sam već i gore navela tip sam koji ne traži pomoć ni kad treba, ali me itekako smetalo ponašanje osoblja   :Grin:  što prema meni što prema drugima. Kad sam drugi put rodila čak sam nosila bebicu od jedne žene prvorotkinje koja se nikako nije mogla naviknut na plač kćeri  i cijelo vrijeme je i ona ili plakala ili se derala na dijete ( da,da derala ), to se sve odvijalo u sobi nasuprot sestrinske i fascinantno je da su za njezino stanje ( mislim na psihičko ) znale i žene u drugim sobama a osoblje nije baš ništa čulo niti primjetilo  8) ( mada je dnevno zvonila više puta- što zbog cica, što zbog bolova, što zbog male i svaki put je ili plakala ili se derala). Kak od osoblja nije bilo pomoći pomagale smo joj nas dvije cimerice ( namještale malu na cicu, tješile, nosile malu, zvale sestre- znam da smo svaki put kad je otišla na wc razglabale o tome kak je u takvom k... da nas ne bi začudilo da nešto napravi maloj i kak se nadamo da bu doma pod nadzorom),a 100 % sam uvjerena da se veći dio njenih frustracija mogao izbjeći toplom ljudskom riječi i smješkom, naravno od pravih osoba   :Grin:   . Da se vratim na početak meni je u sobama društvo bilo super i prvi i drugi put.

----------


## elin

> Kad sam drugi put rodila čak sam nosila bebicu od jedne žene prvorotkinje koja se nikako nije mogla naviknut na plač kćeri  i cijelo vrijeme je i ona ili plakala ili se derala na dijete ( da,da derala ), to se sve odvijalo u sobi nasuprot sestrinske i fascinantno je da su za njezino stanje ( mislim na psihičko ) znale i žene u drugim sobama a osoblje nije baš ništa čulo niti primjetilo  8) ( mada je dnevno zvonila više puta- što zbog cica, što zbog bolova, što zbog male i svaki put je ili plakala ili se derala).


moš si mislit kaj nisu znale - nije ih bilo briga. Samo mi je to malo čudno za SD - ja kad sam završila na gin I nakon poroda i stalno plakala jer sam bila odvojena od male, meni je sestra došla i zabrinuto me pitala da li hoću da mi dade nešto za smirenje. Ali čula sam da su sestre sa gin I bolje, a i meni su bile. Sestra Olivera rules, žena je smijeh živi.

----------


## tajchi73

moš si mislit kaj nisu znale - nije ih bilo briga. Samo mi je to malo čudno za SD - ja kad sam završila na *gin I* nakon poroda i stalno plakala jer sam bila odvojena od male, meni je sestra došla i zabrinuto me pitala da li hoću da mi dade nešto za smirenje. Ali čula sam da su sestre sa gin I bolje, a i meni su bile. Sestra Olivera rules, žena je smijeh živi.[/quote]

velika razlika, i ja kad sam završila na gin 1 sam imala susretljivo osoblje, ali je zato odjel koma- star i oronuo ( valjda su ga sad obnovili )

----------


## Fanika

> moš si mislit kaj nisu znale - nije ih bilo briga. Samo mi je to malo čudno za SD - ja kad sam završila na *gin I* nakon poroda i stalno plakala jer sam bila odvojena od male, meni je sestra došla i zabrinuto me pitala da li hoću da mi dade nešto za smirenje. Ali čula sam da su sestre sa gin I bolje, a i meni su bile. Sestra Olivera rules, žena je smijeh živi.


velika razlika, i ja kad sam završila na gin 1 sam imala susretljivo osoblje, ali je zato odjel koma- star i oronuo ( valjda su ga sad obnovili )[/quote]

Bravo! Sad vidim da imamo zajedničku temu više. Ja sam završila na GIN1 ali se nipošto nisam htjela odreći djeteta pa je bio sa mnom 24h kao na odjelu babinjača. Tu sam isto upoznala sve smjene sestara i mogu samo reći da su SVE zakon!!!! Ne zna se koja je bolja! Toliko su bile ljubazne i brinule se za mene i moju bebu(premda im to nije bio posao brinuti za bebu jer nije bio pacijent) da sam se osjećala ko da sam u Hilton hotelu. Pripazile su na njega kad god bi bila na wc-u ili pod tušem. Svaka im čast  :Klap:  . A sve sa također pretrpanim odjelom i za istu plaću kao i na GIN3. Nabrojit ću ih sve jer su zaslužile: Marijana i Olivera, Maja i Danijela, Marijela i Vesna, Ivanka i Nikolina. A što se tiće cimerica na babinjačama čujemo se još i danas, a smijale smo se i tješile međusobno kad nismo plakale od muke (ponekad zbog fizičkih problema, ponekad zbog problema s osobljem).

----------


## Fanika

Zaboravila sam napisati: odjel je vjerojatno obnovljen, jer se nikako ne može usporediti sa odjelom na babinjačama. Sve izgleda novo i blista od čistoće. Stari su vjerojatno samo kreveti i posteljina. Ali mene je ta razlika u odnosu osoblja koje radi za istu ili sličnu plaću fascinirala. Žene sa gin 3 su me spasile, pa sam se psihički oporavila(ako se to tako može reći) od tretmana koji sam dobila, ponavljam se, od POJEDINOG osoblja sa gin 1. E da takve žene rade na gin 1 rooming in bi meni bio mila majka, a ne ružna uspomena!   :Heart:   Pusa i veliko hvala sekama sa gin 1!   :Heart:

----------


## Fanika

> Zaboravila sam napisati: odjel je vjerojatno obnovljen, jer se nikako ne može usporediti sa odjelom na babinjačama. Sve izgleda novo i blista od čistoće. Stari su vjerojatno samo kreveti i posteljina. Ali mene je ta razlika u odnosu osoblja koje radi za istu ili sličnu plaću fascinirala. Žene sa *gin 1* su me spasile, pa sam se psihički oporavila(ako se to tako može reći) od tretmana koji sam dobila, ponavljam se, od POJEDINOG osoblja sa *gin 3*. E da takve žene rade na gin 1 rooming in bi meni bio mila majka, a ne ružna uspomena!    Pusa i veliko hvala sekama sa gin 1!


BOLDANO - ISPRAVLJAM GREŠKE IZ PRIJAŠNJEG POSTA   :Embarassed:

----------


## koksy

Dali su ti da beba bude s tobom na gin 1?  :shock:  Nemogu vjerovat! Ja sam ih molila i preklinjala da mi ga donesu jer nije bilo mjesta na babinjacama. Donjele su mi ga na punih 30 sekundi! Nisam ga stigla ni poljubit   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Fanika

Jel shvačate kakvaje greška napravljena na babinjačama i kakvu štetu sam pretrpjela kada sam dobila sve što sam htjela na ovom drugom odjelu!? Uvjerena sam da je razlog za to da ih ne tužim ili stavim u novine. Šta kežete na ovo?

----------


## Fanika

Moram još komentirati ovo: zar nas nije malo previše završilo na gin 1 poslije gin 3!? To vama nije nesavjesno liječenje!?

----------


## iirraarraa

što je gin 1 i gin 3?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Fanika

*Gin 1 - hitna ginekološka 
Gin 3 - odjel babinjača*

----------


## Care Bear

Drage sve koje ne čitaju postove kako treba,

ja sam napisala da sam bila na dogovoru s doktorom, kako se želim poroditi, što očekujem od njega i od bolnice i slično, a na razgovor me uputila moja ginekologinja koja ga je nazvala i zamolila da me primi, te bila moja veza

Možete mi objasniti kako ste uspjele razgovor s doktorom o mojim željama okarakterizirati kao "mito i korupciju"????? Baš ste pregenijalne! 
JIli frustrirane??
a sam upravo ovu temu shvatila kako je i trebala biti shvaćena, kao savjetovanje - i isto tako ne mogu se složiti da je na Duhu sve crno, kad meni nije bilo nego naprotiv.
I da, doktori i sestre rade u groznim uvjetima, a i oni su samo ljudi.

I da, posegnula bi i za mitom da je trebalo, jer mi je moje dijete i moje zdravlje, važnije od morala i jer draga Dorotea, da živimo na Balkanu, a znaš onu staru: "Kad si u Rimu, ponašaj se kao Rimljanin"   :Wink:

----------


## Fanika

*Care Bear* tebi je na Sv. Duhu bilo dobro najvjerojtnije zbog tvoje veze. Podržavanje veza i takvog načina rada u našim medicinskim ustanovama nije ništa drugo nego korupcija. Sad si se izjasnila da ne prezaš ni pred mitom. Zato nam je tako kako nam je! Zbog takvih razmišljanja kakva imaš ti i podržavanja mita i korupcije mi koji nemamo veze ni novce prolazimo horore!
Molim te lijepo da i ti čitaš postove kako spada, pa da konačno prestaneš preispitivati zašto je nekome bilo sve tako crno, a tebi ružičasto. Očito je da moju priču nisi shvatila ozbiljno. Osim toga rekla si da više ne misliš rađati, pa mi nije jasno zašto se motaš po ovoj temi.
Meni je moral na prvom mjestu i dobrobit drugih. Ne gledam samo svoju guzicu! Zato sam se javila ovdje: da pomognem drugima. Sada sam doista isfrustrirana, jer ni tu od nekih ne nailazim na razumjevanje! 
Nailazim na ljude koji sumnjaju u vjerodostojnost nečijih tragedija! Ljude kojima tuđa tragedija ne ulijevaju ni trunku srama da pišu gluposti.

----------


## Felix

care bear, kako onda objasnjavas svoju preporuku da organiziramo porod ranije?
kako zena koja ceka spontane trudove moze unaprijed znati tko ce joj biti u smjeni i 'organizirati' taj buduci porod?

----------


## kahna

Ja ću samo ''dopisati'' mada je jednim djelom OT.
Rodila sam u Petrovoj, sa svim mogućim ''dodatcima''(mislim na prokidanje vodenjaka, drip, epi i nalijeganje na trbuh) , da ih tako nazovem.
Sada kad gledam, čitam i učim, vidim da sam mogla proći puno bolje, a isto tako moglo je biti i puno puno gore. Mislim u smislu da se nešto zakompliciralo.
Što se tiče tih nekih veza:
Trudnoću sam vodila privatno (zbog mog komfora i sigurnosti) i ista ta dr. me hitno primila u bolnicu sa jedne kontrole u ambulanti Petrove.
 Ležala sam na PT2 nekih 3 tjedna.

E sad, kad su počeli trudovi i ja završila u rađaoni nije mi palo na pamet govoriti kod koga sam, niti da sam kolegica, niti (kao moja šogica) slati mojoj dr. SMS da dođe. :?
Jednostavno ne podržavam te veze i vezice. 
Eto, moja je igrom slučaja izgledala ovako. (ako se uopće može nazvati vezom - ja ju nisam tako doživila).
Baš iz principa se nisam htjela javljati dr. niti ikoga pozivati, jer se nebi osjećala ugodno.
Eto, neka protumaći tko kako hoće.
A o mitu da ne pričam - svaki onaj koga je neki dr. tražio mito (nezamislivo mi je to, da netko uopće traži, ali eto), mirne duše je istoga mogao prijaviti i potražiti drugo mišljenje - jer nije taj jedan jedini.


I točno kako *Fanika* kaže. 
Dok god budemo razmišljali kao npr.* Care Bear*  neće nam biti bolje i neće nas 10 EU-a promjeniti.  :Sad:

----------


## Fanika

Kad sam već svašta napisala želim dodati i ovo: nažalost zbog komplikacija u trudnoći bila sam ja i na patologiji trudnoće i to na Sv. Duhu - *gin 2*. medicinsko osoblje tamo je također ostavilo dobar dojam na mene. Jako su stručni: po njima bi mogao naviti sat kako su točni u mjerenju tlaka, temperature... Sto puta su nas pitale kako smo!? Svako jutro su nam namještale krevete prije vizite iako sam bila pokretnija i sposobnija nego kad sam rodila. Itd., itd. ... Evo osjećala sam se kao da sam u nekom hotelu, a ne u bolnici. Ni ja ni cima nismo ih zamarale sa ama baš nikakvim prohtjevima, jer smo bile sposobne brinuti se za sebe. Možda smo znale biti dosadne sa nekim pitanjima, ali one su bile toliko stručne da nam nikada nisu ništa odbrusile i bile su apsolutno profesionalne. Navodno imaju strogu šeficu koja radi pritisak na njih, ali one se zato nisu olakšavale na pacijentima, a posla također imaju dosta. Zato pohvale idu i *gin 2*, jer moje iskustvo je bilo pozitivno na tom odjelu. Čak i kada su se moji simptomi povukli zadržali su me duže iz predostrožnosti dok sam sa gin 3 letjela van na raketi, pa sam se zato na Sv. Duh vratila već drugi dan da se popravi učinjena šteta. Meni je bolnica doista navrh glave, a sa odjela babinjača sam na gin 1 donjela takav strah sa sobom da su me sestre opominjale da se moram smiriti zbog djeteta, a muža mi poslije pitale da li imam kakvih problema doma, pa sam zato u takvom rastresenom stanju. 
 :Heart:  Sada je sve super, jer sam  okružena svojim dragim ljudima! Ja, moj bebač i moj muž se pazimo i mazimo! 
Ovdje se javljam da napravim koji pomak u ljudskim razmišljanjima kako bi vama koje trebate roditi i meni koja mislim još roditi porodi ostali u najljepšem sjećanju!!!
Lijep pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## elie

ajme kolika rasprava... uglavnom, s obzirom da se spominjalo odjela *babinjača*, moram priznati da ni meni nisu sestre ostale u dobrom sjećanju, od svih pokušaja da mi "pokažu dojenje" nije bilo ništa, svaka je govorila drugačije (trebaju šeširići, ne trebaju i sl. na kraju je mali šest sati u komadu gladan plakao a ja mu nisam mogla pomoći).... pomogla mi je jedino forumašica *Marija*   :Kiss:  - imala sam sreće da je rodila isti dan, i onda kad sam došla doma, moja draga prijateljica Ivana 7997.... 
što se sestara tiče, sve su bile prilično nezainteresirane, a moram priznati da mi je najsimpatičnija bila jedna koja mi je rekla ovo: "ah, danas konačno bolje izgledate, do jučer ste izgledali kao leš kojeg su otkopali nakon 7 dana".... ta je bar bila simpatična, a druge  :/ . Od doktora, moram priznati da mi je bio ok Habek, kod njega sam se kontrolirala ali mi nažalost nije bio na porodu. Kasnije me došao obići jer je čuo da je bilo gadno. što se terapije tiče, trebala sam dobivati antibiotik, ali mi ga je već na jutarnjoj viziti doktor ukinuo. uglavnom, rezime: mjesec dana infekcije, nisam mogla sjest...

----------


## bauba

Toliko toga bih željela napisati o *babinjačama i pedijatriji* na SD i svome iskustvu prije 13 mjeseci. 
Ono je prestrašno i ne želim se toga uopće prisjećati. Najgorih 11 dana u životu.
Na pedijatriji sam vidjela takvih stvari da sam skoro pobjegla sa djetetom u drugu bolnicu.
NI tadašnja gužva, ni godišnji odmori nisu im opravdanje. 
Reći ću još samo da ih može biti sve stid i sram koliko lažu i obmanjuju ljude i zlostavljaju bebe zbog svojih rasporeda.

----------


## Apathetic

> *Care Bear* tebi je na Sv. Duhu bilo dobro najvjerojtnije zbog tvoje veze.  .


Ja sam imala i "vezu" pa mi ni to nije pomoglo u onom raspadu sistema od organizacije i neljudstva  :Mad:

----------


## Care Bear

Ja bih toplo preporučila svim trudnicama da prije poroda odu pogledati rodilište u kojem misle roditi i upoznati se sa situacijom, jer za one koje to nisu znale, to je moguće - i bez veze i mita i korupcije! Eto savjeta za one koje čekaju prirodan porod. 
A draga Fanika, da ne misliš da je kod mene sve bilo ružičasto, moje dijete je meni prvo, a rođeno je iz pete trudnoće. Za sve što sam prošla nisam niti pomislila tražiti sažaljenje ili nečije razumijevanje, kad od toga nemaš ništa, baš ništa - to ti neće pomoći da dobiješ dijete a ni da se osjećaš bolje! Nema toga što bih ja koja sam tako dugo čekala bebu, mogla reći osobi koja je milijun puta bila na umjetnoj bezuspješno, a da se ova osjeća bolje! Vjeruj mi! Sve dok nisam primila bebu u ruke, prazne priče koje sam slušala tipa ma bit će bolje, imat ćeš bebu i tako to, meni su značile kao i lanjski snijeg. I ja sam bila na ginekologiji 2 i meni je tamo bilo odlično. A bila sam već sto puta tamo!
I zbog svega ovog što sam prošla ne pada mi na pamet imati još jedno dijete. A pišem ovdje da ne bi ljudi mislili da je Duh rodilište loše rodilište, jer to jednostavno nije istina. Kada bi išla raditi statistiku onih koji su zadovoljni "uslugom" i koji nisu, iznenadila bi se. Čak i u hotelu s 5 zvjezdica ima nezadovoljnih gostiju i to je u ljudskoj prirodi. Ja uopće ne pokušavam dokazati kako tebi nije bilo loše, nego reći da je meni bilo super. To ti je čaša do pola puna ili do pola prazna. Osim toga, moje iskustvo s dojenjem je na primjer bilo grozno jer sam ja totalno prošvikala kad mi nisu na Duhu djetetu htjeli dati adaptirano mlijeko - ja sam od onih koje ne vjeruju u dojenje kao najbolje za dijete! I vidi čuda, na Duhu mi nisu dali pravo izbora nego su me tjerali dojiti. Ja sam im na primjer to uzela za zlo, a većina cura na forumu će reći da je to od njih super što toliko inzistiraju na dojenju. Vidiš kako su gledišta na crno i bijelo različita... 
A a pro pos mita i korupcije, to se kod nas neće riješiti još milijun godina, a ja ne mislim biti prva na crti u borbi s vjetrenjačama.

----------


## Felix

cb, zao mi je  :Kiss:  
ali voljela bih da mi ipak odgovoris na pitanje:



> care bear, kako onda objasnjavas svoju preporuku da organiziramo porod ranije?
> kako zena koja ceka spontane trudove moze unaprijed znati tko ce joj biti u smjeni i 'organizirati' taj buduci porod?


jer samo upoznavanje rodilista nema veze s _organiziranjem_ poroda ranije.

----------


## elin

> cb, zao mi je  
> ali voljela bih da mi ipak odgovoris na pitanje:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


mislim da i bez cb znaš na to odgovor. Kako netko može organizirati porod općenito, a ne zna kad će ga uhvatiti trudovi i koji će mu doktor biti u smjeni? Može jer ... (samo je jedan odgovor). A ako i čitaš postove od cb vidjeti ćeš da je rodila carskim rezom.

----------


## Felix

znam da je rodila carskim, ali preporuku je dala svima nama pa me zanima - mozda ima i neki drugi nacin osim znamo-kojega...

----------


## Care Bear

Mjesec dana prije poroda imala sam enormno visok tlak 190/160 koji je varirao - kad bi bila kod doktora (i po 3-4h) skočio je , a doma je bio super. Stoga mi je doktorica preporučila da odem na razgovor k doktoru koji me na kraju porodio, da vidimo što ćemo s tim tlakom. Doktor mi je preporučio da dođem u bolnicu kako bi moj tlak bio pod nadzorom (mjerili mi ga 6 puta dnevno) i kako bi se navikla na bolničke uvjete i sve što me čeka jer je smatrao da je tlak djelomično povišen i zbog efekta bijele kute. Cijelo vrijeme u tih tjedan dana koliko sam bila u bolnici prije poroda je beba bila pod nadzorom jer je moje variranje tlaka bebu prilično smetalo (njezine protoke ustvari). Kad beba više nije mogla izdržati te oscilacije, doktor mi je rekao da bi bilo dobro da me porodi jer da bebi više nije dobro kod mene, da se muči i ne raste. To je bilo u 37. tjednu. Doktor je preporučio inducirani porod uz obveznu epiduralnu kod visokog tlaka, ali sam ja rekla da bih ja bila sretnija i mirnija s carskim rezom, što je doktor prihvatio jer je visoki tlak ozbiljna indikacija za carski rez, osobito uz činjenicu da se ja patološki bojim prirodnog poroda. 
Ako i dalje smatrate da trebam objašnjavati.....
I da... napominjem, ja ne bježim od mita i korupcije, meni je to sasvim prihvatljivo, ali nije mi trebalo  :D  :D

----------


## icyoh

Samo da se ubacim u raspravu - ja sam svoj porod na SD isto dogovorila - morala sam na indukciju radi nekih komplikacija. Odbila sam nuđeni carski i tražila da probam "normalno". S anesteziologom sam isto dogovorila da bude prisutan ako ću htjeti epi (htjela sam).
Ali ja sam sa svojim dr u privatno dobrim odnosima, nisam sigurna da bi bili tako fleksibilni da sam došla bez "veze".
I porod mi je prošao savršeno.

Za pedijatre se nisam unaprijed raspitala i dogovarala jer sam napravila grešku - mislila sam da je porod jedino gdje nešto može poći naopako.
I sada (napisala sam to) imam neurorizično dijete sa sto drugih komplikacija. I prva mogu reći da bih stoput radije platila i tražila vezu u nadi da ću izbjeći to što se desilo nego gledala sina kako pati i vukla ga po bolnicama od 11. dana života.

Osobno ne podržavam nikakve kuvertice, ali nakon svega što se desilo bi bome svakom na odjelu platila da time osiguram i najmanju mogućnost da mi sa bebicom sve bude OK.

----------


## Felix

CB, ti si imala indikaciju za carski, napravljen je carski, sve super.

ali pitala sam te sto preporucujes nama ostalima, koje radjamo vaginalno?

kako da _organiziramo porod_ prije nego sto on pocne, ako cekamo spontane trudove i ne znamo tko ce biti dezuran?

----------


## sonjaer

Ja sam išla na onih zadnjih 5-6 pregleda kod dr. Kernera i on mi je dao svoj broj mobitela da ga zovem ako hoću da on bude na porodu. Dakle bez kuverte. Ja to nisam iskoristila, ali mogla sam da sam htjela. On više ne radi u ambulanti, ali vjerujem da se i s drugima to može dogovoriti, naročito one trudnice koje je jako strah ili koje imaju nekih problema u trudnoći.
Inače, nešto off topic malo-danas sam pokušala kupiti bivacin sprej u ambulanti jer mi je prošli put pomogao kod šavova, ali su mi rekli da se ne proizvodi više i da nema ništa slično!! Ima li itko kakvu ideju što umjesto toga?

----------


## icyoh

probaj bivacin prašak, meni je bio puno bolji

----------


## tajchi73

ja sam za drugi porod bila u mogućnosti birati doktora koji bi me *morao* porodit  i to je bio prijedlog samog šefa( zbog greške pri prvom  i zbog jednog propusta pri vođenju druge trudnoće, a zbog prijetnje s komorom   :Grin:   ). Iskreno to mi je bio idiotizam i odbila sam, jer zamislite da sam tražila da me porodi  ( što mi je bila velika želja ) dr. Dukić koji je silom prilika završio na bolovanju zbog teške bolesti ( što bi njega micali s bolovanja  :?  ) ili da sam zaželila bilo kojeg drugog doktora koji je možda baš izašao s dežurstva ili otišao negdje s obitelji, koji je možda žurio doma svom djetetu itd. a počela sam rađat na Štefanje i rodila 27 . rano ujutro, što bi se dotični doktor sa smješkom i voljom uputio nazad da mene porodi-moš mislit, on bi vjerojatno došao jer bi morao, ali bi se koplje slomilo na nekoj drugoj rodilji. Ja nisam za takve stvari, ja sam da svaki doktor MORA prema zakletvi koju je dao, svoj posao odraditi kako treba.  Sonjaer budi uvjerena da si ga kojim slučajem zvala da bi i platila i to 100 %- što misliš da oni svoje brojeve djele da uz takvu satnicu mogu još i besplatno dolazit u bolnicu.I da, ja nisam protiv veza pa niti protiv plaćanja, naravno tko može, ali nisam niti da to bude pod normalno i da se o tome ovako razglaba, jer što sa onima koji nemaju vezu a život im visi o koncu ( a tamo netko jer mu se ne čeka i jer ima druge planove dođe na red prije ili zato jer ga je možda strah bijele kute pa treba poseban tretman  :? ).  

Jednom prilikom ( baš sam bila prikopčana na ctg ) čitala sam priču u kojoj Maja Vučić govori kako je rodila na SD bez veze i kako su svi bili ljubazni i nisu je rezali, nego ju je babica masirala, mazala s nečim i širila i porod joj je bio super. :shock: , to sigurno nije bilo tako jer je poznata   :Rolling Eyes:  .  Uglavnom, da ne pišem što sam ja molila, koje sam imala želje, što sam sve donjela od dokumentacije itd. da ne opisujem kako je to sve palo u vodu i zašto, navest ću ono što smatram krajnjim neprofesionalizmom. Kod drugog poroda sam zbog  jedne kompl. završila nešto prije u rađaoni i iskreno s obzirom da ponovno nisu zvali muža   :Mad:  ,  htjela sam primit sestru za ruku ( ne kod izgona, a ne,ne,ne  :Nope:  ) nego između trudova i to dosta prije poroda da osjetim ljudsko biće uz sebe, e pa dotična je svaki put makla moju ruku ( nakon par pokušaja shvatila sam poruku).

----------


## elin

> I da, ja nisam protiv veza pa niti protiv plaćanja, naravno tko može, ali nisam niti da to bude pod normalno i da se o tome ovako razglaba, jer što sa onima koji nemaju vezu a život im visi o koncu ( a tamo netko jer mu se ne čeka i jer ima druge planove dođe na red prije ili zato jer ga je možda strah bijele kute pa treba poseban tretman  :? ).


ja jesam, jer ako ja platim onda to moraju raditi i druge jer u protivnom će ih "srediti", a to mi je onda  :/ jer se stvara začarani krug. 




> Jednom prilikom ( baš sam bila prikopčana na ctg ) čitala sam priču u kojoj Maja Vučić govori kako je rodila na SD bez veze i kako su svi bili ljubazni i nisu je rezali, nego ju je babica masirala, mazala s nečim i širila i porod joj je bio super.  , to sigurno nije bilo tako jer je poznata  .


evo to me nervira. Da li ti 100% znaš da je Maja Vučić tako prošla jer je poznata osoba ili je slučajno dobila dobru smjenu. Ja, recimo, pretpostavljam da je žena dobila dobru smjenu. Tak je npr. prošla i Apricot sa foruma, a nije poznata osoba, a ima još par cura sa foruma kod kojih sam čitala slične priče.

[/quote]htjela sam primit sestru za ruku ( ne kod izgona, a ne,ne,ne  ) nego između trudova i to dosta prije poroda da osjetim ljudsko biće uz sebe, e pa dotična je svaki put makla moju ruku ( nakon par pokušaja shvatila sam poruku).


> možda si je jako stiskala, tak da si ženi kosti lomila   8) Ne, šalim se, znam da nisi - neki ljudi su fakat đubrad, neka te to posebno ne uzbuđuje. To je njihov nedostatak odgoja i ostalog, ne tvoj.

----------


## sonjaer

A koga bi sad preporučili od doktora. Naime, trebat ću se skoro naručit za pregled, a sva su mi imena relativno nepoznata. Ima li tko neke komplimente za neke doktore?

----------


## tajchi73

_








 elin prvotno napisa
					
				





 tajchi73 prvotno napisa
					
				
 I da, ja nisam protiv veza pa niti protiv plaćanja, naravno tko može, ali nisam niti da to bude pod normalno i da se o tome ovako razglaba, jer što sa onima koji nemaju vezu a život im visi o koncu ( a tamo netko jer mu se ne čeka i jer ima druge planove dođe na red prije ili zato jer ga je možda strah bijele kute pa treba poseban tretman  :? ).  


ja jesam, jer ako ja platim onda to moraju raditi i druge jer u protivnom će ih "srediti", a to mi je onda  :/ jer se stvara začarani krug. 




			
				Jednom prilikom ( baš sam bila prikopčana na ctg ) čitala sam priču u kojoj Maja Vučić govori kako je rodila na SD bez veze i kako su svi bili ljubazni i nisu je rezali, nego ju je babica masirala, mazala s nečim i širila i porod joj je bio super.  , to sigurno nije bilo tako jer je poznata  .
			
		

evo to me nervira. Da li ti 100% znaš da je Maja Vučić tako prošla jer je poznata osoba ili je slučajno dobila dobru smjenu Ja, recimo, pretpostavljam da je žena dobila dobru smjenu. Tak je npr. prošla i Apricot sa foruma, a nije poznata osoba, a ima još par cura sa foruma kod kojih sam čitala slične priče.


htjela sam primit sestru za ruku ( ne kod izgona, a ne,ne,ne  ) nego između trudova i to dosta prije poroda da osjetim ljudsko biće uz sebe, e pa dotična je svaki put makla moju ruku ( nakon par pokušaja shvatila sam poruku).



			
				možda si je jako stiskala, tak da si ženi kosti lomila   8) Ne, šalim se, znam da nisi - neki ljudi su fakat đubrad, neka te to posebno ne uzbuđuje. To je njihov nedostatak odgoja i ostalog, ne tvoj.
			
		




[/quote]_


1.ma nisam ni ja za plačanje ali bi u nekim situacijama platila, ja sam ti više za veze al kad ima smisla   :Grin:   ( mada po mojim postovima možeš vidjet da krivo procjenjujem kad ima smisla a kad ne za vezu- ma šalim se, ja i dalje vjerujem da kod poroda ne treba veza, drugo su djeca)

2. možda je imala sreću i dobila dobru smjenu, ali s obzirom da sam ja gore rodila dvoje i znam ih još ohoho i nijedna nije imala sreće nabasat na smjenu koja ne rezucka ,nekak sam sklona vjerovat da je to ipak zato kaj je bila poznata   :Grin: , il je možda rađala malu bebu, al čemu onda ručno širenje  :? . Mene su ti ovak pitali i valjda na temelju toga odlučili ne širit nego rezat ( mada ja mislim da im je draže bilo klafrat   :Mad:  )
dr.:kolka je procjena težine?
ja:4600 
on: oho
bušenje vodenjaka, rezanje,beba teška 3900

ok, ja sam i s rezanjem popucala ( više iznutra ),pa je kod mene to bilo valjda nužno  :/ 
drugi porod  ( procjena slična ko i prvi put ):
babica ne pita nego po iskustvu sama zaključuje da je trbuh ogroman i da bu beba ogromna i nek ne očekujem lagan porod ( ipak rađam drugi put  pa kaj mi ne bi to rekla, još malo straha ne škodi   :Laughing:  )
bušenje vodenjaka,rezanje, beba 3910
nikom nije palo na pamet da je trbuh možda velik jer sam dobila 30 kg   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## tajchi73

inače, baš me zanima jeste kaj odnjele u rađaonu kad ste rodile. Ja sam npr. sina došla rodit sa hrpom kolača i pića ( jer sam dan prije na hitnoj čula kak komentiraju da ta i ta nije niš donjela  :shock: ) i još je muž ( kojeg su zaboravili pozvat unutra- mada su tvrdili da ga nisu pozvali zbog komplikacija, moš mislit, osim ak nisu vidoviti   :Mad:   ) donio klope i svakom finu butelju vina i kožni novčanik za doktora i babicu -baš me zanima ko je dobio te novčanike o s obzirom da ih je na zadnje bila cijela četa     :Laughing:    ). 
Drugi put sam bila pametnija   :Grin:  pa sam došla s manjom količinom hrane i pića ( htjela sam doć praznih ruku al mi bilo glupo kad je bilo Štefanje   :Rolling Eyes:  ),  muž ( opet ga nisu pozvali, ovog puta su rekli da ga nisu stigli   :Mad:   )je donio manji broj butelja i klope ( vjerojatno su i butelje bile jeftinije   :Laughing:   ), jedino kaj je opet donio kožne novčanike za doktora i babicu ( puni smo ideja   :Laughing:  ) i baš mi je bilo neugodno jer me na zadnje porodila doktorica  :shock: ( ne znam zakaj sam mislila da porađaju sam doktori )   :Laughing:  .

----------


## tajchi73

> A koga bi sad preporučili od doktora. Naime, trebat ću se skoro naručit za pregled, a sva su mi imena relativno nepoznata. Ima li tko neke komplimente za neke doktore?


frendica mi kaže da se dr. Dukić vratio, mene osobno nije ni jednom porodio ali me zato nekoliko puta pregledao i za njega imam samo riječi pohvale, isto mislim i o dr. Zudenigu ( malo priča- čitaj ništa ) ali je onak nekak ( ne izmotava se, ak nekaj ne štima on kaže ), ima još par koji su stvarno super al ne znam kak se zovu. Ja bih na pregledima pokušala izbjeć šefa ginekologije ( ak je i dalje onaj stari ) i svakako dr. Prku ak je u međuvremenu specijalizirao i preuzeo ambulantu ( njega bih u svakom slučaju izbjegla ).

----------


## Mrvna

> inače, baš me zanima jeste kaj odnjele u rađaonu kad ste rodile. Ja sam npr. sina došla rodit sa hrpom kolača i pića ( jer sam dan prije na hitnoj čula kak komentiraju da ta i ta nije niš donjela  :shock: ) i još je muž ( kojeg su zaboravili pozvat unutra- mada su tvrdili da ga nisu pozvali zbog komplikacija, moš mislit, osim ak nisu vidoviti    ) donio klope i svakom finu butelju vina i kožni novčanik za doktora i babicu -baš me zanima ko je dobio te novčanike o s obzirom da ih je na zadnje bila cijela četa       ). 
> Drugi put sam bila pametnija   pa sam došla s manjom količinom hrane i pića ( htjela sam doć praznih ruku al mi bilo glupo kad je bilo Štefanje   ),  muž ( opet ga nisu pozvali, ovog puta su rekli da ga nisu stigli    )je donio manji broj butelja i klope ( vjerojatno su i butelje bile jeftinije    ), jedino kaj je opet donio kožne novčanike za doktora i babicu ( puni smo ideja   ) i baš mi je bilo neugodno jer me na zadnje porodila doktorica  :shock: ( ne znam zakaj sam mislila da porađaju sam doktori )   .


Nisi valjda? Dajte žene, shvaćam da vam (nam) u tim trenucima nije lako i da bismo napravile svašta da sve to prođe što bolje za nas i za bebu ali nošenje hrane i butelja????  :shock:  Upravo zbog takvih slučajeva ima komentara kako _ta i ta nije niš donjela_. 
Ma nije mi nakraj pameti, pa šta je ovo, selo s početka 20.stoljeća gdje te doktor neće izliječiti ako ne dođeš sa puricom pod rukom?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tajchi73

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> inače, baš me zanima jeste kaj odnjele u rađaonu kad ste rodile. Ja sam npr. sina došla rodit sa hrpom kolača i pića ( jer sam dan prije na hitnoj čula kak komentiraju da ta i ta nije niš donjela  :shock: ) i još je muž ( kojeg su zaboravili pozvat unutra- mada su tvrdili da ga nisu pozvali zbog komplikacija, moš mislit, osim ak nisu vidoviti    ) donio klope i svakom finu butelju vina i kožni novčanik za doktora i babicu -baš me zanima ko je dobio te novčanike o s obzirom da ih je na zadnje bila cijela četa       ). 
> Drugi put sam bila pametnija   pa sam došla s manjom količinom hrane i pića ( htjela sam doć praznih ruku al mi bilo glupo kad je bilo Štefanje   ),  muž ( opet ga nisu pozvali, ovog puta su rekli da ga nisu stigli    )je donio manji broj butelja i klope ( vjerojatno su i butelje bile jeftinije    ), jedino kaj je opet donio kožne novčanike za doktora i babicu ( puni smo ideja   ) i baš mi je bilo neugodno jer me na zadnje porodila doktorica  :shock: ( ne znam zakaj sam mislila da porađaju sam doktori )   .
> 
> 
> Nisi valjda? Dajte žene, shvaćam da vam (nam) u tim trenucima nije lako i da bismo napravile svašta da sve to prođe što bolje za nas i za bebu ali nošenje hrane i butelja????  :shock:  Upravo zbog takvih slučajeva ima komentara kako _ta i ta nije niš donjela_. 
> Ma nije mi nakraj pameti, pa šta je ovo, selo s početka 20.stoljeća gdje te doktor neće izliječiti ako ne dođeš sa *puricom pod rukom*?



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  , e j... ga, meni je isto bilo  :shock:  al što ću, kontam svi tak pa valjda trebam i ja.

----------


## Care Bear

Draga Tajchi, za neinformirane, strah od poroda je medicinski priznata indikacija za carski, kao i efekt bijele kute, dakle ne nečija insinuacija, slabost karaktera ili slično.

Draga Icyioh, i ja se nisam raspitala oko pedijatara niti izvidjela situaciju isto misleći, da kad prođe porod, to je to, no međutim tu me dočekalo neugodno iznenađenje. Jedina normalna dokica je otišla kod Podobnika, a ostalo sve luđaci koje nerviraju bilo kakva pitanja. Na moja pitanja, jedna mi je dokica čak rekla: Šta se brinete, udat ćete ju!  :Embarassed:  Zamislite!

No stojim i dalje kod toga da je SD rodilište super!

Felix, jeli ti trebaš roditi pa trebaš savjete ili bi ti nešto općenito da ti napišem kako organizirati spontani porod, kako bi moju mudrost mogla dalje širiti? Inače mi je event management posao, pa organizaciju događanja naplaćujem  :D

----------


## Felix

ne treba mi osobno, nego bih voljela dobiti pojasnjenje tvog posta! lakonski si rekla da eto, treba organizirati porod unaprije pa ce sve biti dobro, pa me zanima sto si htjela time reci, jer zaista nisam razumjela?  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> kako organizirati spontani porod


Spontano i organizirano su suprotni pojmovi, to te Felix pita.

----------


## icyoh

mislim da je CB ciljala da unaprijed s dr dogovoriš kako želiš da porod ide. Npr. ja sam sa svojim dogovorila da ću ga zvati kad me uhvate trudovi pa ćemo se naći u bolnici. Istu stvar sam dogovorila i s anesteziologom. (al nakraju sam morala na inducirani)

----------


## tajchi73

_








 icyoh prvotno napisa
					
				
mislim da je CB ciljala da unaprijed s dr dogovoriš kako želiš da porod ide. Npr. ja sam sa svojim dogovorila da ću ga zvati kad me uhvate trudovi pa ćemo se naći u bolnici. Istu stvar sam dogovorila i s anesteziologom. (al nakraju sam morala na inducirani)





_



jel to vrijedilo i za 5 ujutro ili 1 u noć i jel bilo svejedno jel praznik ili je možda na godišnjem, jel bilo zabadav :? ?  Da se ne ponavljam moš ti svašta dogovorit al je upitno što će se od toga ispoštivat-osim u slučaju plaćanja ili više sile npr. poznavanja šefa, ministra ili neke takve njuške. Naravno da postoje sretnice kojima se takvo nešto obistinilo bez plaćanja ali večina je ipak izvisila.

CB- ja ti imam strah od injekcije, opravdan i dokazan, al vjeruj da svima puca ona stvar ( al bilo bi interesantno vidjet kak bi meni kad bi poštivali moje strahove dali infuziju ili krv- možda bi mogla popit   :Grin:  ili bi me uspavali  :/ ), to mi je za naš sistem nekak SF, pa kod mene čak nisu uzeli u obzir što sam alergična na penicilin. Iskreno, i mene je bilo strah poroda i ja sam u jednom trenutku izrazila želju za carskim al realno gledano ak moraš i možeš vaginalno rodit baš me zanima kojoj bi pošlo za rukom od straha odbit rodit- u takve stvari mogu vjerovat samo žene koje nisu iskusile čari trudova i to onih krajnjih ( tak da za ispunjenje takve želje moraš il imat vezu ili novce ili zdravstvenih problema ili kao u tvom slučaju rizičnu trudnoću zbog gubitka pet beba )

----------


## ..donata..

Ja ću uskoro na prvi pregled na sv. duh, gdje ću roditi. U 19-tom sam tjednu. Naručena sam kod dr. Habeka. Sad me zanima ovako: Da li to znači da će mi on voditi trudnoću ili ko me dopadne?

----------


## elin

> Ja ću uskoro na prvi pregled na sv. duh, gdje ću roditi. U 19-tom sam tjednu. Naručena sam kod dr. Habeka. Sad me zanima ovako: Da li to znači da će mi on voditi trudnoću ili ko me dopadne?


moje iskustvo: tko te dopadne, osim u slučaju dogovora - vidi poviše, ja nisam jer nisam htjela jer ne volim takve stvari, a trudnoća je bila uredna pa nije bilo mjesta panici.

Iskreno, ja razumijem CB. Da sam ja toliko dugo htjela bebu, i išla na stalne umjetne oplodnje (koje su ne samo skupe nego i bolne) prošla kroz, ako se dobro sjećam što sam pročitala, dva spontana (što je psihički za majku strašno) i ja bi se osigurala da će mi se dijete roditi živo i zdravo (odnosno, išla bi na CR). U principu, da sam onda znala ono što znam sada, išla bi na CR.

----------


## tajchi73

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ..donata.. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja ću uskoro na prvi pregled na sv. duh, gdje ću roditi. U 19-tom sam tjednu. Naručena sam kod dr. Habeka. Sad me zanima ovako: Da li to znači da će mi on voditi trudnoću ili ko me dopadne?
> ...



na ambulanti ti piše koje dane ambulantu vodi dr. Habek pa ćeš biti u mogućnosti dolaziti te dane. Npr. ako vodi utorkom gledaj da kada ti kaže da dođeš za npr. mjesec dana da to bude utorak. Također, ako ti se svidi i baš želiš kod njega voditi trudnoću uvijek si u mogućnosti dan prije ili taj dan nazvat ambulantu i provjerit da li je on tamo. Za porod ne znam ali navodno kak  cure pišu možeš i to dogovorit.

----------


## icyoh

Konkretno moj slučaj - nisam ništa plaćala, dogovorila sam si sve i znam da bi mi došao i da je bila u ponoć. S druge strane, znam svog dr otprije, ne mogu tvrditi da svi imaju takav tretman.

----------


## Girica

Fanika, žao mi je kroz šta si sve prošla.
A od kojih bolesti si oboljela? Mislim da nisam vidjela u tvojim postovima.  :Embarassed:  

Ja sam isto rodila na Sv. Duhu i sve je uglavnom bilo ok, imam samo riječi hvale! Ali ima i munjenih sestara na odjelu babinjača (kao i svugdje) no nisam im se dala, pa je na kraju sve ispalo po mom. :Mad:   Ne dajte se, cure! Kad im ponovite 10 puta, poslušat će vas ako ne zbog vas a ono da vas se riješe.

 :Love:

----------


## Care Bear

I meni je moj doktor dao broj moba i na moje konkretno i striktno pitanje postavljeno čak dva puta:  A što ako me uhvate trudovi u 3 u noći, Vi biste unatoč tome došli?, oba puta je rekao da bi i da mi je zato dao broj mobitela a ne da si ćakulamo kad nam je dosadno! Dakle, mislim da postoje normalni i razumni doktori koji razumiju npr. moj strah da nakon pet trudnoća konačno postanem mama. Čak mi je rekao: Kad ste nakon pet pokušaja, dogurali do kraja trudnoće, ja se moram potruditi da se ne bi niti na porodu ni slučajno nešto iskompliciralo!
I kad je na kraju izvadio moju curku iz trbuha, s jednom posebnom toplinom u glasu je rekao: Evo ga, jedna mala curica   :Heart:  
Kako bih ja mogla onda reći da je rodilište SD grozno?

A Tajchi, glede bojazni prema igli, uspavati te mogu nekakvim plinom koji se udahne, pa ti onda nakon toga dati anesteziju. Tako da ju ne moraš popiti  :D 

Felix, event management ne ide besplatno, ali eto kolegica icyoh se izletila pa ti rekla vezano na organizaciju spontanog poroda   :D  Ne bi vjerovala što je sve prezentirano pod spontano ustvari organizirano  :Smile:

----------


## icyoh

CB sori, sabotirala sam te   :Razz:

----------


## tajchi73

CB- drago mi je da je napokon sve ispalo dobro i da si rodila zdravu curicu, ali isto tako mi već ide na živce što je Fanika, a s njom i ja samo htjela skrenut pažnju da na SD bez veze, bez komlikacija u trudnoći ili nekih drugih stvari, da sad ne nabrajam sve,ne cvatu ruže. Ok, sad ti napiši da ni drugdje ne cvatu ruže pa tak možemo u nedogled. To što pišeš da inf. ne daješ besplatno ti je kao da sad na nekoj stranici o zdravlju tebi netko napiše da ne daje inf. o tijeku bolesti ili njenom liječenju bez plaćanja. I inače icyoh je napisala da dr. zna od prije, pa ako nije rođena pod sretnom zvijezdom ili nije imala komplikacije ja bih se usudila reć da je to zbog poznanstva. Inače naziv teme je horor na SD i tiče se lošeg iskustva jedne žene i njezine bebe, ja uzmimo nisam imala potrebe prije tri god. pisat i upozoravat druge na propuste osoblja jer nekak mi je to normalno ( mislim na ponašanje i propuste )  a danas mi je i drago da nisam ništa pisala jer bi me u tom trenu itekako povrijedilo da na moje loše iskustvo netko uzvraća sa: meni je bilo dobro jer sam se organizirala ili sam organizirala cijeli odjel. Kad shvatiš da žene koje nisu imale problema u trudnoći i nisu prošle što si ti prošla ne očekuju takav tretman niti takve probleme na porodu onda ćeš možda uspijet shvatit zašto smatram da tebi s tvojim iskustvom tu nije mjesto. Bez ljutnje   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

tajchi ima pravo, naslov teme je horror na SD, ali poanta je da na SD nije horror. Možda postoje propusti u organizaciji, možda su neki ljudi neljubazni, ali da je horror-to jednostavno nije istina.
Meni je super kaj se uvijek spominje kako je netko imao urednu trudnoću, pa je sve krenulo po zlu pri porodu, i za to je krivo osoblje bolnice, jer porod se, navodno, ne može komplicirati sam od sebe-sve je to priroda tak super uredila da je to jednostavno nemoguće. Trudnoća je jedno razdoblje, porod drugo, a postporođajno razdoblje treće. Ja sam imala fenomenalnu trudnoću, nikad se bolje nisam osjećala nego u trudnoći, koma porod u kojem je došlo do potpune devastacije mišića međice zbog toga što se dijete nalijegalo na mišiće i skršilo ih, a postporođajno razdoblje najgore od svega. Još uvijek se nisam oporavila od poroda - imam stalne infekcije, a mislim da niti neću, ali pri svemu moram biti fer i reći da mi za to nije krivo osoblje SD, nego eto, tako se dogodilo - isto se događa u 30% svih vaginalnih poroda i to je tako. A i malo sam bila na net forumima američkim, te tamo sa porođajnim horror pričama ne zaostaju za nama (od prolapsa do zaostatka posteljice).

----------


## elin

> Čak mi je rekao: Kad ste nakon pet pokušaja, dogurali do kraja trudnoće, ja se moram potruditi da se ne bi niti na porodu ni slučajno nešto iskompliciralo!
> I kad je na kraju izvadio moju curku iz trbuha, s jednom posebnom toplinom u glasu je rekao: Evo ga, jedna mala curica   
> Kako bih ja mogla onda reći da je rodilište SD grozno?


  :Heart:   :Love:  

i da, kad sam ja došla na SD nakon poroda sa dijagnozom postporođajna groznica, pa me dr. Blagaić prepoznao (mislim, znate li vi koliko je on žena porodio u 7 dana od mene) i pitao me što je i ja mu velim da je dr. Kerner rekao da misli da je mastitis, pa mi je posalo sestru da me izmasira i razbije mi otekline (iako nisam poznata osoba), pa smo se 2 dana nakon toga sreli na hodniku i pita me kako sam, pa me sestra Olivera uveseljavala i stavljala mi kupus na dojke, pa mi dr. Turudić veli što je tužna vrbo itd. I sad bi ja trebala pljuvati po tim ljudima, koji by the way, nisu krivi za ono kaj se dogodilo jer su sve napravili lege artis.

----------


## Felix

> tajchi ima pravo, naslov teme je horror na SD, ali poanta je da na SD nije horror. Možda postoje propusti u organizaciji, možda su neki ljudi neljubazni, ali da je horror-to jednostavno nije istina.
> Meni je super kaj se uvijek spominje kako je netko imao urednu trudnoću, pa je sve krenulo po zlu pri porodu, i za to je krivo osoblje bolnice, jer porod se, navodno, ne može komplicirati sam od sebe-sve je to priroda tak super uredila da je to jednostavno nemoguće. Trudnoća je jedno razdoblje, porod drugo, a postporođajno razdoblje treće. Ja sam imala fenomenalnu trudnoću, nikad se bolje nisam osjećala nego u trudnoći, koma porod u kojem je došlo do potpune devastacije mišića međice zbog toga što se dijete nalijegalo na mišiće i skršilo ih, a postporođajno razdoblje najgore od svega. Još uvijek se nisam oporavila od poroda - imam stalne infekcije, a mislim da niti neću, ali pri svemu moram biti fer i reći da mi za to nije krivo osoblje SD, nego eto, tako se dogodilo - isto se događa u 30% svih vaginalnih poroda i to je tako. A i malo sam bila na net forumima američkim, te tamo sa porođajnim horror pričama ne zaostaju za nama (od prolapsa do zaostatka posteljice).


slazem se s jednim dijelom posta. porod je neizvjestan proces, nikad ne znas sto ce se dogoditi. s druge strane, cinjenica jest da ovakvim, aktivnim vodjenjem poroda koji je kod nas default, cesto nastaju problemi do kojih uopce nije moralo doci. da li bi ti imala problem s misicima da nisi radjala u fizioloski najgorem, lezecem polozaju? da si bila okomito, da nisu pozurivali porod? nikad necemo znati, ali statistike kazu da bi ti sansa bila manja...
glede amerike, situacija u njihovim rodilistima je katastrofalna. 30% zena radja carskim, ostale bez iznimke dobivaju drip, epiduralnu itd. minimalan postotak se moze pohvaliti prirodnim porodom. mortalitet im je los; to sigurno nije medicina s kojom bi se voljeli usporedjivati.

----------


## Felix

ne kazem da po ikome treba pljuvati, naprotiv. sve se moze reci lijepo, pohvaliti dobro, komentirati lose. nikakvo pljuvanje!

----------


## icyoh

Meni je vrlo glupo (i nepravedno) generalizirati cijelu bolnicu na osnovu jednog doktora ili odjela, no prva ću komentirati da je SD katastrofa. Ne zato da pokušam nekoga odvratiti od te bolnice niti da ikome nametnem svoje mišljenje. No, s obzirom na činjenicu da je moje dijete provelo 2mj po bolnicama radi nesposobnosti i nezainteresiranosti tamošnjih pedijatara, mislim da imam pravo tako nešto izjaviti.
Ne tvrdim da se to drugdje nije moglo desiti, ali nama se to desilo baš na SD.

Isto tako, poštujem tuđa mišljenja ako netko tvrdi da je tamo imao fenomenalno iskustvo. Moguće da su uvijek divni i krasni pa da su baš na nama "sfulali".

----------


## icyoh

I još samo nešto - vidim da svi komentirate rodilište isključivo po uvjetima s poroda. A to nije najbitnije - bitnije je kako Vam se (tokom poroda i kasnije) brinu za bebu.

Ja sam imala fenomenalan porod, a što mi to sada znači?? Stoput bih radije da su me porađali 20 sati, mučili, skakali po glavi, trbuhu, zeznuli epiziotomiju i na sve druge načine ugrozili moje zdravlje samo da je s bebicom sve OK i da se kasnije dobro brinu za njega.

Jer kada sjedite u Klaičevoj kraj svoje bebice od 15dana i gledate kako prima infuziju kroz venu na glavici jer su mu sve druge popucale prisjedne Vam i divan porod i rodilište koje je "prijatelj djece"

----------


## elin

felix, točno, malo sam se loše izrazila, ali mislim da je poanta posta o.k. Nije da ih ja nekaj posebno hvalim i shvaćam da je bilo cura koje nisu bile zadovoljne, ali ne mogu reći da mi je bio horror.

vezano za ovo




> da li bi ti imala problem s misicima da nisi radjala u fizioloski najgorem, lezecem polozaju? da si bila okomito, da nisu pozurivali porod? nikad necemo znati, ali statistike kazu da bi ti sansa bila manja...


točno, nikada neću znati, ali logički gledano, ako mi je dijete svojim pritiskom devastiralo mišiće međice u ležećem položaju, što bi tek napravilo da sam stajala i da ga je vukla sila teže. 
Inače, moj porod nisu požurivali, čak su se i iznenadili kad su skužili da ja rađam, a dr. Blagaić rekao da neću do jutra. Nisu mi dali drip.

Dobro, onda ajmo se maknuti sa amerikanki, ajmo na njemice. Od MM bratić živi u Njemačkoj i oženio se njemicom i ona mi je rekla da se od poroda oporavljala 1 godinu (točno se sjećam, bila sam još trudna i kad mi je to rekla ja  :shock: i mislila sam da pretjeruje, ali žena nije pretjerivala). By the way, i nju su rezali, ona je još i dobila epiduralnu i drip. I još strina od MM (znači sveki od te žene) radi u bolnici, tak da je cura dobila najbolju njegu koju je mogla, sigurno.
Ja mislim, odnosno pretpostavljam, da postoje porodi koji se kompliciraju bez obzira na urednu trudnoću i sad se zna dogoditi da bude frka kao sa tajchi i stvarno mi bude teško to reći jer je žena prošla kroz stravičnu traumu, ali živa je i beba je živa, što znači da je to osoblje obavilo svoj posao (jedino ako sam kod tajchi nekaj krivo shvatila, da je zbog nečega što su oni napravili došlo do komplikacija). Mislim, tajchi sorry, nemoj se ljutiti.

----------


## elin

> Jer kada sjedite u Klaičevoj kraj svoje bebice od 15dana i gledate kako prima infuziju kroz venu na glavici jer su mu sve druge popucale prisjedne Vam i divan porod i rodilište koje je "prijatelj djece"


  :Crying or Very sad:  i ovo je jedna točna tvrdnja u cijeloj temi koju mogu bez rezerve potpisati. I ja sam isto prošla, samo je moja bila stara 21 dan i nije se radilo o Klaićevoj nego o Šalati. I to isto, ne znam koliko je krivo osoblje SD što je moje dijete 21 dan nakon što je došlo iz bolnice dobilo UI. A i ja kad sam došla u gin I sam osim te postprođajne groznice imala UI. Možda su ipak uvjeti. Govori se o nekakvim superinfekcijama po bolnicama. Ma ne znam niti sama.

----------


## Apathetic

> I još samo nešto - vidim da svi komentirate rodilište isključivo po uvjetima s poroda. A to nije najbitnije - bitnije je kako Vam se (tokom poroda i kasnije) brinu za bebu.
> 
> Ja sam imala fenomenalan porod, a što mi to sada znači?? Stoput bih radije da su me porađali 20 sati, mučili, skakali po glavi, trbuhu, zeznuli epiziotomiju i na sve druge načine ugrozili moje zdravlje samo da je s bebicom sve OK i da se kasnije dobro brinu za njega.
> 
> Jer kada sjedite u Klaičevoj kraj svoje bebice od 15dana i gledate kako prima infuziju kroz venu na glavici jer su mu sve druge popucale prisjedne Vam i divan porod i rodilište koje je "prijatelj djece"


  bok icyoh...možeš li nam samo reći šta je bilo s bebom....jer tema je horor na SD! koji je činjenično stanje i to najviše nakon poroda. babinjače, pedijatri i ostalo im je koma. Meni uopće nisu rekli zašto sam ostala dulje u bolnici i hitno zbog temperature dobivala lijekove, da ne spominjem tegljenje djeteta nakon CR itd. Zato me zanima šta je bilo s tvojom bebicom

----------


## Apathetic

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jer kada sjedite u Klaičevoj kraj svoje bebice od 15dana i gledate kako prima infuziju kroz venu na glavici jer su mu sve druge popucale prisjedne Vam i divan porod i rodilište koje je "prijatelj djece"
> 
> 
>   i ovo je jedna točna tvrdnja u cijeloj temi koju mogu bez rezerve potpisati. I ja sam isto prošla, samo je moja bila stara 21 dan i nije se radilo o Klaićevoj nego o Šalati. I to isto, ne znam koliko je krivo osoblje SD što je moje dijete 21 dan nakon što je došlo iz bolnice dobilo UI. A i ja kad sam došla u gin I sam osim te postprođajne groznice imala UI. Možda su ipak uvjeti. Govori se o nekakvim superinfekcijama po bolnicama. Ma ne znam niti sama.


 ja bih prije rekla da je tvoje dijete dobilo od tebe UI, ali to nitko nije kontrolirao. To i je poanta cijele priče...zašto liječiti ako su se neke stvari mogle spriječiti

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


ma da i ja bih tako rekla, jer ne volim slučajnosti, ali s druge strane kada sam pitala frendicu koja je doktorica, ona mi je rekla da nema šanse, osim ako se ja i beba nismo kupale u istoj kadi, što nismo. Pa ti sad znaj. Ne znam kako se to moglo spriječiti, kada sam izlazila iz bolnice sve je bilo o.k. sa mnom i malom, do totalnog kaosa je došlo poslije. Kako bi oni mogli znati da će beba tri tjedna po izlasku iz bolnice dobiti UI, nisu vidoviti. Ne znam Apathetic, možda je stvar i u samoj bolnici, mogućnost da pokupiš nekakvu beštiju ti je sigurno veća u bolničkoj sredini.

----------


## icyoh

Ja sam dobila jaku UI - zadržali su me 8dana radi temp 39,5.
Bebu nitko nije kontrolirao (iako sam ja napominjala pedijatrima da imam UI pa nek i njega pogledaju).
Isto tako je požutio - kad sam to komentirala rečeno mi je da ja ne mogu procjeniti žuticu odoka i da je to normalno (u Klaičevu je dan kasnije primljen sa bilirubinom 400).
Također je odbijao cicu, ali rečeno mi je da mlade mame stalno paničare i ja vjerovatno ne kužim kad on siše.

Uglavnom, u Klaičevoj smo (dan nakon otpusta sa SD gdje smo bili 8d) završili dehidrirani sa bilirubinom 350 i jakom UI koja se proširila na bubrege. Naknadno su nam dijagnosticirane manje promjene na mozgu (radi spomenutih infekcija) i sporiji neuromot. razvoj. 
(samo da napomenem - sad je srećom sve OK, "samo" je neurorizičan i češće obilazimo doktore)

----------


## ana0206

Felix je pitala u jednom postu kako organizirati porod neovisno o tome tko te ceka u dezurstvu?!
Iz svoja dva iskustva mogu reci da je to moguce! Radjala sam oba puta na SD-u i opet bi bez obzira sto se slazem da za rooming-in nemaju uvjete i dovoljno osoblja!
Prvi porod je morao biti induciran i dosla sam na preporuku dr. Kosa dezuran je bio dr. Blagajic i sve je napravljeno u najboljem redu (mita i korupcije nije bilo) - morala sam dobiti drip jer je takav bio slucaj, al su me pustili jedan dan u slucaju da dobijem prirodne trudove, nazalost to se nije dogodilo....tada sam imala svoju loptu koju sam donijela sasobom - zbog te cinjenice me vjerojatno ni nisu puno "gnjavili"
Drugi porod je bio potpuno prirodan dosla sam u bolnicu nakon sto sam odradila 3-4 sata trudova kod kuce i bila vec 6 prstiju otvorena....ekipa u radjaonici nije bila naj, naj al sam ja znala sto hocu te sam im to i rekla! Htjeli su da odmah idem u box i legnem na stol sto sam pristojno odbila i rekla da cu ja setati, zamolila sam da mi donesu loptu, rekli da ce mi dati nesto za smirenje na sto sam im odgovorila da nema potrebe - poslusali su me! Kad su vidjeli da sam porod "preuzela" u svoje ruke i znala sto zelim "pustili su me na miru", pojavila se glavna sestra (nazalost neznam joj ime) uputila me kako hopsati na lopti i pri tome mi stajala iza ledja i masariala me (taj trenutak necu u zivotu zaboraviti i neizmjerno joj hvala) kratko su me stavili na ctg. cca 5 minuta nakon tog sam inzistirala da idem ponovo na loptu - tako je i bilo! Kada mi je falio jedan cm da se otvorim do kraja, ta ista sestra me je posjela na krevet (skoro u turski sjed) i namjestila me je tako da sam se trebala sagnuti prema stopalima i tako sam odradila par zadnjih trudova! (fenomenalan polozaj) onda je rekla da je to to i da krecemo u porodjaj, ja sam joj napomenila da sam masirala medjicu te da ne zelim da me rezu, na sto je uslijedio kontrolirani prodjaj (doslovno me vodila kroz tiskanje i rekla kad da stanem a kad trebam tiskati) i u dva truda je dosao Lovro!
To iskstvo necu nikada zaboraviti i to je uistinu bio porodjaj za pozeljeti! Nije bilo dogovoren niti ista slicno bio je prirodan i u sigurnim rukama!
I kasnije u babinjacama nije bilo nekih problema, neke sestre su bile vise pristupacne, a neke manje - al to je za ocekivati!

Eto da popravim malo prosjek i podignem moral onima koje tek odlaze tamo! Ako se dobro pripremite, smatram da ste vec odradila "pola posla", bar je tako bilo u mom slucaju!

I danas sam sigurna da ukoliko se odlucimo na trece, sigurno cu roditi na SD!

----------


## Felix

super prica  :Heart:  
ali to nije organizirani porod  :Wink:  ti nisi unaprijed organizirala da bude tako, nego si se pouzdala u srecu i dobru ekipu, i tako je bilo. moglo je biti i drugacije, da su se zvijezde drugacije poslozile.
ne zelim reci da treba organizirati porod nego zelim naglasiti da jedno iskustvo ne znaci puno. ti si imala super iskustvo, netko drugi bas i nije. ovisno o mnogo stvari nad kojima nemamo kontrolu.

----------


## Apathetic

> Ja sam dobila jaku UI - zadržali su me 8dana radi temp 39,5.
> Bebu nitko nije kontrolirao (iako sam ja napominjala pedijatrima da imam UI pa nek i njega pogledaju).
> Isto tako je požutio - kad sam to komentirala rečeno mi je da ja ne mogu procjeniti žuticu odoka i da je to normalno (u Klaičevu je dan kasnije primljen sa bilirubinom 400).
> Također je odbijao cicu, ali rečeno mi je da mlade mame stalno paničare i ja vjerovatno ne kužim kad on siše.
> 
> Uglavnom, u Klaičevoj smo (dan nakon otpusta sa SD gdje smo bili 8d) završili dehidrirani sa bilirubinom 350 i jakom UI koja se proširila na bubrege. Naknadno su nam dijagnosticirane manje promjene na mozgu (radi spomenutih infekcija) i sporiji neuromot. razvoj. 
> (samo da napomenem - sad je srećom sve OK, "samo" je neurorizičan i češće obilazimo doktore)


e pa to je to....."sigurna bolnica"...tako su i mene forsali silom da dojim , a moja nije htjela nikako vući. Jednostavno je dijete stalno spavalo. I ona je imala žuticu. Oni su urlali da ju moram dojiti, a ja sam kasnije pročitala članak o dječjoj žutici...prvi znak je umor djeteta zbog povećanog bilirubina i djete je jednostavno "preumorno" za dojenje. Je sam šta bi ja vjerovatno trebala medicinarima objašnjavati indikacije i kontraindikacije. Tamo gore je "stočni sajam" isto kao i u drugim bolnicama.....pa "ko preživi" ...malo pregruba riječ..ali nisu se makli dalje od seoskih metoda. Isto kako sam i ja pročitala taj članak o visokom bilirubinu i umoru djeteta i nevoljkom dojenju, tako su ga mogli pročitati i oni kojima je to struka

----------


## tajchi73

*elin*- ma i mene su neki doktori prepoznali kad sam došla vodit drugu trudnoću i čestitali mi na tome. Ali ja ne vidim zašto bih lijepo i normalno ponašanje izdizala  :/ , pa zar da čuvara u banci pohvalim jer me na ulasku pozdravio  :? . 
*ana0206*- i ja sam imala želje i znala što hoću al sam eto nemarom mladog specijalizanta  bila prisiljena rodit po njihovom. Iz tog razloga ( hitnog poroda ) beba je ozljeđena.  Srećom veći dio toga je sad iza nas ali mi još 2-3 a možda i više godina nećemo znat da li je to ostavilo traga na npr. finoj motorici ili pomoglo razvitku hiperaktivnosti  ( naravno nije to  više ništa strašno ali ). Da ne spominjem naš početni strah i prognoze doktora, mi smo doslovno sina prvih 6 mj. vježbali non-stop i našim trudom on je danas djete koje nije trebalo ići na operaciju i koji je pretekao vršnjake i u puzanju i u hodanju. I da ne bi ispalo da ja krivim porod za to što se desilo, meni je 99% specijalista reklo da je do oštećenja došlo zbog brzog poroda, naravno pedijatri SD su rekli da je do toga došlo još u trudnoći, a zašto nisu vidli - ima i tu priča al bi dugo trajalo. Uostalom mene je dopao tim koji nije poštivao moju želju da muž bude unutra ( negdje gore sam već napisala i njihovo objašnjenje i moj komentar na to ) i nisu imali zashodno upamtit  da sam alergična na penicilin, pa bi baš bilo zgodno vidjet kak bi protekao porod da nije bilo komplikacije i da sam ja tražila loptu, reakcija bi vjerojatno bila   :Laughing:  . Inače, ja sam zahvalna specijalizantu koji me porađao ( ne onom nemarnom ) jer je bio dovoljno priseban da po meni ne prtlja sam nego da pozove doktora, kojem sam isto tako zahvalna jer se odmah odazvao. Zahvalna sam ja i babicama na prvom porodu, posebno nakon poroda, jer su me svi redom tetošili i mazili (zato me na drugom babica nije htjela ni primit za ruku ) , čak me doktor i dragao, ali to ne znači da sam zadovoljna početkom i tijekom poroda kada se nije očekivalo ništa tako komplicirano. Dapače, ja sam i osobno zahvalila tom doktoru čije se ime nažalost ne mogu sjetit ali opet naglašavam ne vidim zašto bi pisala o njima kad im je to posao. Niti jednom doktoru ili med. osoblju nije posao nekog ubit ili napravit trajnim invalidom ili iskoristit kao krpu za čišćenje vlastitih frustracija. Meni osobno je draže prvo saznat kog trebam pod svaku cijenu izbjeć. Naravno   :Grin:   volim ja, a i prakticiram kad su djeca u pitanju saznat tko je najbolji i pošto poto dopast k njemu  :Grin:  .

----------


## Fanika

Otvorila sam temu pod ovim nazivom, jer sam *JA* prošla HOROR na Sv. Duhu. 
*I JA* sam imala komplikacije u trudnoći i ležala na patologiji trudnoće i bojala sam se hoće li sve biti u redu i hoću li izgubiti bebu, pa opet nisam imala bolji tretman kod poroda, a još lošiji sam imala na odjelu babinjača. Tko te uopće pita kako ti je prošla trudnoća!? Mene nitko nije. Nitko me nije ni pitao kakav porod želim, a željela sam prirodan bez kemije. Mislila sam da je sve to normalno s čim me filaju. Po njihovom odnosu ja sam bila još jedan komad mesa za obraditi na traci. Na odjel babinjača dolazim u doista lošem stanju – iz meni nepoznatog razloga ukidaju mi terapiju, uvjeravaju da mi je to u glavi, da ću kada dođem doma sve biti u redu. Na moj upit prešućuju mi rezultate mjerenja. Nije problem bio u glavi već u tijelu i to otrov sa SD od kojeg sam se gušila, a moje gušenje pripisuju umoru. Ja se i dalje gušim i teturam i umirem od straha hoću li ozlijediti svoje dijete, a medicinska sestra ima srca vikati na mene neka si smirim dijete, jer zato jer moj mali plače sam joj JA digla odjel u zrak. Zar ne bi bilo bolje da je pitala što nije u redu i kako mi može pomoći!?  
Ja bi 100% tako postupila da sam na njenom mjestu. Ta ista žena svašta mi je izgovorila kada sam ju ja u mukama sa smiješkom na licu najljepše molila za pomoć. Jedna druga sestra koju sam u noći molila da mi pomogne namjestiti dijete na dojku oprala me riječima kako se ne znam brinuti za svoje dijete i na kraju me bez da mi je išta pomogla ostavila sa uplakanim djetetom na rukama. Pomogla mi je cimerica, koja me je bolje upoznala, moje žaljenje nije pripisala razmaženosti i ozbiljnije je shvaćala kada sam govorila da mi nije dobro. Pa mogla sam ozlijediti dijete!!! Osim toga prvi put sam rodila i nisam znala kako smiriti bebu, a vjerujte mi nije vrištao već je nešto sitno plakao. Kada sam rekla da sam imala težak porod odmah su me srezali sa rečenicom da je svaki porod težak. Zašutjela sam. Onako premorenu i bolesnu takav pristup pojedinog osoblja gurao me u depresiju. Pa zar sam morala plakati i brojati sekunde kada ću pobjeći van. Premda su oni jedva dočekali da me otpuste, kao i još jedan poveći broj žena, jer PAZI bila je gužva na odjelu. 
Ne znam što mi je bilo gore – ta *bezosjećajnost za BOLESNU ženu sa poteškoćama* ili *nemar* zbog kojeg sam otpuštena u takvom stanju da sam bila primorana vraćati se na hitnu drugo jutro, jer sam jedva preživjela noć od muke, a kasnije od osoba iz iste struke saznajem da sam mogla ostati invalid ili umrijeti. 
Koliko ćete još raspravljati kako bolje proći porod i kakav je SD – zar nemaju *SVE ŽENE pravo na porod bez komplikacija, apsolutnu pomoć liječnika i ostalog medicinskog osoblja i da im boravak na SD ostane u lijepom sjećanju* !?
*Da li sam negdje napisala da je cijeli SD horor, da nitko tamo ne valja i da ne smijete ići tamo roditi!?* Pa kako možete biti takve!? Ajde pročitajte još jednom stare postove!
Zasigurno nikoga nisam vrijeđala i ono najvažnije nikome ne želim zlo, a bome ni probleme koje sam ja imala!
Zamolila sam one žene *KOJE SU TAKOĐER LOŠE PROŠLE NA SD* da pomognu onima koje trebaju roditi na način da opišu što su prošle i pošalju to pismo predstojniku klinike da njima ne bi možda bilo tako. On je jedini koji je adekvatan da procijeni da li su problemi koje rodilja opisuje produkt njene razmaženosti ili doista stvaran problem odjela. Znate šta, osobno smo razgovarali i ispričao mi se zbog onog što sam prošla i rekao da vidi da je greška pojedinog osoblja, a neke se tu kolju na 3 strane kako je moguće da je netko prigovorio na Sveti Duh.   
Moja dobra volja je što sam vas upozorila na propuste koje sam ja napravila(npr. potpisivanje onog obrasca), opisala moguć scenarij(da vam požure porod, da ne primijete simptome ozbiljnijih bolesti) i napomenula da ukoliko ste boležljivije ili osjetljivije da bolje da ne idete u bolnicu u kojoj nema dovoljno osoblja, u kojoj su higijenski uvjeti loši i u kojoj se 24 sata *MORATE sami brinuti za svoje dijete*. Ja sam na sreću sve izdržala i ono najbitnije živa sam, mojem dijetetu se ništa nije dogodilo! Zato mi je jako žao onih kojima su djeca bolesna!   :Heart:  
Budući da poštujem svaku ženu koja je rodila bez obzira KAKO je rodila i KOLIKO je rodila molim vas koje niste rodile na sve moguće načine da poštuju one koje nisu rodile na isti način kao vi, jer npr. kako neka može znati kakav je vaginalni porod kada je rodila na carski. Bol je bol! Nema potrebe filozofirati oko toga!!! A mogućnost za komplikacije je bezbroj, bez obzira *kako se pripremite za porod*, a puno toga ovisi o *onima koji porod vode*!!!
Da još samo nešto napomenem: toliko sam bila u lošem stanju: fizički, a posljedično i psihički da sam na hitnoj okružena smrtnim slučajevima i zbog reakcije liječnice koja me zaprimila mislila da je i moje vrijeme došlo.
Zar je to normalno da se mlada žena koja je tek rodila tako osjeća!? 
*Zar trebam još što reći!?* Mislim da ću odustati javljati se ovdje, jer vidim da je žena ženi vuk! Pa neka onda bude tako kako je!!! Ja sam svoju svetu dužnost obavila!

----------


## Točka

> Mislim da ću odustati javljati se ovdje, jer vidim da je žena ženi vuk! Pa neka onda bude tako kako je!!! Ja sam svoju svetu dužnost obavila!


Ja ti samo želim reći da te u potpunosti podržavam i žao mi je što si sve to prošla.
I naravno, hvala što si to podijelila sa nama.   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Girica

> sam otpuštena u takvom stanju da sam bila primorana vraćati se na hitnu drugo jutro, jer sam jedva preživjela noć od muke, a kasnije od osoba iz iste struke saznajem da sam mogla ostati invalid ili umrijeti. 
> 
> Da još samo nešto napomenem: toliko sam bila u lošem stanju: fizički, a posljedično i psihički da sam na hitnoj okružena smrtnim slučajevima i zbog reakcije liječnice koja me zaprimila mislila da je i moje vrijeme došlo.
> Zar je to normalno da se mlada žena koja je tek rodila tako osjeća!?


Draga Fanika, a što ti je bilo, o kojoj bolesti govoriš? Jesi li sada ok.?

 :Love:

----------


## Care Bear

Draga Fanika,
da li si možda razmišljala da se obratiš psihologu i malo porazgovaraš s njim? Ustvari mislim da bi bolje možda pomogao psihoterapeut, upravo zbog ovog što si navela da ti se dogodilo na hitnoj. U takvim stanjima koja mogu biti i djelomično opisana kao postporođajna depresija, može čovjek svašta učiniti i sebi i bebi.
Ja nisam imala tako crne misli poslije poroda, ali sam ozbiljno u jednom trenutku razmišljala o odlasku psihoterapeutu jer mi je bilo užasno teško prihvatiti činjenicu da ne mogu sve što sam mogla prije, i da me u tome sputava moja beba koju sam tako silno željela. Mislila sam da su to znaci postporođajne depresije. Ali uz pomoć supruga i mame sam to prevladala. No napominjem da nisam imala crne misli - one su vrlo indikativan znak, uistinu.

----------


## Girica

Fanika,
Još uvijek ne razumijem o kojoj bolesti se radi?
Fizičkoj, psihičkoj ili oboje? Fanika, od čega si mogla ostati invalid ili umrijeti?

----------


## Fanika

Već sam ranije pisala da neću ovdje napisati o kojim se bolestima radi, jer to je isto kao da napišem ime, prezime, adresu i telefonski broj koliko su specifične. Radilo se o fizičkim bolestima, a njihovi simptomi su mi zadavali takve muke da sam mislila da ću puknuti, jer nisam mogla spavati, jesti ni normalno funkcionirati. *Mislim da je presmiješno kako se pojedine moje rečenice tumače.* Misao o smrti je bila rezultat straha, javila mi se na hitnoj kada su mi objasnili koliko je situacija ozbiljna, a pored mene su doslovce umirali ljudi. Previše volim život i svoje dijete i obitelj tako da je strah od smrti i razdvajanja od mojih voljenih (u onom trenutku) bio sasvim prirodan i ne treba mi terapija za to. 
Mislim da je iz mojih ranijih postova i više nego jasno koliko *volim i poštujem svoj i tuđi život* tako da nikada i baš nikada nebi ništa učinila ništa sebi ni bebi. 
*Girica* ukoliko ti je važno znati bolesti pošaljem ti pp.

----------


## Fanika

Zaboravila sam odgovoriti da je sada sve o.k. Simptomi se povlače, a terapija smanjuje. A što se tiče psihičkog stanja: osjećam se super zahvaljujući svojoj obitelji i prekrasnom mužu koji se malo, malo ljuti na mene, jer kako kaže: "Ti uvjek vodiš borbu s vjetrenjačama!!!"   :Laughing:  
A moglo je i gore završiti, zato žene čuvajte prvenstveno sebe, a nemojte biti bez srca i imajte obzira prema drugim ženama!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Girica

Fanika,
Samo sam pitala, kada si već pisala koliko ti je bilo loše da bar približno znamo o kojoj se bolesti radi, šta sad.. pa nije to sramota. Ili je?
Nisam te htjela uvrijediti. Kad već pišemo dijagnoze uslijed kojih smo završile na patologiji trudnoće ili potpomognutoj oplodnji, ne vidim zašto bi i ova tvoja bolest bila tabu tema..? :? 
Nisam mislila ništa loše.  :Love:

----------


## Fanika

Već sam rekla da je jako teško ovako komunicirati.   :Sad:   Uopće me nisi uvrijedila. Nije sramota, ni tabu, već moja potreba da zaštitim svoju intimu. Nekako mi nije ugodno napisati to ovdje, jer ne bi htjela da ti podaci završe u krivim rukama i još gore na krivom mjestu, pa da ja i moja obitelj moramo prolaziti kroz još kakve muke. Koliko znam nema brisanja postova i sve što izneseš ovdje više nije tajna. Privatna poruka mi je puno bolji način i voljna sam svakome koga interesira poslati i fotografije na kojima se vidi moje stanje, samo ako sam sigurna da će time biti zaštićena moja privatnost i moja obitelj. Znam da nisi mislila ništa loše. Hvala tebi i svima ostalima na razumijevanju!   :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

*fanika*-   :Love:   i meni svaki dan dođe da napišem da se više ne mislim javljat, a onda me neke izjave natjeraju da popustim i opet nešto napišem, mada bih najradije napisala nešto vrlo,vrlo kratko a jasno   :Grin:  . Potpuno te razumjem zašto ne iznosiš svoje dijagnoze, iskreno ni najmanje me ne bi začudilo da ovu temu prati večina osoblja SD. Nažalost, uvijek će biti ljudi ( većinom žena ) koje će omalovažavat tuđu bolest ili loše stanje. I naravno, moram nadodat da i mene iz petnih žila zanima što ti je bilo i kako se naknadno zakompliciralo- nadam se da ćeš kad ozdraviš nać vremena, volje i hrabrosti  svoju priču iznjet u cijelosti. 

*
CB* - ja ni u jednom trenutku nisam uvidjela da bi faniki trebala pomoć psihoterapeuta ( znam da si to rekla dobronamjerno ), nisam naišla da se jadala na dijete ili muža, dapače rekla je da su joj dali snage da sve izdrži, ona se jedino prepala za svoj život i to vjerojatno baš iz straha što će biti s njenim djetetom. Kad sam bila u sličnoj situaciji nisam razmišljala što će biti sa mnom nego što će biti s djetetom i kako će ono bez mene ( ipak mi dugo živimo u uvjerenju da djeca ne mogu bez nas preživjet   :Grin:   ).

----------


## elin

Ne mislim da bilo koju temu prati bilo tko sa SD i mislim da si malo zabrijala tajchi. 
Mislim da fanika ima pravo ne govoriti o svojoj bolesti i dijagnozi ako ne želi, a ona to ne želi i mislim da to treba poštovati, a ne stalno zapitkivati što je i kako - smatram da je to nepristojno.
Iskreno, fanika, ja sam reagirala jer mi se nije svidjela ova tvoja rečenica:




> Drage buduće mame, nebojte se ničega što je prirodno da će vas zadesiti i pokušajte izbjeći bolnice "neprijatelje majki"!


mislim, shvaćam bol zbog svega što si prošla, shvaćam i bijes i shvaćam potrebu da ispričaš svoju priču, ali reći ovo to mi je malo   :Nope:  a meni je u istoj toj bolnici bilo dobro, meni su u istoj toj bolnici spasili život i normalno da sam reagirala sa drugačijim iskustvima.

Što se tiče ostalog što si napisala u svojim postovima:
stvarno mi je žao, i iskreno suosjećam, jer to je fakat grozno. I zbilja vjerujem ti da je tako bilo. Ali, vjeruj i ti meni, ja imam drugačija iskustva. 
I da, tajchi, kad netko porodi nekoliko desetaka žena u tjedan dana onda ne očekujem da me se sjeća, kao i što portir u banci na vratima svakog pozdravi, ali te se ne sjeća. Meni je, eto, bilo ugodno iznenađenje jer je čovjek prošao odjel gin I i zaustavio se pred mojim krevetom i pitao što se desilo, a poslije me zaustavio na hodniku i pitao kako sam. Meni to pokazuje brižnost i vidim da je nekome stalo. U principu, kad malo bolje razmislim, više brižnosti i suosjećanja sam dobila od osoblja na SD nego od vlastite obitelji koja je mislila da ja dramim i umišljam (muž i sveki, mama i brat ne - oni su bili van sebe kad sam završila na gin I).

----------


## Fanika

Ajoj, stvarno me hvatate za svaku riječ!  :shock: A gore sam napisala da se to ne odnosi na cijeli Sveti Duh i da su meni spasili život na gin 1. Umjesto riječi bolnica trebala je u ovoj rečenici stajati riječ odjel, ali to se da skužiti iz priče. 
Za sada su vas smetale riječi: revolucija, horor i bolnica. Ima još koja riječ koja vam smeta, pa da konačno završe ove po meni smiješne debate?! 
Girice kasnije ti pošaljem pp, pa češ ti svjedočiti zašto mi je tako strašno bilo.

----------


## Točka

> , a ne stalno zapitkivati što je i kako - smatram da je to nepristojno.
> 
> a meni je u istoj toj bolnici bilo dobro, meni su u istoj toj bolnici spasili život i normalno da sam reagirala sa drugačijim iskustvima.


A ja smatram da je nepristojno uporno prepričavat svoje super iskustvo ženi koja je imala *strašno loše iskustvo*.   :Nope:  
Elin šta si ne otvoriš svoj topik pa ih hvali tamo do beskraja.  :/

----------


## Girica

Elin joj daj molim te, zašto bi to bilo nepristojno? Svašta. Mene zanima zbog nje, a ne zato što sam znatiželjna baba.

I meni je bilo super na SD, ali imaju ljudi pravo na to i da im nije bilo dobro. Fanika je pisala o svom slučaju. Ja za svoja oba slučaja mogu reći da su bila super i da sam imala veliku sreću! Na žalost to s Fanikom nije bilo tako i ima žena pravo valjda izjadati se ovdje.

Fanika, može pp.  :Kiss:

----------


## Fanika

Točka, hvala na razumijevanju!!! Ima vas još: hvala svima!!!   :Love:

----------


## Felix

dodajem post

*Kondor*



Pridružen/a: 04. 09. 2008. (18:31:56)
Postovi: 1

 Postano: čet ruj 04, 2008 8:01 pm    Naslov: ODGOVOR NA TEMU "HOROR NA SV. DUHU "     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 "Molim moderatorice da se ne ljute",ali ja naprosto moram reagirati na naslovnu temu.Draga Fanika ja se toplo nadam da si ozdravila i oporavila se od horora sa SD. Ja sam rodila na SD. i imam PREPREPREDIVNA iskustva.Od dolaska u rađ. pa do odlaska svi ,ali baš svi su bili prema meni PREKRASNI.Nije lijepo ovako ocrniti ljude koji kao prvo rade u katastrofalnim uvjetima i još se od njih očekuje da budu i primalje, i psiholozi , i da imaju lica koja će se svima svidjeti. Ne možemo biti svi svima simpatični. Ja sam u pripremi provela malo duže vrijeme, pa sam imala priliku vidjeti kako ti ljudi rade. Ti si pozvala žene na revoluciju, a da li si se zapitala da li bi možda oni trebali dignuti revoluciju zbog uvijeta u kojima rade, i zbog čitanja ovakvih postova koje mi pišemo. :  Ti se očigledno nisi previše bavila stvarima kojima si trebala, kada si imala vremena analizirati osoblje. Nigdje ne postoje idealni uvjeti (osim kod Podobnika ),ali to ima svoju cijenu !!!!!!

----------


## Felix

cure, 

stanimo na loptu  :Smile:  

upotrebljavaju se velike i teske rijeci, a bez razloga. naravno da svatko prica iz svog iskustva, ali prihvatimo da ono sto smo mi dozivjele moze biti dijametralno suprotno necijem tudjem iskustvu. i to je normalno. nemojmo generalizirati niti se vrijedjati, ok?  :Smile:  

niti je sv. duh horror rodiliste zbog nekoliko horror prica, niti je savrseno rodiliste u kojem teku med i mlijeko zbog nekoliko lijepih prica  :Wink:  istina je obicno negdje u sredini, a kakvo ce nase osobno iskustvo biti, ovisi o sreci, konstelaciji zvijezda, i tko zna jos cemu...

ako se ovo pretvori u prepucavanje, morat cu zakljucati temu.

----------


## tajchi73

*elin*
_



			
				Ne mislim da bilo koju temu prati bilo tko sa SD i mislim da si malo zabrijala tajchi.
			
		

_

daaaaaaaaaaaa, ja baš mislim da prate i komentiraju međusobno na kavi- a ti me sad uvjeri da nije tako   :Razz: .
 :Coffee:   :Cekam:  -čekam s nestrpljenjem


_



			
				Mislim da fanika ima pravo ne govoriti o svojoj bolesti i dijagnozi ako ne želi, a ona to ne želi i mislim da to treba poštovati, a ne stalno zapitkivati što je i kako - smatram da je to nepristojno.
			
		

_


s obzirom da je to napisano odmah ispod rečenice upućene meni toplo se nadam da nije išlo mene, jer ja sam ako se ne varam sad prvi put spomenula da i mene zanima ( a zanima me i uvijek će me zanimat nemarnost dr. ili bilo kojeg med.osoblja ). I ne vidim zašto bi bilo nepristojno pitat, pa i mene ljudi pitaju svašta i ako hoću odgovorim, a ako ne mogu ili ne želim to i kažem. Uostalom, fanika je objasnila i ja je u potpunosti razumijem zašto ne želi reć javno, al to ne znači da ja već u slijedećem postu neću izrazit žaljenje što i ja nisam dobila pp   :Grin:  . 


_



Točka-A ja smatram da je nepristojno uporno prepričavat svoje super iskustvo ženi koja je imala strašno loše iskustvo.  
Elin šta si ne otvoriš svoj topik pa ih hvali tamo do beskraja.
			
		

_


*x*  :Klap:  


*Felix*-ne bi valjda  :shock:   :Mad:  -pa daj nas pusti da se malo očerupamo- na "kamo s ovim" ima puno težih riječi ( u temi o pesekima   :Grin:   ) pa nema spomena zaključavanju ( nadam se da je nisu u međuvremenu zaključali   :Laughing:  ). Ti lijepo    :Coffee:   8)  a mi ti do daljnjeg šaljemo   :Kiss:  - šalim se, kak je krenulo ne bi bilo loše zaključat i obrisat sve ispod fanikina pisama :/ . 

Baš mi je žao što smo umjesto podrške ženi mi krenuli u prepucavanja i nju natjerali da se opravdava. Fani još jednom   :Love:   i drž se ( koristim priliku jer nikad ne znaš kad će nas ključat   :Grin:  )

----------


## Felix

> *Felix*-ne bi valjda   -pa daj nas pusti da se malo očerupamo- na "kamo s ovim" ima puno težih riječi ( u temi o pesekima  ) pa nema spomena zaključavanju


da, ali ovdje je rijec o ljudima, a ne o psima!  :Wink:

----------


## tajchi73

_








 Felix prvotno napisa
					
				




Felix-ne bi valjda   -pa daj nas pusti da se malo očerupamo- na "kamo s ovim" ima puno težih riječi ( u temi o pesekima  ) pa nema spomena zaključavanju
			
		

da, ali ovdje je rijec o ljudima, a ne o psima! 





_


ma znam, al eto danas mi je baš dobar dan  :D  i ovo je bila čista zeka-peka (znam da tak ne zvuči, posebno kaj sam spomenula pse- ta mi je tema prva pala na pamet ) pa rekoh ajde da i ja nešto napišem  moderatorici   :Kiss:   (a pošto nisam od onih kaj hvale   :Embarassed:    nisam imala niš pametnije za napisat  8)  ). Sorry, nije bilo s lošom namjerom  ( više moja nepromišljenost i želja da ubacim fora smajliće   :Grin:   ).

----------


## Fanika

Girica i Felix imate pp. Molim vas da mi odgovorite putem pp također. 
*tajchi73*  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## elin

[quote="tajchi73"] 
daaaaaaaaaaaa, ja baš mislim da 
prate i komentiraju međusobno na kavi- a ti me sad uvjeri da nije tako   :Razz: .
 :Coffee:   :Cekam:  -čekam s nestrpljenjem

ne, nego ti mene uvjeri da je točno ono kaj ti misliš, zakaj bi ja tebe uvjeravala u bilo kaj, posebice stoga jer mi uopće nije stalo da dokazujem nešto, a čak i da prate - koga briga  :Coffee:  

[quote="točka"]A ja smatram da je nepristojno uporno prepričavat svoje super iskustvo ženi koja je imala strašno loše iskustvo.  
[code]

uopće ne prerpričavam njoj svoje super iskustvo.  A od kada je završiti na gin I tjedan dana od kojih sam dobrih 3 proplakala po cijele dane dobro iskustvo. Osim toga, Fanika nije meni došla i privatno priča svoju groznu priču nego ju je ispričala pod naslovom Horror na SD, a ja onda imam pravo reći da meni na SD nije bio horror, nego o.k.
A evo sad jedno moje iskustvo sa tobom: ti ne čitaš postove, nego samo uletiš da bi na forumu započela prepucavanje. Jer, iskreno, kako si sad uletila u nekaj kaj uopće nije bilo upućeno tebi i zakaj bi to tebe trebalo smetati. To si radila i na nekim drugim topicima: topic od Sramežljive "Da li odgajate dijete u domoljubnom duhu" - gdje si isto tako vrijeđala curu bez meni vidljivog razloga. 

Felix je, u principu, napisala ono kaj ja mislim o SD:



> niti je sv. duh horror rodiliste zbog nekoliko horror prica, niti je savrseno rodiliste u kojem teku med i mlijeko zbog nekoliko lijepih prica  istina je obicno negdje u sredini, a kakvo ce nase osobno iskustvo biti, ovisi o sreci, konstelaciji zvijezda, i tko zna jos cemu...


i zato ovome veliki potpis jer moja priča nije savršena, nego je upravo ono kako je felix rekla u sredini  :Klap:  

A fanika i tajchi,  :shock: iščitavam svoj post i mislim se jesam li ja luda, pa ništa uvredljivo nije napisano, a vi se našle uvrijeđene. U principu, ništa nije napisano osim da mi je na SD bilo o.k. i da imam pravo to reći. Ali zato vaši postovi upućeni kao odgovor meni su uvredljivi do krajnje granice. Malo ste obje   :Nope:   što se tiče ponašanja, ali o.k. budući mene to ne smeta, nema potrbe da felix zaključava. 
A već i stoga, što sam u principu rekla što o SD mislim i nema potrebe da budem više na ovoj temi osim, kako felix dobro veli, radi prepucavanja, a to mi se ne da.

----------


## Felix

ok, ajmo prestati objasnjavati jer se samo uplicemo sve vise i vise u besmisleno prepucavanje  :Wink:  

btw, elin, kad quotas, pazi da ne obrises [/quote]  na kraju citata, jer onda ne ispadne kako treba. prije nego posaljes post, stisni na 'pregledajte' da provjeris je li quotanje ispalo kako treba  :Wink:  

fanika, saljem ti pp.

----------


## Točka

Evo ovako...budući da je Felix zamolila da se ne prepucavamo, poslušat ću. A i cijenim forumašicu Faniku, pa joj ne želim uzurpirati topic sa glupostima.

Fanika  :Love:  [/quote]

----------


## tajchi73

*
elin*_



			
				-A evo sad jedno moje iskustvo sa tobom: ti ne čitaš postove, nego samo uletiš da bi na forumu započela prepucavanje. Jer, iskreno, kako si sad uletila u nekaj kaj uopće nije bilo upućeno tebi i zakaj bi to tebe trebalo smetati. To si radila i na nekim drugim topicima: topic od Sramežljive "Da li odgajate dijete u domoljubnom duhu" - gdje si isto tako vrijeđala curu bez meni vidljivog razloga.
			
		

_


ja sam upravo pregledala sve svoje postove ( x 2 )prebirući po glavi o čem je uopće bila riječ i kad sam bila na toj temi i onda malo bolje pročitam tvoj post i otkrijem da se u biti obračaš točki   :Laughing:  , e jesi me   :Laughing:  , a ja na poslu i sve stoji dok ja panično pregledavam svoje postove-il se ipak odnosilo na mene  :/ . Inače, cinkanje nije lijepo   :Nope:  ,eto ja već imam sasvim drugu sliku o točki    :Grin:   ( sad mi vrag ne bu dal mira pa bum morala isčitavat i njene postove   :Laughing: -eto niš od mog rada danas  8)  ).

Fanika- girici i felix pp a meni    :?  :shock:  :/ .

----------


## Fanika

> Baš mi je žao što smo umjesto podrške ženi mi krenuli u prepucavanja i nju natjerali da se opravdava.


Ovo je zadnji put da se javljam i opravdavam.  :D  Evo zašto je po meni tajchi37 zaslužila   :Love:   i   :Kiss:  .  *elin* ne kužim kojim postovima sam tebe uvrijedila, ali ti se svejedno ispričavam što se očito nismo skužile. Isto ide i sve vas ostale koje ste shvatile da je ova tema u biti dobronamjerna.   :Smile:   Žao mi je ako sam koga uvrijedila i povrijedila, jer mi to nije bila namjera i ovim postom završavam svoje javljanje na ovoj temi. Bilo mi je i vrijeme! Idem ljubit svoju bebu i muža!!!   :Grin:  
 :Heart:  Svima želim svako dobro, pa i onima sa Svetog Duha koji su me povrijedili!!! Nadam se da će više paziti na sve buduće mamice i njihove bebe!!! Svima u rodilištu Sv. Duh želim više pomoći u osoblju i novacu kako bi imali bolje radne uvjete u kojima će na kraju biti svi sretni i naravno zdraviji!   :Heart:

----------


## Fanika

Da ne bi opet bilo zabune -   :Love:   i   :Kiss:   ide one koje ste shvatile da je ova tema dobronamjerna.

----------


## elin

> onda malo bolje pročitam tvoj post i otkrijem da se u biti obračaš točki   , e jesi me   , a ja na poslu i sve stoji dok ja panično pregledavam svoje postove-il se ipak odnosilo na mene  :/ .


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  hebate ženo, nemoj dobiti otkaz, pa ja kriva  :Laughing:  Ma nije na tebe, valjda i sama vidiš da nije. Malo sam zeznula post, nisam baš citirala kak spada, no dobro, sad mi se ne da ponavljati, a i glupo mi je. Ubuduće ću paziti.

----------


## dorotea24

A Kondor je očito netko od osoblja iz spomenute bolnice  :Grin:

----------


## baby_eve

Ajme...koliko rasprave oko jednog loseg iskustva  :shock: 

Ja sam rodila carskim na SD prije 3 tjedna i bilo mi je super od pocetka i dolaska u radaonu sva izvan sebe i prestrasena, pa do odjela babinjaca, gdje mi je sestra cak masirala grudi kada mi je navrlo 3 dan mlijeko pa sam dobila mastitis i temperaturu. Kako sam paralelno bila na antibioticima zbog upale bubrega, uzimali su mi dijete preko noci da se mogu odmoriti i nisu se bunili ni nista. 
Valjda tretman ovisi na koga nelatis (?!)
Otisla sam prezadovoljna i opet bi tamo rodila. 
Usput...bila je jedna sitna sestra tamo, onako 1,60cm i jaako mrsava - ne mogu se sjetiti kako se zvala - ali je bila pregenijalna  :Heart:

----------


## Felix

zasto ne bi bilo rasprave oko loseg iskustva? ili dobrog? zasto bi ta rasprava morala biti kratka? :?

----------


## Leni

*baby_eve* , znam na koju sestru misliš..
svima je ona (s kojima pričam) u dobrom sjećanju.. mala sitna mršava , tamna kosa do ispod uha... no ne znam kako se zove...

predobra je i divna  :Heart:  
mojoj cimerici je pomogla oko dojenja ima strpljenja i sve pohvale

----------


## tajchi73

[quote="baby_eve"]Ajme...koliko rasprave oko jednog loseg iskustva  :shock: 

nije rasprava oko jednog lošeg iskustva, bilo ih je puno više ali nisu sve imale snage, ni želje iznjet svoja iskustva. Fanika nije svoje iskustvo iznjela da bi se njoj pomoglo isto kao što ga ni ja nisam iznjela iz tog razloga, već u najboljoj želji da svojim iskustvom pomogne nekoj drugoj ženi. S obzirom da nisam doktor ni stručna osoba ne mogu ocijenit težinu njenih bolesti, kao što ne mogu tvrdit što se od tog trebalo odmah primjetit, ali mogu reć da mi nema logike da su ženu otpusti iz bolnice s tak nečim. Posebno sam šokirana da su je optustili s nečim što i ja kao laik znam da su mogli i trebali primjetit i da je stvarno moglo loše završit.
I još nešto, lijepo je što pojedine imate potrebu branit SD i osoblje ali stavite se u kožu osobe kojoj nije bilo tako lijepo kao vama, koja je i danas na terapiji, a većina toga vjerojatno nije trebala tako završit. 
Ja sam nedavno saznala da mi je sin možda razvilo AD, astmu i alergije iz razloga što je odmah po rođenju bio izložen antibiotiku koji je dobivao preko mog mlijeka, a koji ja ne bi pila da nije bilo riječi o nemaru- naravno, dijete je to sve moglo razviti i iz 500-tog razloga, ali eto možda je baš to bio okidač. Ja isto nailazim na žene koje ne vole doktore koje ja izuzetno cijenim pa mi ne pada na pamet reć više od: baš mi je žao, eto mi smo imali sreću i nama je pomogao zbog tog i tog i nadam se da nećemo nikad požalit niti se nać u situaciji u kojoj ste se vi našli.

----------


## tajchi73

*felix*- zanima me da li rode pokušavaju rodilišta i odjel babinjača upozorit na neke propuste na koje upozoravaju žene na ovom forumu?
Znam da ste uspjele izborit da žene na SD smiju dojit djecu oboljelu od žutice, kao što ste uspjele postić i da djeca budu 24 h s majkama ( ispravi me ako griješim ) pa me čisto zanima da li možda  radite i na tome što sam gore navela. Znam da zvuči glupo ali....

----------


## baby_eve

> nije rasprava oko jednog lošeg iskustva, bilo ih je puno više ali nisu sve imale snage, ni želje iznjet svoja iskustva. .


ma nisam to lose mislila. Definitivno pohvale svima koji iznesu lose iskustvo, znam da je to tesko. A osim toga - dobro je kritizirati, onda i oni znaju da moraju poboljsati tretman, a to onda koristi svima. 8)

----------


## tajchi73

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  baby_eve prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ...



tak bi trebalo biti, ali bojim se da nije  :/ . No nadam se da će biti   :Smile:  .

Al sam ovo složila   :Embarassed:

----------


## Kondor

dorotea24 ne znam po čemu si ti zaključila da sam ja jedna od osoblja sa SD ????!!!!  Ja samo iznosim svoja iskustva koja su mi bila jako dobra

----------


## Felix

sto se kaze, _sit gladnom ne vjeruje_  :Wink:  

*tajchi*, ne zvuci glupo ali to ne radimo. gdje bi stigle da za svako rodiliste koje se spomene na forumu pisemo pismo ili zovemo... jedva imamo vremena za aktivnosti koje su nam stvarno vazne. osim toga, to je prituzba iz druge ruke. puno istinitije i vjerodostojnije zvuci kad se sama rodilja javi, a ne mi umjesto nje. 

zato uvijek poticemo korisnice zdravstvenog sustava da se same jave i iznesu svoje misljenje. jer, cemu nase akcije ako nam odgovore: sto vi rode sad pak hocete, nama se nitko ne buni, sve su rodilje jako zadovoljne nama i nasim uslugama! sto reci na to? jer istina je, svi se bune na forumu ali kad se treba imenom i prezimenom potuziti na pravu adresu, onda nigdje nikoga... :/

----------


## elin

mi smo na faxu ocjenjivali profesore. Malo se mislim, ne bi bilo loše da rodilišta uvedu te ankete sa par pitanja da rodilje mogu ocijeniti tretman u rađaoni, odjelu babinjača i sl. Ovako je teško, jer većina žena jedva čeka da pobjegne iz rodilišta i zaboravi sve. Mislim, puno je lakše svoja loša iskustva iznijeti na forumu i sa odmakom od cca 6 mjeseci, nego odmah i u bolnici.

----------


## tajchi73

_








 Felix prvotno napisa
					
				
sto se kaze, sit gladnom ne vjeruje  

tajchi, ne zvuci glupo ali to ne radimo. gdje bi stigle da za svako rodiliste koje se spomene na forumu pisemo pismo ili zovemo... jedva imamo vremena za aktivnosti koje su nam stvarno vazne. osim toga, to je prituzba iz druge ruke. puno istinitije i vjerodostojnije zvuci kad se sama rodilja javi, a ne mi umjesto nje. 

zato uvijek poticemo korisnice zdravstvenog sustava da se same jave i iznesu svoje misljenje. jer, cemu nase akcije ako nam odgovore: sto vi rode sad pak hocete, nama se nitko ne buni, sve su rodilje jako zadovoljne nama i nasim uslugama! sto reci na to? jer istina je, svi se bune na forumu ali kad se treba imenom i prezimenom potuziti na pravu adresu, onda nigdje nikoga... :/





_



ma nisam mislila na pritužbe te vrste, to bi stvarno bilo nemoguće sprovest, već ono tipa da rode malo educiraju  :Grin:   med. osoblje  i podsjete na :
obavezno mijenjanje posteljine ( dnevno )
djeljenje toplomjera koji su dezinficirani
pranje ruku prije rada s pacijentima ( radi zaštite pacijenta ) a ne nakon što se sve pacijentice obradi ( zaštita njih )
i tak,
ma u biti kad bolje razmislim stvarno je glupo da bi ih vi kao udruga ( isto kao i sami pacijenti ) trebali upozoravat na propuste koje bi oni trebali znat daleko bolje nego mi.


_



			
				svi se bune na forumu ali kad se treba imenom i prezimenom potuziti na pravu adresu, onda nigdje nikoga...
			
		

_

s tim se slažem 100 %, ja sam uvijek za prijavu ali...  Nedavno, kad sam po ne znam koji put nazvala da vidim zašto ni nakon godinu dana ne dobivam nikakav odgovor ni od ministarstva, ni od bolnice ( prijavila sam šefa odjela i med. sestru- mislim da sam to napisala negdje i na ovoj temi   :Grin:  ) jedan doktor ( valjda je dr.  :?  ) mi je rekao da se može desit da prijavitelj postane prijavljeni, odnosno da dotične prozvane osobe optuže prijavitelja  za npr. lažne iskaze pa da onda on ima problema ( pa ti sad prijavljuj   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Jel to točno ili nije ne znam ali u svakom slučaju često se zapitam da li mi stvarno treba nešto tako u životu  :/ .

----------


## tajchi73

_








 elin prvotno napisa
					
				
mi smo na faxu ocjenjivali profesore. Malo se mislim, ne bi bilo loše da rodilišta uvedu te ankete sa par pitanja da rodilje mogu ocijeniti tretman u rađaoni, odjelu babinjača i sl. Ovako je teško, jer većina žena jedva čeka da pobjegne iz rodilišta i zaboravi sve. Mislim, puno je lakše svoja loša iskustva iznijeti na forumu i sa odmakom od cca 6 mjeseci, nego odmah i u bolnici.





_


prije 3 god. bilo je tako nešto i na SD i htjela sam im napisat svašta ali dok sam malo došla k sebi ( cca 9 mj.   :Laughing:   ) tog više nije bilo  :? .


Inače slično su imali i na pedijatriji u Vinogradskoj ( prije cca 2,5 g. ), bilo je anonimno ali su formular dobivali roditelji čija su djeca tog trena napuštala odjel tak da mi je to bilo malo glupo ( pa ne napušta 10-tero djece od jednom odjel ). Dobiš otpusno pismo i onda odeš do kutije u koju ubaciš svoj komentar  ( ja sam prvo na račun dr. napisala svašta, a kad sam skužila princip i da mogu vidjet da sam to ja napisala ipak sam malo ublažila-jer to nam je ipak dr. i dan-danas   :Grin:  -nisam zadovoljna al nemam baš izbora  :/ , pa bolje išta nego ništa   :Laughing:   ).
Btw, med.sestre na tom odjelu su meni osobno bile fenomenalne, bilo je i tam istina onih kojima bi bilo bolje da nisu odabrale taj poziv, ali 99 % ih je bilo za 5- eto da i ja uputim neku pohvalu   :Smile:

----------


## Felix

ideja o sustavnom anketiranju rodilja u svim rodilistima je postojala, pokusali smo ju realizirati, cak se nesto i pokrenulo, ali naravno stalo je na mjestima na koja ne mozemo utjecati.

da educiramo med. osoblje? to bi ipak bilo previse, iz milijardu razloga. to im je posao, placeni su za to, nek se educiraju. na nama je da ukazujemo na probleme, a ne da ih ucimo i kako ce ih rjesavati.

----------


## icyoh

Pa zar nije išla nekakva anketa na SD? Ja znam da sam nešto ocjenjivala - sjećam se da sam bila oduševljena rooming in-om

----------


## elin

> Inače slično su imali i na pedijatriji u Vinogradskoj ( prije cca 2,5 g. ), bilo je anonimno ali su formular dobivali roditelji čija su djeca tog trena napuštala odjel tak da mi je to bilo malo glupo ( pa ne napušta 10-tero djece od jednom odjel ).


čuj, mala kukavice, ja bi napisala sve kaj mi leži na srcu. Da li je dijete van bolnice - je, kaj se premišljaš? E, ali to je ono tvoje ovi sa SD-a čitaju postove po ovom forumu: pa koga briga, nek čitaju. Sad, slijedeći put kad dobiješ formular ispiši ga svima što ti srce želi i ubaci u kutiju i, sad dolazi najvažniji dio, odi doma i, pazi sad, uopće nemoj razmišljati o tome što si napisala i ubacila u kutiju.  :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

_








 elin prvotno napisa
					
				





 tajchi73 prvotno napisa
					
				
 Inače slično su imali i na pedijatriji u Vinogradskoj ( prije cca 2,5 g. ), bilo je anonimno ali su formular dobivali roditelji čija su djeca tog trena napuštala odjel tak da mi je to bilo malo glupo ( pa ne napušta 10-tero djece od jednom odjel ).


čuj, mala kukavice, ja bi napisala sve kaj mi leži na srcu. Da li je dijete van bolnice - je, kaj se premišljaš? E, ali to je ono tvoje ovi sa SD-a čitaju postove po ovom forumu: pa koga briga, nek čitaju. Sad, slijedeći put kad dobiješ formular ispiši ga svima što ti srce želi i ubaci u kutiju i, sad dolazi najvažniji dio, odi doma i, pazi sad, uopće nemoj razmišljati o tome što si napisala i ubacila u kutiju. 





_


je izašao tad, pa se vratio, pa je došla mala, pa sam napisala da je ta dr. silom prilika i dan-danas mu dr. 
Znaš kod klinaca ti je malo drugačija stvar, ja bih uzmimo mogla promjeniti specijalistu od sina i otič njenoj kolegici ali ona bi tamo sva pikanja i sve nalaze ponovno radila ( a njih je stvarno brdo ), a to mi je mučenje malog ( posebno sada kad je bolest u fazi mirovanja )  i to samo zato ( ajmo reć da je to mala stvar  :/  ) jer ja informacije dobivam na kapaljku, jer s djecom gotovo da ni ne zna, jer smatra da se dijete a ne bolnica treba prilagodit dojenju ( to znači da dijete dojiš od 12-20 h ) jer ne dozvoljava da dijete nešto ne voli, jer roditelje gleda s visoka i očekuje da svi mi sve znamo itd.itd.  - e to sam htjela napisat, a onaj tko zna tu spec. jako dobro zna kak bi ona prihvatila kritiku kad bi znala od kog je upućena.
Teško mi je sad tu napisat nešto po ćem bi ti mogla shvatit kakva sam ja osoba i žao mi je što sad nisu tu one koje me u stvarnosti stalno prozivaju da se ja nešto po ravnateljstvima, zavodima i ministarstvima bunim i tražim pravdu-i to ne anonimno   :Grin:  .

----------


## ina33

Ja sam odabrala SD, i opet bih ga odabrala, ako budem takve sreće, zbog stručnosti operatera jer sam po više parametara bila blizu carskome. Rooming in - nemam s čime uspoređivati jer mi je to prvi porod, ali čini mi se, kad slušam iskustva iz drugih bolnica, da je određenom broju žena (teži porod, carski) traumatičan, ali nije pravilo. Evo, ja zaglavila zbog mojih komplikacija na babinjačama mislim 8 dana i izmijenila oko 5-6 cimerica. Većina ih je bila u mislima - izdržat ćemo ta 3 dana. Jedno 3-4 je bila onako da im je rooming in baš super (sve su bile prvorotke), s dojenjem sve krenulo, osjećale su se dobro i poletno, otpuštene nakon 3 dana, ako je i poslije bilo problema rješavali su ih od doma. Jedna žena je bila baš blažena, imala je porod epiduralnom, sva je sjajila, djetešce super jelo i mazilo se, milina ih je bila gledat   :Heart:  . Jedna drugorotka koja mi je puno pomogla sa savjetima (užasno mi je bilo žao što smo baš sve druge bile prvorotke, nadala sam se pomoći drugorotki) je provela noć nakon poroda plačući jer je nakon poroda bila preiscrpljena, bolile su je kontrakcije maternice, a doma je ostavila dijete od mislim godinu dana, a pitala je li bi mogla dijete ostaviti u boksu, ali to nije bilo moguće. Jako se ljutila i na organizaciju posjeta jer je silno htjela vidjet mlađe dijete, a teško je u onih 10-tak minuta koliko se može provest u tim ključnim trenucima s najbližima - to joj je bilo premalo, a ne može sad ostavit svoju bebicu nama na brigu baš puno dulje. Ostale su bile - izdržat ćemo ovo. Jedna moja cimerica s odjela patologije trudnoće (tamo su sestre stvarno anđeli) mi je poslala užasnut SMS da je na babinjačama grozno itd. Ma, vjerojatno su to i hormoni nakon poroda, a i na patologiji je sasvim druga atmosfera, nije takva gužva, sestre su puno blaže. Sestre na babinjačama stvarno imaju masu posla, naša soba im je zvonila masu, nikad nisu bile nekulturne, ali to je ostajalo na razini načelne i "plakatne" podrške jer je stvarno logistički nemoguće posvetit se svakome, tako da je onima kojima je krenulo enivej - krenulo, onima koje su bile u malom problemu, možda su kojoj pomogle savjetom, onima koje su bile u velikom problemu, bilo je (malo) teže. Ja bih, da nije tih doktora koji su za carski stvarno super, vjerojatno otišla nekamo drugamo, ja sam jedva čekala otić' iz bolnice, hvatali me fakat mrakovi nakon tih 8 dana, granulo mi sunce kad su me otpustili jer je doma stvarno sve tisuću puta lakše. Prevelika je tamo gužva i traka, a teško je u tim uvjetima radit, iako bih griješila dušu kad bih rekla da je iko bio prema ikome bezobrazan. Iskreno, rado bih izbrisala te dane na babinjačam iz sjećanja (vjerojatno i moja osobna trauma zbog ablaktacije i fijaska s dojenjem, ne mogu sad to znat i odijelit jel' zbog toga takav osjećaj) teže mi je palo od operacija i IVF-ova, ti dani na babinjačama, previše je tamo gužve. I meni je koma to ili-ili, ali sam svjesna da bi trebalo bitno više novaca kad bi se sad omogućavala customizacija prema svakoj rodilji.

----------


## ina33

Ali, kad su se i samnom počele događat komplikacije - temperatura, krvna zakrpa, ablaktacija, onda je i postajalao lakše, izlazile su mi u susret, a biće i meni bilo lakše jer sam počela samostalno hranit svoje dijete (adaptiranim, odlaskom na babinjače). Puno mi je pomogla dr. P s neonatologije, ona mi je pogledala grudi, pokušala masažu i vidjela koja je to koma, nakon toga mi je dr. S odobrio ablaktaciju (svjesna sam bolničkih protokola, ali me bilo štrecnulo to da je potrebno da dr. odobri), i od tog trenutka je bilo sve lakše jer sam onda postala valjda shema b) - nedojeća mama, pa je osoblje znalo što samnom, a i meni je bilo lakše jer sam hranila svoju malu crnu garavicu, pa makar na bočicu i s adaptiranim. U meni ostaje pitanje bi li mi se sve to tako zakompliciralo da nisam bila negdje gdje je rooming in, ali vjerojatno i bi (tko će spriječit moju ešerihiju koja je od katetera odlutala naviše, sad je li su mi nastali problemi s glavoboljama zbog te akcije sutradan od cjelodnevnog dojenja u sjedećem položaju to ne znam, ali i to je ta krvna zakrpa brzo riješila). Možda su i moje prsi takve, uski kanalići, tko to sad zna, možda bi bilo bolje da sam mogla ići na prirodni porod itd. U svakom slučaju, iskreno mogu reći da me taj boravak na babinjačama istraumatizirao ko rijetko što po bolnicama, a bilo je toga ihajhaj kod mene. Ali, svo zlo s time, i dao Bog da mi to ostane jedina trauma.

----------


## ina33

E, i mislim da je dobar dio tog mog dojma - people, let me out of here!!! - dolazio od te nemogućnosti da makar na sat vremena tijekom tih 8 dana komuniciram sa svijetom dulje od tih 10-tak min što se može vidjet bližnje. Na dane sam se osjećala ono kao iz filmova 'I'm an American citizen, call my ambassador' - ono kad su zarobljeni negdje u nekoj nedođiji pa vapijaju da ih neko spasi. Ako mogu ubacit ovdje jedan   :Laughing: , ja se na kraju volim nasmijat i tako izbrisat tu "traumu", jer, ruku na srce, nije to neka sad stvarna životna drama, ali lakši mi je osjećaj bio oporavljat se nakon svih mojih (drugih) operacija - to su jedina bolnička iskustva koja mogu uspoređivat, drugih poroda, na žalost, nemam.

----------


## ina33

E, i još se sjećam da sam se nagladovala, jer sam ja sva bila u tome da dojim Anu i činilo mi se da nam kao ide (dok se nisu stvorile ragade) i govorili su mi da nam ide, tako da bi hrana došla i otišla iz sobe, a ja ne bi stizala pojest, pa onda se sjećam jedenja stojećki na simsu od prozora (jedan je stolić u sobi, više ne stane). Dobro, sad se to već pretvara u "war stories", ali i meni se čini da bi nekako trebalo više fizičkih uvjeta da bi rooming in bio bolji (ne volje, nego baš - prostora, novaca). Ili ograničenje broja rodilja, a čujem, netko je bar bio napisao, da se ide u tom smjeru, što je opet žalosno. Valjda će se ustabilit nakon godinu-dvije, ovo kad sam ja došla je bio mislim baš početak tog rooming in-a i za "carice".

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Fanika prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Molim moderatorice da se ne ljute što sam otvorila ovu temu,
> 
> 
> ne vidim zašto bi se netko ljutio na prvu osobu koja se iskreno i pošteno založila za svoja prava. Fanika svaka čast na odlučnosti i hrabrosti i nadam se da će i drugi slijediti tvoj primjer


X

Čitam ovo, što se kaže, već pri kraju balade 
i *Fanika*, mogu ti samo zahvaliti što si ovo pokrenula 
i čestitati na hrabrosti i ustrajnosti koja nije baš tako uobičajena nakon traumatičnih iskustava, 
osobito za naš mentalitet.
Nije lako u svemu tome na koncu naći i lijepe riječi za ljude koji rade u toj istoj ustanovi, 
ali, za razliku od nekih drugih, rade svoj posao sa srcem i svjesni su zašto ga rade.
A ti si našla i te riječi pohvale, za one koji su je zaslužili.

Sigurno ovo može zazvučati i patetično, ali baš me dirnula i tvoja priča 
i način na koji se ne predaješ i kako misliš i na druge koji dolaze nakon tebe.

Ljudi poput tebe su u konačnici oni koji naprave "some difference" , iniciraju pomake i promjene 
u čijim plodovima kasnije svi uživaju  :Heart:  .

----------


## Willow

podrška Faniki i od mene   :Love:  

nije mi jasno što su se neke uspjenile na ženu jer je imala negativno iskustvo  :? 
poanta svega je da je to iskustvo iznijela ne samo anonimno na forumu već je reagirala u bolnici, na licu mjesta, upoznala nadležne s problemom i propustima u svom slučaju! 
 da više rodilja tako postupi, vjerujem da bi doprinijele boljim uvjetima za druge rodilje  8)

----------


## tajchi73

> podrška Faniki i od mene   
> 
> nije mi jasno što su se neke uspjenile na ženu jer je imala negativno iskustvo  :? 
> poanta svega je da je to iskustvo iznijela ne samo anonimno na forumu već je reagirala u bolnici, na licu mjesta, upoznala nadležne s problemom i propustima u svom slučaju! 
>  da više rodilja tako postupi, vjerujem da bi doprinijele boljim uvjetima za druge rodilje  8)




 :Klap:

----------


## Sundance

Rodila na SD. Carski rez. Tragedija i katastrofa. Plakala sam dokle god nisam izašla iz tog mučilišta. Od nas tri žene u sobi , nas dvije smo plakale non stop. 
Čak je plahta na kojoj je ležala žena u sredini imala natpis "psihijatrijska bolnica Vrapče"  :Grin:  
Baby-eve ne čudi me da ti je bilo super... Ja kad sam tražila pomoć odbili su me, a kamoli da mi uzmu jednog nahranjenog na dva sata da se mogu onako izrezana posvetiti drugom.... A tražila sam samo jednom treću noć da nahranjenog uzmu dva sata jer nisam više mogla.... 
I dan danas se čudim kako je moj organizam izdržao da nisam oka sklpila(ali doslovno) 4 dana i tri noći i tek četvrtu noć odspavala 45min

----------


## Apathetic

> Rodila na SD. Carski rez. Tragedija i katastrofa. Plakala sam dokle god nisam izašla iz tog mučilišta. Od nas tri žene u sobi , nas dvije smo plakale non stop. 
> Čak je plahta na kojoj je ležala žena u sredini imala natpis "psihijatrijska bolnica Vrapče"  
> Baby-eve ne čudi me da ti je bilo super... Ja kad sam tražila pomoć odbili su me, a kamoli da mi uzmu jednog nahranjenog na dva sata da se mogu onako izrezana posvetiti drugom.... A tražila sam samo jednom treću noć da nahranjenog uzmu dva sata jer nisam više mogla.... 
> I dan danas se čudim kako je moj organizam izdržao da nisam oka sklpila(ali doslovno) 4 dana i tri noći i tek četvrtu noć odspavala 45min


Isuse kriste, pa ovo je katastrofa!!! Nadam se samo da netko od osoblja SD pročita koji put ove postove. Od kad su uveli taj bajni rooming in 24h, ispada da bi bilo bolje roditi u poljskoj bolnici za vrijeme 2 sv.rata   :Crying or Very sad:  
Drage RODE borile ste se za rooming in, koji je trebao biti predivno iskustvo za mame i bebe, ali zahvaljujući osoblju SD uskoro će se tražiti micanje istog!

----------


## sirius

> Drage RODE borile ste se za rooming in, koji je trebao biti predivno iskustvo za mame i bebe, ali zahvaljujući osoblju SD uskoro će se tražiti micanje istog!


Ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da ovo čitam.
Boravka majki i djece  zajedno nakon poroda je uvjet i norma (i svakako potreba) u civiliziranom (i manje civiliziranom svijetu).
To što neka naša rodilišta i naš sistem zdravstva sve shvaća doslovno(u jedno ili drugom smislu) nema veze sa tim da li je sistem boravka majke i djeteta zajedno dobar ili ne.
Osoblje treba educirati i naučiti novom sistemu,ali to nije posao Roda.
 Fleksibilnost i osobni pristup bi trebao biti nešto što se samo po sebi podrazumjeva,ali nažalost rijetko se susreće u našem društvu.
U jednom rodilištu majka moli za pomoć i ne nailazi na razumjevanje ,u drugom moli da joj donesu dijete a oni ne žele jer nije po protokolu.
Ista stvar samo drugo pakiranje...

----------


## maria71

Upravo zbog ovakvog shvaćanja rooming in-a u državnim bolnicima, ako ikad budem rađala drugi put idem u privatno rodilište gdje ću na osnovu novaca koje sam dala zahtijevati ono što ja hoću ,a ne nešto što mi netko drugi nameće.

jer kako bilo tko od vas može znati što je za mene najbolje, osim mene same ?

na svu sreću da sam u rodilištu u kojem sam bila potegnula debele veze da sjaše s mene  i da me prestanu maltretirati sa svojim standardima kako bih se ja trebala ponašati.

i opet je oporavak trajao dugo, neću ni zamisliti kako bi izgledao da sam im pustila da jašu po meni  sve u cilju boljitka i rooming ina

----------


## Apathetic

> Apathetic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Drage RODE borile ste se za rooming in, koji je trebao biti predivno iskustvo za mame i bebe, ali zahvaljujući osoblju SD uskoro će se tražiti micanje istog!
> 
> 
> Ja stvarno ne mogu vjerovati da ovo čitam.
> Boravka majki i djece  zajedno nakon poroda je uvjet i norma (i svakako potreba) u civiliziranom (i manje civiliziranom svijetu).
> To što neka naša rodilišta i naš sistem zdravstva sve shvaća doslovno(u jedno ili drugom smislu) nema veze sa tim da li je sistem boravka majke i djeteta zajedno dobar ili ne.
> ...


..Niste shvatili cinizam u mojoj rečenici....nitko nije ništa rekao na račun RODA...
Poanta rečenice je bila da fućkaš ti uvjete i norme civiliziranog svijeta, kad se osoblje nekih bolnica ponaša ko da su nadzornici u konc logoru. I umjesto da 24-rosatni rooming in bude uvertira u to da se majka što bolje pripremi za samostalnu brigu o djetetu, to se pretvara u traumatično iskustvo koje više nitko ne bi ponovio. U tom je stvar, bravo za osoblje babinjača SD, čestitamo na nevjerovatnom talentu zagorčavanja života mamama i bebama!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Apathetic

> Upravo zbog ovakvog shvaćanja rooming in-a u državnim bolnicima, ako ikad budem rađala drugi put idem u privatno rodilište gdje ću na osnovu novaca koje sam dala zahtijevati ono što ja hoću ,a ne nešto što mi netko drugi nameće.
> 
> jer kako bilo tko od vas može znati što je za mene najbolje, osim mene same ?
> 
> na svu sreću da sam u rodilištu u kojem sam bila potegnula debele veze da sjaše s mene  i da me prestanu maltretirati sa svojim standardima kako bih se ja trebala ponašati.
> 
> i opet je oporavak trajao dugo, neću ni zamisliti kako bi izgledao da sam im pustila da jašu po meni  sve u cilju boljitka i rooming ina


Ja sam ZA rooming in, da se razumijemo, ...ali za rooming in u kojem sestre pomažu prilagodbi majke na dijete, a ne koriste bebu kao oružje za napad i liječenje frustracija. Nisu oni glupi, jako se dobro vidi kako teče prilagodba, i smatram da im nikakva dodatna edukacija ne treba...pa nisu roboti da im treba mijenjati software. Stvar je u tome da im je sad ovo idealna prilika za iživljavanje radi uvjeta rada. 
Uostalom , da li je ikad provedeno istraživanje o broju žena sa post-porođ. depresijom po rodilištima. Naravno da uvjeti rodilišta nisu "okidač" za tako nešto, no činjenica je da SD ima u zadnje vrijeme jako puno slučajeva da su žene otpuštene sa velikim problemima. Jako puno žena odlazi od tamo sa manje ili više istim mislima: da porod nije ništa naspram odnosa na odjelu babinjača, i da im je to bilo najgorih 3-10 dana u životu :shock:

----------


## icyoh

Meni je osobno rooming bio najbolja stvar kod SD, no smatram da su to izveli dosta loše. Ja sam stekla dojam da su sestre jedva dočekale taj potez jer se tako rješevaju brige za bebače - kad god sam zvonila nekoj da mi dođe imala sam osjećaj da će mi otkinut glavu jer joj smetam.

----------


## iridana2666

Ja nisam rodila na SD (a trebala sam jer sam tamo imala debele veze za elektivni carski i ne mogu prežaliti što ipak nisam išla) već sam rodila u Rijeci, ali u ovom sistemu gdje je više majki zajedno i svaka sa svojom bebom smatram najvećom gluposti našeg zdravstva. 
Ako tražim sat vremena da se odmorim od svojeg djeteta, zašto mi nameću da moram slušati deranje tuđih beba? Ako tražim mir onda hoću mir, a ne da slušam tuđe jadikovke, mobitele, bebe, urlanje, ulaženje sestara u/iz sobe...
Rooming in je 100% pozitivan samo ako svaka rodilja ima svoju sobu (i da - pričam iz svog iskustva u inozemstvu). Meni osobno, ovaj rooming-in u Ri je bilo samo mučenje i jedva sam čekala da pobjegnem otamo.

----------


## meda

meni je boravak na babinjacama bio traumatican, bez obzira sto tada jos nije bio rooming in. tj. bas zbog toga!

----------


## Deaedi

> ali u ovom sistemu gdje je više majki zajedno i svaka sa svojom bebom smatram najvećom gluposti našeg zdravstva. 
> Ako tražim sat vremena da se odmorim od svojeg djeteta, zašto mi nameću da moram slušati deranje tuđih beba? Ako tražim mir onda hoću mir, a ne da slušam tuđe jadikovke, mobitele, bebe, urlanje, ulaženje sestara u/iz sobe...
> Rooming in je 100% pozitivan samo ako svaka rodilja ima svoju sobu ..


Slazem se. Na SD je rooming in samo izlika da se bebe daju mamama da sestre imaju mira.

----------


## Felix

> Ako tražim sat vremena da se odmorim od svojeg djeteta, zašto mi nameću da moram slušati deranje tuđih beba? Ako tražim mir onda hoću mir, a ne da slušam tuđe jadikovke, mobitele, bebe, urlanje, ulaženje sestara u/iz sobe...


moram primijetiti da prema ovome, ti ne bi bila zadovoljna niti da nije u pitanju rooming in. jer ako ne place beba, zvoni mobitel - to nema veze s roomingom, nego s dijeljenjem sobe s vise zena.

----------


## iridana2666

Ima veze i s jednim i drugim. Rooming in je samo šlag na kraju   :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Pa nismo u hotelu, u rodilištu smo. Meni nije ništa smetalo, pa nek i da sva djeca plaču 24 h dnevno meni pod nosom samo da je L stalno sa mnom. Odmarala sam se kad sam došla doma, tih par dana sam i tako bila preeuforična za spavanje. 
Ali opet, sve ovisi o čovjeku. Ja nisam previše komotna i ne očekujem od javne bolnice da budem sama u sobi, uživam u miru i tišini i da mi vlastito dijete donose samo kad je miran, opran i tih.
Doduše, da sestre mogu biti bolje, to je istina, ali sama ideja roominga mi je odlična.

----------


## iridana2666

> Pa nismo u hotelu, u rodilištu smo. Meni nije ništa smetalo, pa nek i da sva djeca plaču 24 h dnevno meni pod nosom samo da je L stalno sa mnom. Odmarala sam se kad sam došla doma, tih par dana sam i tako bila preeuforična za spavanje. 
> Ali opet, sve ovisi o čovjeku. Ja nisam previše komotna i ne očekujem od javne bolnice da budem sama u sobi, uživam u miru i tišini i da mi vlastito dijete donose samo kad je miran, opran i tih.
> Doduše, da sestre mogu biti bolje, to je istina, ali sama ideja roominga mi je odlična.


Vidjet' ćamo kada budeš rodila drugo i kada budeš znala da te kući čeka još jedno zahtjevno malo dijete i da nema izležavanja po krevetu već odmah u akciju. Mir u rodilištu ona 3 dana će ti itekako puno značiti. Da, smeta mi plač i urlanje tuđih beba jer one nisu moje, a ako ne želim slušati svoje, zašto bi slušala tuđe?

----------


## icyoh

Iridana jesi Ti možda bila sa mnom u sobi? To isto je govorila i moja cimerica   :Wink:

----------


## elin

> Upravo zbog ovakvog shvaćanja rooming in-a u državnim bolnicima, ako ikad budem rađala drugi put idem u privatno rodilište gdje ću na osnovu novaca koje sam dala zahtijevati ono što ja hoću ,a ne nešto što mi netko drugi nameće.
> 
> jer kako bilo tko od vas može znati što je za mene najbolje, osim mene same ?


  :Klap:  točno to i to je razlog zbog čega idući put idem u privatno rodilište. Meni se u trenutku kad sam najranjivija ne da zaj.....ti sa osobljem da bi dobila ono što trebam.




> Poanta rečenice je bila da fućkaš ti uvjete i norme civiliziranog svijeta, kad se osoblje nekih bolnica ponaša ko da su nadzornici u konc logoru. I umjesto da 24-rosatni rooming in bude uvertira u to da se majka što bolje pripremi za samostalnu brigu o djetetu, to se pretvara u traumatično iskustvo koje više nitko ne bi ponovio. U tom je stvar, bravo za osoblje babinjača SD, čestitamo na nevjerovatnom talentu zagorčavanja života mamama i bebama!


Poanta rooming-ina je da se majke brinu za dijete 24-sata. I sad, htjeli smo rooming-in, a onda kada smo skužili da je to malo teško posebice za prvorotku i ako je rezana (što je medicinsko osobolje cijelo vrijeme upozoravalo, ali ih nitko nije slušao) sad više ne, ne rooming-in. Ja ne mogu shvatiti činjenicu da nitko ne može vidjeti kakva je situacija u našim bolnicama, da nitko ne može shvatiti činjenicu da na odjelu babinjača rade 2 ili 3 sestre (ne znam točan broj), a da ima sigurno 20-ak rodilja i da te žene fizički ne mogu stići sve, zbog čega su onda živčane, pa zagorčavaju život onom tko im je najbliži - nažalost rodilja, a ne onome kome bi trebalo - našim vlastodršcima koji su rooming-in trebali organizirati kako spada (sa dovoljno osoblja). Evo to je ono kaj sam pričala i u jednom drugom pdf, a to je da postoji razlog zašto vani mame s bebom imaju apartman (ili eventualno 2 rodilje po sobi), da imaju dovoljan broj sestara i ostale uvjete - kaj vi fakat mislite da vani ljudi vole trošiti novce uludo. Ne, nego ako hoćeš organizirati i imati rooming-in to ima svoju cijenu i valja ga organizirati kako spada, a ne gle super ideja, ajmo uvesti, a imamo li uvjete - ne, ali nema veze - tako je sa svime kod nas. Ali neke cure misle da nema problema, mogu one i čučati kraj dječjeg krevećita (e ovo je cinično) - ali ne mogu.

Nego, da podjelim s vama kaj sam danas razmišljala. Mislila sam o ženi muževa bratića (u Njamačkoj) i kako je ona mislila da hoće još jedno dijete (pozitivno iskustvo poroda), a nakon što je mala porasla više ne želi. A ja sam obrnuto: kad sam se izvukla iz bolnice mislila sam nikad više, a što je više gledam opet bi jedno. I onda se mislim: ona je vjerojatno imala apartman (sobicu sa tušem i krevetićem za bebu), dovoljno medicinskog osoblja da joj pokaže sve oko dojenja, posjete kad god poželi. I normalo mi je da joj je to super iskustvo. Zato velim, idući put Podobnik - ne pada mi napamet zezati se sa svime ovim, te moljakati, kumiti i sl. I već sad počinjem skupljati lovu.

----------


## cvijeta73

eee, cure moje - zato vam je koji put koristan veliki strah od poroda. 
jer kad nakon tolikog straha (i prvi put i drugi put) rodiš - a može ti pored uha dernjati se 20 beba, i može te ne znam koliko boliti rez od epiziotomije, ti si toliko sretan da ništa oko sebe, osim svoje bebe, ne primjećuješ.

meni je super bilo na babinjačama u rijeci. naročito s jurajem, koji je stalno bio uz mene. mara je bila na intenzivnoj, 4 dana odvojena od mene - to mi je bilo baš nekako teško podnijeti i preporodila sam se kad su mi je vratili.

ne znam, ja sam valjda bila u nekoj dobroj smjeni - sestre su svakoj mami koja se potužila uzele dijete i nisu radile nikakve drame oko toga - mojoj cimerici su i preko cijele noći uzele dijete, da se ona odmori. 

a meni su pasali moji mali mišići, koje sam cijelo vrijeme samo promatrala i čudila se kako su savršeni.   :Heart:

----------


## Apathetic

...možda je lakše izdržati rooming in ako si 3 dana u bolnici, no ja sam konkretno bila 2 tjedna (zbog uzimanja antibiotika iz koznakojeg razloga, tj.nikad mi nisu rekli) i morate shvatiti da nije isto biti u toj situaciji 3 dana i toliko dugo kao ja. Gužva na odjelu nije opravdanje, jer kako je i sama Fanika rekla (a počela je ovaj post) na drugom joj je odjelu bilo neusporedivo bolje, a čisto sumnjam da tamo isto nema manjak sestara. Ja mogu reći iz osobnog iskustva, kad sam ja bila bilo je 4 sestre i još par praktikantica i bile su živčane jer ih se diglo s cigarete ili čitanja novina. E pa sorry, ni ja na svom poslu ne čitam novine. I da je 20 rodilja a njih 2-3, opet bi u svojoj smjeni mogle posvetiti barem 20 min rodilji. Mislim , to je čista matematika.   :Evil or Very Mad:  . Ako sad više ne moraju hraniti bebe, nositi ih i brinuti se o njima zbog uvedenog roomin ina onda bi se bar mogle kvalitetnije posvetiti rodiljama. Nema tih novaca koje neću platiti da odem privatno. Jer si ŽELIM rooming in, i jer mi nije problem biti s bebom, ali kad nekog molim da mi pomogne oko dojenja, onda nek odvoji 5 min i pomogne mi, a ne da mi se prijeti, dere se na mene itd. Mislim žene s carskim su si same stavljale čepiće, a to je živi manevar nakon razrezanog ti trbuha...mislim to je 2 sek posla!

----------


## Felix

meni je fascinantno kako se na rooming in zale uglavnom samo na sv. duhu (s izuzetkom iridane i rijeckog rodilista, ali imam dojam da bi iridana bila zadovoljna samo copy-pasteom svoje privatne sobe iz prvog poroda) gdje je rooming in uveden nedavno. u mnogim, posebno manjim rodistima je to normalna i uobicajena stvar i nisam primijetila da se neka dubrovkinja zalila na nehumane uvjete rooming in-a. 

sv duh je naravno veliko rodiliste s velikom fluktuacijom rodilja i beba, ali opet, vjerujem i nadam se da ce se medicinsko osoblje uskoro adaptirati na nova pravila i poceti ih primjenjivati onako kako rodilje i bebe zasluzuju.

----------


## Apathetic

> meni je fascinantno kako se na rooming in zale uglavnom samo na sv. duhu (s izuzetkom iridane i rijeckog rodilista, ali imam dojam da bi iridana bila zadovoljna samo copy-pasteom svoje privatne sobe iz prvog poroda) gdje je rooming in uveden nedavno. u mnogim, posebno manjim rodistima je to normalna i uobicajena stvar i nisam primijetila da se neka dubrovkinja zalila na nehumane uvjete rooming in-a. 
> 
> sv duh je naravno veliko rodiliste s velikom fluktuacijom rodilja i beba, ali opet, vjerujem i nadam se da ce se medicinsko osoblje uskoro adaptirati na nova pravila i poceti ih primjenjivati onako kako rodilje i bebe zasluzuju.


pa dobro da je to netko primjetio   :Love:  
i kad nije bilo rooming-ina tamo je bila koma. Problem je u osoblju,

----------


## elin

> Gužva na odjelu nije opravdanje, jer kako je i sama Fanika rekla (a počela je ovaj post) na drugom joj je odjelu bilo neusporedivo bolje, a čisto sumnjam da tamo isto nema manjak sestara. Ja mogu reći iz osobnog iskustva, kad sam ja bila bilo je 4 sestre i još par praktikantica i bile su živčane jer ih se diglo s cigarete ili čitanja novina. E pa sorry, ni ja na svom poslu ne čitam novine. I da je 20 rodilja a njih 2-3, opet bi u svojoj smjeni mogle posvetiti barem 20 min rodilji. Mislim , to je čista matematika.   .


nemoj se ljutiti, ali na gin I koju je spominjala Fanika sestre kontaktiraju sa pacijentima 2x na dan (jutarnja i večernja vizita) i ako još nešto nekome treba (kao npr. meni koja sam bila u totalnom živčanom rastrojstvu ili Faniki koja je vjerojatno tamo bila jedina sa bebom). Na babinjačama sam samo ja zvonila svaki dan najmanje 6-7 puta na dan, prema tome neka je svaka tako (s time da kad sam ja bila nije bio rooming-in) i neka ima 20 rodilja - vjeruj mi izračunala sam matematički, ali im smjena nije bila dovoljno dugačka da svima posvete 20 minuta. Gle, naravno da njihovo ponašanje nije u redu (iako su prema meni osobno bile super, ali vjerujem i curama koje kažu da nisu prema njima) i da one moraju shvatiti da se na taj način ne mogu ponašati, ali i mi ostali moramo shvatiti na rooming-in nije samo uvesti ćemo, pa kaj tu ima dadeš dijete rodilji da se brine za njega kao što bi i trebala, već je to i stvar mogućnosti, stvar privatnosti itd. već sam sve navela, pa neću ponovno (obučeno osoblje i dovoljno osoblja, uvjeti što se tiče prostora, a za sve to treba love-nažalost).

----------


## Apathetic

[quote="elin
nemoj se ljutiti, ali na gin I koju je spominjala Fanika sestre kontaktiraju sa pacijentima 2x na dan (jutarnja i večernja vizita) i ako još nešto nekome treba (kao npr. meni koja sam bila u totalnom živčanom rastrojstvu ili Faniki koja je vjerojatno tamo bila jedina sa bebom). Na babinjačama sam samo ja zvonila svaki dan najmanje 6-7 puta na dan, prema tome neka je svaka tako (s time da kad sam ja bila nije bio rooming-in) i neka ima 20 rodilja - vjeruj mi izračunala sam matematički, ali im smjena nije bila dovoljno dugačka da svima posvete 20 minuta. Gle, naravno da njihovo ponašanje nije u redu (iako su prema meni osobno bile super, ali vjerujem i curama koje kažu da nisu prema njima) i da one moraju shvatiti da se na taj način ne mogu ponašati, ali i mi ostali moramo shvatiti na rooming-in nije samo uvesti ćemo, pa kaj tu ima dadeš dijete rodilji da se brine za njega kao što bi i trebala, već je to i stvar mogućnosti, stvar privatnosti itd. već sam sve navela, pa neću ponovno (obučeno osoblje i dovoljno osoblja, uvjeti što se tiče prostora, a za sve to treba love-nažalost).[/quote]
ja npr. nisam zvonila više od 5 puta u 2 tjedna pa su opet histerizirale. 
Ali zanimljivo je kako gore svi skoče kad se čuje ime Podobnik. Ko opareni!! 
S jedne strane bi se ponašali kako njima paše, a s druge strane kad čuju da negdje postoje bolji uvijeti onda se svi nađu uvrijeđeni. Spomenite im samo da razmišljate o tome da rodite: U Austriji, U Postojni, kod Podobnika itd. Pa ćete vidjeti reakcije

----------


## Deaedi

> Poanta rooming-ina je da se majke brinu za dijete 24-sata.


Ne bi se slozila. Poanta rooming-ina je da mame i bebe budu skupa 24h, te da imaju 24h podrsku strucnog i medicinskog osoblja, ukoliko im je potrebna. Kod nas nema te podrške, a ona je ključna.

----------


## maria71

Jednoumno potpisujem

jer ako je svrha da se ja 24 sata brinem o djetetu onda ću ići doma iza poroda odmah, a ne da se medicnsko osoblje izdire na mene.


( Da vas utješim, jednom su probale   :Grin:   )

----------


## Apathetic

I ne samo da se brineš za svoje, nego se brineš i za tuđe i za druge koji su još jadniji od tebe! Najbolje da raspuste sve sestre  i plate nam dnevnicu po izlasku   :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> I ne samo da se brineš za svoje, nego se brineš i za tuđe i za druge koji su još jadniji od tebe! Najbolje da raspuste sve sestre  i plate nam dnevnicu po izlasku


uuuuu, može, ako ti hoćeš ići sa mnom idući put ja neću ići u privatno (štednja) nego na SD, ali ti ja platim kaj se brineš o mom djetetu kad ja ne mogu prema njihovoj satnici - 25 kn, a onda nađem i nekog da mi počisti kuću za 45 kuna po satu (i ja se odmorim 3 dana i dođem u čistu kuću i još uštedim, zakon): :D

----------


## tajchi73

ak sestre stignu tračat, pit kavu i pušit, a stignu  :Mad:  , onda bogme stignu i radit svoj posao. Da manje razglabaju o zahtjevnim pacijenticama više bi stigle napravit. U doba kad sam ja rađala nije bilo rooming-ina i bilo mi je žao, ne zato što bih ja to sigurno mogla, nego zato što bih se osjećala sigurnije da je dijete uvijek uz mene  :Grin:  ( nisam baš od teškog povjerenja u te sestre, a ni doktore- morat ću po kvartu  8) da me ne prepoznaju   :Laughing:  )  Naravno, da bi to bilo lijepo i poučno iskustvo trebalo bi biti onako kako je deaedi napisala: 



> Poanta rooming-ina je da mame i bebe budu skupa 24h, te da imaju 24h podrsku strucnog i medicinskog osoblja, ukoliko im je potrebna. Kod nas nema te podrške, a ona je ključna.


*Felix*-stvarno je istina da se puno žena buni zbog rooming-ina na SD-u, moja je šogorica npr. rodila u ŠI bolnici , beba je bila stalno s njom i bilo joj je naporno, ali je osoblje očito  bilo bolje i susretljivije s obzirom da joj nije ostalo u lošem sjećanju, tak da za odbijanje rooming-ina na SD-u krivim isključivo osoblje   :Grin:  . Al to sam ja, ja uvijek krivim osoblje    :Grin:   :Laughing:  .

*maria71*- kažeš probale jednom  :? , baš me zanima što si im rekla pa da su odustale ( ipak se one udruže pa za vratom umjesto jedne imaš cijelu četu   :Teletubbies:  ). Zato lijepo savjetuj   :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## maria71

nakon oštrog starta povukla sam debelu vezu i onda sam imala mir, grdo su me gledale ,ali me nisu vrijeđale bilo direktno bilo indirektno

----------


## Frida

> icyoh prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pa nismo u hotelu, u rodilištu smo. Meni nije ništa smetalo, pa nek i da sva djeca plaču 24 h dnevno meni pod nosom samo da je L stalno sa mnom. Odmarala sam se kad sam došla doma, tih par dana sam i tako bila preeuforična za spavanje. 
> Ali opet, sve ovisi o čovjeku. Ja nisam previše komotna i ne očekujem od javne bolnice da budem sama u sobi, uživam u miru i tišini i da mi vlastito dijete donose samo kad je miran, opran i tih.
> Doduše, da sestre mogu biti bolje, to je istina, ali sama ideja roominga mi je odlična.
> 
> 
> Vidjet' ćamo kada budeš rodila drugo i kada budeš znala da te kući čeka još jedno zahtjevno malo dijete i da nema izležavanja po krevetu već odmah u akciju. Mir u rodilištu ona 3 dana će ti itekako puno značiti. Da, smeta mi plač i urlanje tuđih beba jer one nisu moje, a ako ne želim slušati svoje, zašto bi slušala tuđe?


so not true  :Razz:  

Ja doma imam trogodišnjakinju pa sam jedva čekala RI, to je jedan od glavnih razloga zbog kojih sam išla na Sveti Duh, iako su naši cimeri plakali cijele noći mene, a ni P to nije diralo, uživala sam jer smo bili zajedno. 
Zar ti ZAISTA vjeruješ da ćeš se odmoriti ta tri dana u rodilištu? 

Nažalost, činjenica je da osoblje nije na visini zadatka   :Sad:

----------


## iridana2666

> iridana2666 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  icyoh prvotno napisa
> ...


Naravno da bi se odmorila da imam svoju sobu (ili apartman) i da mi bebu odnose/donose kako ja hoću i de ne slušam dernjavu tuđe djece, gledam tuđe posjete (niti one gledaju mene), slušam tuđe mobitele i da sad ne nabrajam.

----------


## Sundance

Na kraju je jedna pedijatrijska sestra rekla da je sve to katastrofa jer oni imaju samo 50% uvjeta za rooming in. Zašto rade nešto za što nemaju uvjete...

----------


## Sundance

Ja sam npr približila ormarić i krevetić od bebe od svoje cimerice do svog kreveta. Rupu sam popunila narolanim bademantilom i narolanim pokrivačem. Dečeke stavila jednog iznad drugog i tako se namjestila na bok do njih i davala cicu jednom pa drugom.... Jer nisam bila u stanju ih dizati iz krevetića da bi ih nahranila... Pa kaj je to normalno da izrezana ležim s njih dvojicom na onom krevetu širine 50-60cm....
I sva sreća da sam mlijeko dobila odmah, i sva sreća da mi oni nisu prva djeca pa sam dojenje odradila majstorski. Kad sam rodila kćer kao prvorotkinji mi nisu ni pokazali kako, nego su mi je dali na krevet i rekli "mama stavite cicu djetetu u usta i to je to.   :Mad:  "   :Evil or Very Mad:  Dok nije došao treći dan Stanojević(ili kako već) i sve nas podučavao u sobi.

A sada kad sam rodila, četvrti dan nakon carskog malo sam došla k sebi i uspjela oba dvojicu u isto vrijeme staviti na cicu (kakav sam majstor bila) da su se sestre načudile kako uspijevam. 

Da vam ne duljim, u životu nisam bila u većoj depresiji, u životu nisam toliko plakala kao tih pet dana...
Moja mama je htjela razgovarati sa doktorom da mi produlje borovak jer sam ja sigurno pala u postporođajnu depresiju... Doslovno sam ju za ruku ispratila do vrata van da vidim da ide doma da ne bi slučajno ostala koju minutu duže nego što trebam...
A kad sam došla doma bila sam sretnija nego ikad...
U šoku od svega sam se još ndugo oporavljala i svima govorila da tih 5 dana tamo ne bi poželjela ni najgorem neprijatelju...

----------


## Sundance

a komentari nekih sestara kad sam tražila pomoć koju nisam dobila na kraju... su bili:
Pa kak ćete vi doma ako nemožete ovdje!
Pa šta vi hoćete druge mame blizanaca su isto cijelo vrijeme sa svojom djecom itd.... A samo zato jer sam jednom u tih 4 dana zadnju noć tražila da jednog nahranjenog uzmu dva sata da mogu normalno drugog nahranit.

----------


## Apathetic

> Da vam ne duljim, u životu nisam bila u većoj depresiji, u životu nisam toliko plakala kao tih pet dana...
> ...


tamo i one potpuno prisebne dobe postporođajnu depresiju

----------


## Apathetic

> Pa kak ćete vi doma ako nemožete ovdje!
> Pa šta vi hoćete druge mame blizanaca su isto cijelo vrijeme sa svojom djecom itd.... .


pa šta ih boli briga kak ćeš si ti doma to organizirati....ne žive svi u gerilskim uvjetima pa da im je ovo "normalno". I u neandertalskim plemenima su žene pomagale rodilji.  :Mad:

----------


## ina33

Potpisujem i ja Daedi - nije poanta samo da mama i beba budu zajedno, jer onda mogu direkt iz bolnice doma, to bi bilo svima najelegantnije. Mogu samo reći da su u mojoj sobi cimerice krizirale ako bi slučajno trebali ostat dulje od 3 dana - plač i sl. (ja sam ostala 8 dana), a kad sam prvi dan došla čudila sam se ženi koja je izlazila s djetetom na svoju odgovornost iako je imao žuticu, mislila sam da je nerazumna, ali kako sam je razumjela taj 3. dan. Moja je kriza bila isto 3. dan, cimerica do mene mislila da sam flipnula, a sutradan je i ona isto jadna u plač kad je shvatila da mora ostat dan dulje. Tako smo se nekako međusobno onda i nasmijavale i okrenule na šalu. Tako da mogu samo zamislit kako je bilo 2 tjedna. Nije mi se dalo niti slikavati ispred rodilišta u kojem smo trku bili, imamo samo jednu bezveznu u kojoj nekome fali glava, sad mi žao, ali u tom sam trenu samo htjela čim prije otići. Bio je to nekakav antiklimaks nakon tolikod iščekivanja naše cure, možda su te uspomene obojane i svim tim sitnim komplikacijama koje su me zadesile, možda bi s drugom bebom mi to sve bilo smiješno što mi je tad smetalo. Sestre stvarno daju sve od sebe, nisam doživjela niti čula za drskost, eventualno je neka malo hladnija i suzdržanija, ali zvoni im se stalno jer žene shvate doslovno da mogu zvoniti i ne mogu stići na toliku količinu žena, pa najčešće ispadne nakon 2-3. zvona "ovo je 24-satni rooming in, to ste znali, Vi se morate snaći sa svojom bebom". Premalo je njih, previše je nas, a prostor je preskučen. Možda je to u manjim rodilištima ležernije, ne znam, SD je nekako na glasu pa je navala, plus Zagreb...

----------


## ina33

A propos neuzimanja beba, ja sam stekla dojam da to oni ne smiju, tj. ne da ne žele ili da se iskaljuju, nego baš da ne smiju ako je mama "samo" malo umorna, smiju samo ženama s carskim prvu noć ili ako je nekakav takav režim kao što je na kraju moj bio - mama na ablaktaciji. Onda sam valjda upala u neku njima poznatu shemu koja nije bila customizacija prema željama/potrebama individualne rodilje nego shema a) mama doji i shema b) mama ne doji i bilo je sve lakše, izlazili su mi u rado susret, bili ljubazni, išla sam hraniti bebu svaka 3 sata na neonatologiju, sve su mi rado pokazivali i odgovarali na moja pitanja i sve smo se dogovarali jer je to bila valjda službeno odobren protokol i jer su, imam dojam, smjeli tako postupati.

----------


## ina33

Da ne bude sve crno, uspomene iz rađaone i iz intenzivne su mi super   :Heart: ! A nakon toga kao da je sve stalo na 5 dana, pa se opet prekrasno nastavilo čim smo došli doma   :Heart: .

----------


## bauba

> Poanta rooming-ina je da mame i bebe budu skupa 24h, te *da imaju 24h podrsku strucnog i medicinskog osoblja*, ukoliko im je potrebna. Kod nas nema te podrške, a ona je ključna.


Da nije bilo rodinog s.o.s. telefona, drage moje, ja ne bi uspjela dojiti svoje dijete jer je meni podrška kod dojenja bila npr.:"gospođo x, bolje je da ne dolazite na izdajanje jer ionako nemate dovoljno mlijeka a zauzimate mjesto nekoj mami koja ima mlijeka za svoju bebicu!"

Čitajući iznova ovaj topic, sad sam tek osvijestila koliku štetu rade te "prekrasne sestre koje daju sve od sebe" većini prvorotkinja. Uvjere te da tako mora biti.
I stalno ih pokrivamo, razumijevamo, neugodna iskustva opravdavamo... 
 :Nope: 
U svome poslu bila sam tisuće puta u vrlo stresnim situacijama, pod pritiskom no nikada, zaista nikada nisam oštetila korisnika ili odbrusila da nemam vremena, uvijek sam saslušala svakoga i tražila mirno riješenje problema.
I ponavljam još jednom, gužva nikako ne opravdava otresitost.

Užasno mi je žao što nisam izišla u javnost sa svojim iskustvom sa odjela babinjača i pedijatrije.
Nisam htjela zbog sažaljenja koje mi zaista nije potrebno u životu a kako čitam, većina se zadovoljila sa mrvicama dobroga pa opet, šutim od srama da ne ispadnem šmizla ili nezahvalna.

U svakom slučaju, moj drugi porod neće biti na SD-u unatoč izvrsnom lječničkom timu.

----------


## ina33

Ja mislim da je dobar dio i u novcu i imam nepopularan stav da bi svi morali više partipirat za zdrav. usluge - tu se slažem sa Škegrom. A ovo za usporedbe, točno, ja uspoređujem sa sestrinim pričama o uvjetima iz ST rodilišta, pa je uvijek i ono "dobro smo prošli" što se tiče poroda. Ali, opet, na SD-u sam bila i operirana i "okus" toga je puno nekako normalniji ostao, samo svi su ti odjeli manje opterećeni od babinjača.

----------


## Apathetic

Ko je uopće "glavni" za odjel babibnjača?! su one pod pedijatrijom ili rodilištem?! Meni se isto činilo da bi nekad i pomogle al se boje onog iznad!
Uostalom šta ne bi trebale najveće kritike i ići na "glavnog u odjelu" 8)

----------


## tajchi73

_








 Apathetic prvotno napisa
					
				
Ko je uopće "glavni" za odjel babibnjača?! su one pod pedijatrijom ili rodilištem?! Meni se isto činilo da bi nekad i pomogle al se boje onog iznad!
Uostalom šta ne bi trebale najveće kritike i ići na "glavnog u odjelu" 8)





_


glavna za sestre je gl. sestra bolnice koja je btw super ljubazna teta, voljna saslušat, suosjećajna, al kolko u svemu tome ona može pomoć  :?  .

meni se čini da su sestre takve jer il žele smanjit natalitet ili se boje da ne bi koja rodilja ostala duže od tri dana   :Laughing:  - u svakom slučaju žele si osigurat manje posla.

Netko je napisao da sestre sad imaju puno posla, pa ja sam rodila dok nije bilo rooming-ina i nisu bile niš bolje  :?  :? -bit će da su ipak i inače takve bezobrazne   :Grin:  .

----------


## tajchi73

_








 maria71 prvotno napisa
					
				
nakon oštrog starta povukla sam debelu vezu i onda sam imala mir, grdo su me gledale ,ali me nisu vrijeđale bilo direktno bilo indirektno





_



tatu nekog klinca?  :Grin: 

ja sam mislila da si ih ti uspjela sredit   :Razz:   ovak nikakve koristi ,već smo na početku zaključili da smo mi protiv veza i plaćanja   :Laughing:  ( osim kad nam je jako bitno   :Saint:  il kad znamo kaj nas čeka  8)  )





> grdo su me gledale


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   nekaj su ipak morale

----------


## elin

wrong, rooming-in je 24-satni boravak bebe s majkom u bolnici jer u protivnom SD ne bi nikada dobio titulu Bolnica-prijatelj djeteta, niti bi se ono tamo zvalo rooming-in. Rooming-in bi, naravno trebao uključivati, a u normalnim zemljama i uključuje dovoljno osoblja koje će pokazati ženi kako da se brine za dijete i poticati ju na dojenje. Isto tako, budući su bebe sa mamama u sobi ne bi trebalo biti u sobi više od 2 žene jer nastaje kaos. Ali kod nas je uvijek tako da poslodavac jednu osobu zaposli na posao za koji realno treba 2-3 osobe, da mi uvijek kao najveći idioti tražimo "samo malo" (npr. tražim samo da su bebe s nama, ne treba nam ništa dugo, za sve ostalo će se majka pobrinuti ili tražim samo da sam u bolnici uz svoje dijete ja ću na stolcu sjediti cijele dane i noći). Zašto mi ne bi tražile ono kaj nam treba: treba nam rooming-in u kojem ima dovoljno osoblja koje će nam pružiti svu podršku, trebaju nam normalne sobe u kojima ćemo uživati uz svoju bebu, posjetu i mir bez plača drugih beba, bez mobitela, bez tuđih posjeta i trebaju nam općenito apartmani za majke s djecom - zakaj je to tak teško reći i tak teško tažiti.
Poanta: ja ću i dalje drugo dijete roditi privatno gdje ću dobiti sve što tražim, ali žalosna je činjenica da niti moj niti Fanikin, niti bilo čiji drugi porod na SD nije koštao ništa manje od poroda kod privatnika (jer sve to mi plaćamo i to u ratama kroz doprinose HZZO-u).
I još jedna žalosna činjenica je da se ovdje spominje kako sestre piju kavu i puše cigarete - vjerujem da neke da, ali sam ih ja jako rijetko viđala da imaju čik pauzu (to je uglavno bilo po noći), a isto su govorili i za ljude koje rade u HZZO-u: drage moje, ja radila tamo - čovjek se nema vremena niti popišati, a svi dolaze i vrijeđaju te i pljuju i govore neka ja izvolim na burzu ako neću raditi i vjerute mi da se osjećaš kao zadnje govno jer pokušavaš ljudima što više izaći u susret, ali posao možeš stići samo ako se raščetvoriš i nikako drugačije. Treba li reći da sam dala otkaz i našla drugi posao i preporodila se nakon toga .

----------


## Frida

> Ja mislim da je dobar dio i u novcu i imam nepopularan stav da bi svi morali više partipirat za zdrav. usluge.


mislim da je 15% na brutto dohodak sasvim dovoljno (mojih 15% ispada više od mjesečne rate najskuplje police jednog našeg osiguravajućeg drutva). :/ 

ponavljam, za lijepu riječ osoblja ne treba puno, uvjeti u kojima rade nisu idealni ali rodilje za to nisu krive i nebi trebale ispaštati, na kraju krajeva tko od nas radi u idealnim uvjetima i nije nikada imao loš dan na poslu? koju od nas bi nadređeni tolerirao da se prema poslu odnosimo kao vćeina medicinskog osoblja?  :Grin:

----------


## tajchi73

*elin*- pa sama navodiš da ne možemo dobit najosnovnije , a trebamo tražit apartmane i više osoblja :?  ( misliš da će sestre tad biti ljubaznije ). Rijetko koja žena se tu buni na malu sobu, ali skoro svakoj smeta ponašanje osoblja. Što mi vrijedi soba od 100 kvadrata s lijepim zastorima ak me sestra zaobilazi u širokom luku ili gleda ko potencijalnu vreću za šutanje :?  ( naravno jezikom   :Grin:  )

_



			
				I još jedna žalosna činjenica je da se ovdje spominje kako sestre piju kavu i puše cigarete - vjerujem da neke da, ali sam ih ja jako rijetko viđala da imaju čik pauzu (to je uglavno bilo po noći),
			
		

_

zato što nisi dobro gledala   :Grin:  - po noći to rade češće jer nema šefova, a ako koji dr. i dođe došao je na kavicu i čik   :Grin:  .   


_



			
				u HZZO-u: drage moje, ja radila tamo - čovjek se nema vremena niti popišati
			
		

_

 :shock: , očito ovisi u kojem si dijelu, moja frendica se dogovori s babama i svaki dan druga šmugne ranije doma ( ili samo jedna ostane-zaboravih točno   :Rolling Eyes: ). U svakom slučaju znam da i ona i njena mama znaju s placa direkt za doma, pa što onda zaključit   :Grin:

----------


## Apathetic

realno gledano uvijeti su koma: nas 3 smo jedva stale u sobu, a grijanje je bilo toliko nahajcano da mi je mala bila mokra ko mišić. kak sad još k tome ubace i 3 krevetića s djecom meni stvarno nije jasno. da ne kažem da su zbog nesnosne vrućine prozori bili stalno otvoreni pa mi je dijete bilo konstantno na propuhu. Ako nisu imali uvjete za rooming in , onda se to trebalo i javno reći!! Iskreno ja stvarno ne znam di bi pored mene prije par godina još stalo i dijete :shock:

----------


## ina33

> ponavljam, za lijepu riječ osoblja ne treba puno, uvjeti u kojima rade nisu idealni ali rodilje za to nisu krive i nebi trebale ispaštati, na kraju krajeva tko od nas radi u idealnim uvjetima i nije nikada imao loš dan na poslu?


Ma, nekako mi se čini da nije problem u lijepoj riječi - meni su, npr., govorile da nam super ide (a završilo ablaktacijom), nitko nije bio neljubazan i sl., nego ono - treba konkretna pomoć, ali one to ne stignu na toliko žena. Ne radi se o lošem danu, nego je stalno žrvanj. A plaće u zdravstvu su plaće u zdravstvu, ne znam onda di ide tih naših 15% da se onda nekako "pogubi" na kraju lanca  :?.

----------


## ina33

> ... pa mi je dijete bilo konstantno na propuhu.


E, i ovo, nama su zvali nekog majstora, ali nije uspio ništa napraviti, prozori propuhuju, mene je isto bilo strah za dijete, a cura koja je bila tik do prozora je svoje dijete bila gurnula prema mome, a na prozor smo zarolale deku.

----------


## elin

> :shock: , očito ovisi u kojem si dijelu, moja frendica se dogovori s babama i svaki dan druga šmugne ranije doma ( ili samo jedna ostane-zaboravih točno  ). U svakom slučaju znam da i ona i njena mama znaju s placa direkt za doma, pa što onda zaključit


da ti ili nikada nisi radila ili nikada nisi radila u takvim firmama nešto od toga svakako ili to nije tak dobra frendica da ti ispriča sve, u svakom slučaju točno je da se odlazi ranije, ali isto tako se i ujutro prije čaja ili kave (naravno ako hoćeš popiti dođeš 30 minuta ranije) poslože tabletice na stol i krene ....

Frida je u pravu što se tiče novaca za zdravstveno - da toliko love izdvajamo za policu zdravstvenog npr. u USA na rukama bi nas nosili, a mi dobijemo šut kartu i ovakvu organizaciju.

----------


## ina33

> Frida je u pravu što se tiče novaca za zdravstveno - da toliko love izdvajamo za policu zdravstvenog npr. u USA na rukama bi nas nosili, a mi dobijemo šut kartu i ovakvu organizaciju.


Ljudi, u čemu je po vama problem, di nestaje ta lova koja se pumpa u sustav? Pitam jer me stvarno zanima i jer vidim da je po bolnicama besparica do krajnjih granica - nema materijala i slično. Ovo pomaganje rodilje jedna drugoj mi miriše na ono kad se u Bosni nakon 2. svjetskog svekrva od moje svekrve na kraju, čekajući u bolnici operaciju bubrega ili tako nekog organa toliko iscrpila jer je morala pomagat oko drugih, težih bolesnika, nije spavala i sl., da je na kraju izašla iz bolnice nedočekajući operaciju pa se operirala kasnije u ZG-u. Moj je dojam da je to možda i slično kao što je i prije bilo - kome će krenut dojenje i tko će bit OK bit će, usprkos rooming inu ili razdvajanju od bebe.

----------


## tajchi73

_[quote]




 elin prvotno napisa
					
				





 tajchi73 prvotno napisa
					
				
 :shock: , očito ovisi u kojem si dijelu, moja frendica se dogovori s babama i svaki dan druga šmugne ranije doma ( ili samo jedna ostane-zaboravih točno  ). U svakom slučaju znam da i ona i njena mama znaju s placa direkt za doma, pa što onda zaključit  


da ti ili nikada nisi radila ili nikada nisi radila u takvim firmama nešto od toga svakako ili to nije tak dobra frendica da ti ispriča sve, u svakom slučaju točno je da se odlazi ranije, ali isto tako se i ujutro prije čaja ili kave (naravno ako hoćeš popiti dođeš 30 minuta ranije) poslože tabletice na stol i krene ....


_

u takvim firmama gdje se može otić ranije doma nažalost stvarno nisam radila  :Sad:  , a o težini posla mogu samo reć da  znam radit i po 60 sati tjedno bez plaćenog prekovremenog ili dobivenog slobodnog dana 8) , naravno sa strankama   :Grin:   koje se najčešće ne znaju niti potpisat a pune su pametovanja, o njihovoj kulturi/nekulturi neću ni pisat. I naravno da mi smješak ne silazi s lica   :Grin:   ( zato i tu toliko često stavljam smajliće koji se smiju-profesionalna deformacija   :Grin:  ) Također, ja odlazak na bolovanje mogu sanjat, u godišnji mi se računaju  subote, nedjelje i praznici ,a te dane osim subote poduzeće čak niti ne radi :shock: . Pauza za gablec  :?  što je to?  Ja bih nakon 14 g. staža sutra otrčala u državnu službu, al treba veza   :Grin:  , pa ak se netko nudi, eto me   :Grin: .  Eto javlja se i kolegica,  i ona bi preko žnjore ak može   :Grin:   :Grin:   ( jedan smajlić je od nje ).

----------


## elin

tajchi, sve kaj si nabrojala i ja, a da nam nije naročito teško i da imamo ipak vremena za popišati se pokazuje i činjenica da se na poslu tipkamo i dopisujemo na forumu   :Laughing:   8) Ne kudi konja kojeg nisi jahala, meni je puno bolje tu gdje jesam (a ja za razliku od tebe imam uzorak za usporedbu).
Subote mi naravno ulaze u g.o., pauze naravno nemam - jedem dok radim, odlazak na bolovanje si ne mogu priuštiti - tak da kad je mala bila bolesna sam cijelo vrijeme radila, ali opet to tipkanje...  :Laughing:   :D očito da nam nije tak strašno.
Ne želiš u državnu službu, vjeruj mi, nitko to više ne želi. Da, i meni mora biti smješak na licu, ali mi je lakše jer mi do sada nitko nije prijetio da će me ubiti, nisam zvala policiju da me obrani jer ne znam da li će me luđak prebiti, nitko me nije ničim uvrijedio (iako je i moj posao rad sa strankama i ima dosta nepismenih ljudi, ali to ne znači automatski da su nepristojni - dapače, po mom iskustvu gori su oni koji imaju završene škole).   :Wink:  
I opet, koliko nam može biti loše kad se dopisujemo, što tamo nisam mogla niti sanjati  :Grin:   :Wink:

----------


## bauba

> Ljudi, u čemu je po vama problem, di nestaje ta lova koja se pumpa u sustav? Pitam jer me stvarno zanima i jer vidim da je po bolnicama besparica do krajnjih granica - nema materijala i slično.


Upravo na plaće ljudi zaposlenih u bolnici.
Osnovice im istina, nisu velike, ali zato neki mogu dobiti ekstra plaćena dežurstva, noćni rad i sl.
Bez uvrede, fućka mi se za njihove plaće niti mislim da neko zanimanje treba biti bolje plaćeno iz nekog razloga. Ne bih se ja usudila rangirati niti prosuđivati niti uspoređivati zanimanja po plaći. To je kranje bezobrazno prema svim poslovima. 
Posao prije svega treba voljeti a novac će kapati. Pa zar ne bi bilo ok raditi prvenstveno zbog osobnog zadovoljstva i ispunjenja?
Ili je važna samo plaća?
Po toj logici, one svoj posao ne vole!!  
Već sam negdje napisala kako za biti sestra ili doktor čovjek mora osjetiti poziv-to nisu (nekada davno bila) materijalno profitabilna zanimanja.
Vremenom se izgubio kod njih osjećaj zadovoljstva zbog služenja drugom čovjeku. A zakaj? Prosudi sama. 
 :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Ne znam, zašto onda privatno nema nikakvih problema, svi ljubazni i sl. Evo, ja stvarno mislim da je nekoj sestri na babinjačama gore radit tamo di radi nego meni na mom poslu.

----------


## elin

> Ljudi, u čemu je po vama problem, di nestaje ta lova koja se pumpa u sustav?


iskreno ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali ovako: ako imaš nekakvu prosječnu plaću (cca 5000 kn) onda su ti izdvajanja za zdravstvo negdje preko 600 kn ili cca 100 USD. Znaš li kakvu bi policu zdravstvenog dobio u SAD-u da ju plačaš svaki mjesec 100 USD? :shock: 
Mogu samo pretpostaviti u čemu je problem po meni: ta izdvajanja su kod ljudi koji rade i privređuju, budući da u našoj zemlji to iznosi 1/4 stanovništva, a svi se liječimo - treba li biti matematičar...
+ još ovo: s obzirom na moja izdvajanja i radni staž ja sam platila 2 Podobnika, a nisam nikada bila teže bolesna, na specijalističkim pretragama ili bolnici da bi potrošila neku veću količinu novca, osim porod. Ali budući mi je HZZO isplaćivao i porodiljni ispada da sam potrošila ne samo ono kaj sam izdvojila nego i ono kaj nisam izdvojila tak da bum što se tiče mog izdvajanja i davanja HZZO-a meni na pozitivnoj nuli za negdje cca 3 g. pod uvjetom da budem radila i imala ovu plaću koju sad imam i ne budem ozbiljnije bolesna.

----------


## tajchi73

_








 ina33 prvotno napisa
					
				
Ne znam, zašto onda privatno nema nikakvih problema, svi ljubazni i sl. Evo, ja stvarno mislim da je nekoj sestri na babinjačama gore radit tamo di radi nego meni na mom poslu.





_


jer privatnik ne dozvoljava da mu sestra bude neljubazna prema onom od kog on živi ( i da, te sestre imaju često puno manja primanja od bolničkih )

----------


## tajchi73

_[quote]




 elin prvotno napisa
					
				
tajchi, sve kaj si nabrojala i ja, a da nam nije naročito teško i da imamo ipak vremena za popišati se pokazuje i činjenica da se na poslu tipkamo i dopisujemo na forumu    8)


_



 :shock:   ja ne, ni u ludilu  :Grin:  8)  .

----------


## elin

tajchi, srećo, di si ti meni :D  :D Ja dođem danas na posao i otvorim ovaj topic i nema te - niti si me kvotirala i odgovorala niti si odgovarala i ja   :Sad:  I evo te sad.
Inače, za divno čudo, potpisujem tvoj post i mislim da bi tako trebalo čitavo zdravstvo - mislim privatizirati se (onda šefovi ne bi dozvolili sestrama da budu neljubazne jer pacijenti biraju bolnice po tome, a više pacijenata više love...) Ne znam da li sam dobro objasnila, no valjda jesam  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma, ozbiljno  :?? Pa zašto onda rade kod privatnika?

----------


## elin

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ne razumiješ tajchi, to ti je dobra duša  :Grin:  ona bi taj posao radila besplatno  :Wink:  pa onda misli da i drugi tako.   :Laughing:   8) 
Iskreno, nije mi logično da je tako kako tajchi piše, ali u principu nemam pojma pa ne namjeravam komentirati ono o čemu nemam pojma.

----------


## Apathetic

> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


samo za info u austriji je prosječna plaća za sestre 700 eura, mislim da naše ipak imaju više! pa su ipak duplo neljubaznije

----------


## elin

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da li ti to fakat znaš ili pogađaš? Malo mi je to malo za Austriju i puno za Hrvatsku. :shock:

----------


## tajchi73

_



			
				"ina33"
Ma, ozbiljno  :?? Pa zašto onda rade kod privatnika?
			
		

_ 



jer ne mogu sve raditi u bolnici ( ima ih previše   :Wink: ).


_



			
				ti ne razumiješ tajchi, to ti je dobra duša  ona bi taj posao radila besplatno  pa onda misli da i drugi tako.
			
		

_


živa istina  :Grin: , posebno prvi dio posta, o ovom drugom bi se dalo razglabat  :/  

_



			
				Iskreno, nije mi logično da je tako kako tajchi piše, ali u principu nemam pojma pa ne namjeravam komentirati ono o čemu nemam pojma.
			
		

_

meni seka med. sestra i sad u privatnim vodama ona ima med. sestre. Hvali se kak ih puno plaća  :shock: -ni blizu ovim plaćama u bolnici, al to ti je tak kod privatnika, neće jedna hoće druga. Naravno sve moraju imat   :Aparatic:  .



_



			
				tajchi, srećo, di si ti meni   Ja dođem danas na posao i otvorim ovaj topic i nema te - niti si me kvotirala i odgovorala niti si odgovarala i ja  I evo te sad.
			
		

_


zapala u malu gužvicu, pitam se zašto :? , možda zbog foruma  :Unsure:

----------


## Apathetic

> Apathetic prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> ...


najozbiljnije...gledala jedan dan na telki intervjue s radnicima u Austriji. 700 eura, pa ti vidi, a od nas imaju oko 5500 koliko je meni poznato (bar na kirurgiji) a riknula kedan dan od smijeha , u Americi se hvale kak će kirurzima ukinuti 80-terosatni radni tjedan, bilo na CNN-u!!! 
Čovječe kirurzi tamo rade 80 sati na tjedan!! Ne znam kak je s medicinarima kod nas, al oni imaju dežurstva pa su drugi dan slobodni il tak nešto. Samo za usporedbu hrvati rade 40 sati na tjedan!!
Pa se mi žalimo kako su uvjeti u našim bolnicama koma za rad!!
Čovječe ljudi rade

----------


## Apathetic

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Apathetic prvotno napisa
> ...


ispravak moje pravopisne zavrzlame:
najozbiljnije...gledala jedan dan na telki intervjue s radnicima u Austriji. 700 eura, pa ti vidi, a od nas imaju oko 5500 koliko je meni poznato (bar na kirurgiji) a riknula *nekidan* od smijeha , u Americi se hvale kak će kirurzima ukinuti 80-terosatni radni tjedan, bilo na CNN-u!!! 
Čovječe kirurzi tamo rade 80 sati na tjedan!! Ne znam kak je s medicinarima kod nas, al oni imaju dežurstva pa su drugi dan slobodni il tak nešto. Samo za usporedbu hrvati rade 40 sati na tjedan!!
Pa se mi žalimo kako su uvjeti u našim bolnicama koma za rad!!

----------


## ina33

Poznato mi je to, ali mislim da se plaće hrv. i američkih liječnika stvarno ne mogu uspoređivati.

----------


## tajchi73

malo OT ali ne mogu odoljet   :Grin:  .  Eto da i ja malo nekog pohvalim. Danas sam u jednoj Zg bolnici uspjela predati uzorak od klinca u labaratorij ( istina ne taj u koji sam morala   :Rolling Eyes:   ) i to prije 8 sati kada im počinje radno vrijeme. Ofkors, labaratorij radi 24 h ali samo za hitne slučajeve, pošto smo mi od jučer nismo bili hitni i trebali smo čekat da dođe 8. Eto, nakon duže potrage ( ima više labaratorija- barem soba ) jedna dobra dušica uzela je naš uzorak na moju odgovornost ( da,da na moju   :Laughing:  ). Eto, nakon što sam od više njih naveliko i naširoko čula da je radno vrijeme od 8 i da bi tak oni svaki dan mogli uzimat uzorke prije radnog vremena, smilovala se ta dobra teta ( makar su sve ove više vremena potrošile na objašnjavanje zašto ne mogu/žele uzeti   :Rolling Eyes:  ). Hvala dobroj teti jer nisam kasnila na posao   :Kiss:  .   Btw, uzorak koji sam ostavila na svoju odgovornost je uzorak stolice    :Unsure:   :Laughing:   i teta je jučer rekla da mogu donjet kad mi paše ( zaboravila je navest da njene kolegice čekaju 8 da to preuzmu   8)  ).

----------


## elin

moja frendica je doktorica u hitnoj - veli mi da mjesečno skupi 260-280 radnih sati (60-70 sati tjedno). Ali meni to nije sporno - to im je posao i to su znali kad su upisivali fax. Tak da nisu samo američki liječnici ti koje rade puno, svi su. Apathetic da li je to kaj si gledala bila njihova inicijalna plaća bez dežurstva ili sa dežurstvima, blagdanima i prekovremenim. Mislim, malo mi je teško u to povjerovati jer od MM strina je med. sestra u Njemačkoj a plaća joj je stravično visoka - ne znam sad više točno koliko mi je rekla (davno je to bilo, ona je sad u mirovini), ali znam da sam bila šokirana i da se radilo o nekoliko tisuća eura.
Tajchi pitanje: da li smo se mi nabacivale na topicu zabrana pušenja ili tak nekaj slično?

----------


## cvijeta73

> malo OT ali ne mogu odoljet   .  Eto da i ja malo nekog pohvalim. Danas sam u jednoj Zg bolnici uspjela predati uzorak od klinca u labaratorij ( istina ne taj u koji sam morala    ) i to prije 8 sati kada im počinje radno vrijeme. Ofkors, labaratorij radi 24 h ali samo za hitne slučajeve, pošto smo mi od jučer nismo bili hitni i trebali smo čekat da dođe 8. Eto, nakon duže potrage ( ima više labaratorija- barem soba ) jedna dobra dušica uzela je naš uzorak na moju odgovornost ( da,da na moju   ). Eto, nakon što sam od više njih naveliko i naširoko čula da je radno vrijeme od 8 i da bi tak oni svaki dan mogli uzimat uzorke prije radnog vremena, smilovala se ta dobra teta ( makar su sve ove više vremena potrošile na objašnjavanje zašto ne mogu/žele uzeti   ). Hvala dobroj teti jer nisam kasnila na posao   .   Btw, uzorak koji sam ostavila na svoju odgovornost je uzorak stolice      i teta je jučer rekla da mogu donjet kad mi paše ( zaboravila je navest da njene kolegice čekaju 8 da to preuzmu   8)  ).


bez uvrede, ali ja uopće ne razumijem ovaj post. a naročito smajliće u njemu  :?

----------


## tajchi73

_



			
				cvijeta73
bez uvrede, ali ja uopće ne razumijem ovaj post. a naročito smajliće u njemu  :?
			
		

[/quote]_

ma smajliće ti ja hičem iz fore, a post je tu zato da pokažem da znam i pohvalit nekog i nema veze s temom.

----------


## tajchi73

_








 elin prvotno napisa
					
				
 Tajchi pitanje: da li smo se mi nabacivale na topicu zabrana pušenja ili tak nekaj slično?





_


 8) 
vjerojatno. Tad sam se tek prijavila na rodu i nasjela na onu temu. Uglavnom od sad malo detaljnije čitam ( mada mi i dalje zna nešto ključno promaknuti   :Grin:   ).

----------


## elin

pa da sjećam te se, tajchi, kak ne bi . Ja sam ti ona uviđajna pušačica sa kojom si se malo pikala. Mislim, sad sam već mjesec i pol bivša pušačica  :D  :D 
Sad slijedi upozorenje osoblja, tak da ne morate upozoravati, sve znam -neću više.

----------


## Cubana

> Posao prije svega treba voljeti a novac će kapati. Pa zar ne bi bilo ok raditi prvenstveno zbog osobnog zadovoljstva i ispunjenja?
> Ili je važna samo plaća?


Haha, sad sam tek ovo pročitala.
Imaš pravo, moje osobno zadovoljstvo i ispunjenje hrani moje dijete, kupuje joj cipelice, plaća mi režije....
Daj molim te...

----------


## Apathetic

> Apathetic da li je to kaj si gledala bila njihova inicijalna plaća bez dežurstva ili sa dežurstvima, blagdanima i prekovremenim.


nije bilo govora o tome. 
Da ali u Njemačkoj SVI imaju prosječno veće plaće. 
..a i otkaz dobe lako....

----------


## tajchi73

_








 elin prvotno napisa
					
				
pa da sjećam te se, tajchi, kak ne bi . Ja sam ti ona uviđajna pušačica sa kojom si se malo pikala. Mislim, sad sam već mjesec i pol bivša pušačica  :D  :D 
Sad slijedi upozorenje osoblja, tak da ne morate upozoravati, sve znam -neću više.





_


 :D  :D. Ma ja otpočetka mislila da si to ti, ali promjenila si sličicu i malo me s tim smotala ( a tko će kopat po starim postovima   :Rolling Eyes:  ).   :Kiss:  
A sad povratak na temu   :Grin:  .

----------


## elin

> bauba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Posao prije svega treba voljeti a novac će kapati. Pa zar ne bi bilo ok raditi prvenstveno zbog osobnog zadovoljstva i ispunjenja?
> Ili je važna samo plaća?
> 
> 
> Haha, sad sam tek ovo pročitala.
> Imaš pravo, moje osobno zadovoljstvo i ispunjenje hrani moje dijete, kupuje joj cipelice, plaća mi režije....
> Daj molim te...


u principu bauba i Cubana su u pravu. Važno je raditi posao koji voliš radi vlastitog zadovoljstva i osjećaja korisnosti, ali i plaća je važna i nema veze sa time da li voliš svoj posao ili ne. Plaća pokazuje koliko društvo drži do tvog rada: s obzirom na plaću sestara i doktora - malo, a da se razumijemo to je jedno od 10-ak zanimanja bez kojih ljudsko društvo zbilja ne bi moglo. Koja je najveća društvena vrijednost? Većina ljudi će ti odgovoriti život na prvom mjestu, onda idu sloboda itd. (učili na faxu). Ali kad se gledaju plaće tablica vrijednosti se mijenja: 1. zabava (nogomet, zabavljači, voditelji i sl.), onda razni smutljivci (vidi privatizaciju) itd. U principu život je na najzadnjem mjestu ili ako nije najzadnjem onda pri dnu, na žalost, i najnecjenjeniji jer kako objasniti male plaće u zdravstvu i potpuno ignoriranje žena koje rađaju (onih koje daju život).

----------


## Gabrijela11

Drage moje, 
nadam se da sam na pravom mjestu s ovim pitanjem  :? 
Naime stvar je ovakva, u 21.tjednu sam prve trudnoće  :D i prošli utorak sam bila na pregledu kod dr.Miškovića u trudničkoj ambulanti SD. 
Ostavio je jako dobar dojam na mene al to je individualno, zar ne?
Naručio me je u svoju ambulantu za 2 tjedna na neki veeelllikiiii UZV (kako on kaže) - tj.ja moram zvati njegovu sestru Seniju i naručiti se.
Imali ijedna od vas takvog iskustva tj.jeste li bile kod njega u ambulanti?
Kakav je to ''veeelliikiii ultrazvuk''? Jel se to plaća i koliko? 
Help please curke!!!!

----------


## elin

Gabrijela, ne kužim zakaj te naručio u svoju ambulantu? Jesi li ti tako htjela? To ti govorim jer veeeelikiiii ultrazvuk imaš u sobama nasuprot gdje i piše ultrazvuk. I to su dobili top najnovije ultazvuk aparate kad sam ja bila trudna (nisu još niti znali raditi na njima pa je posjet uzv trajao 1 sat - skoro popizditis dobila) - ovo govorim jer mislim da ako se radi o njegovoj privatnoj abulanti će ti naplatiti ultrazvuk, a ovi u sobama nasuprot su besplatni, ali mislim da se naručuje kasnije u trudnoći (mislim da sam ja kod njih išla od 32 tjedna ili možda od 28 krenula na uzv, a od 32 na preglede - ne znam više).

----------


## tajchi73

u moje doba je postojao i ultrazvuk na prvom katu, ne znam kak se tam dolazilo, ja sam bila jednom nakon svađe s osobljem iz prizemlja ( primanje preko reda na ultrazvuk- poznato ha ? ) i on bi se mogao nazvat veeeliki ( mislim da se na njemu moglo vidjeti što dolje nije  :? ). Nije se niš plaćalo. Meni se ovo čini kao običan pregled ultrazvukom da se vidi da li se sve dobro razvija, nazovi sestru, naruči se i pitaj dal se kaj plaća. Ak se plaća promjeni doktora   :Grin:  . Javi kaj je bilo.

----------


## elin

> u moje doba je postojao i ultrazvuk na prvom katu, ne znam kak se tam dolazilo


je istina je, na taj sam skroz zaboravila - tamo su me poslali kada sam završila na gin I zbog postporođajne groznice. Ni ja ne znam kak se do tamo dolazilo, bilo je nešto ova vrata, pa skreni, pa se penji, pa skreni... Možda te naručio tamo i taj bi trebao biti onda besplatan.

----------


## Gabrijela11

Hvala curke na pomoći....
Nisam ja tražila niš od njega...nego sam bila kod njega u ambulanti na normalnom pregledu i tijekom pregleda na UZV sam kao svaka znatiželjna buduća mama pitala dal se vidi jel sam curka il dečko...pa mi je rekao: ''polako mama'', '' na ovoj kanti od UZV jedva vidim da kuca srčeko, a kamoli šta drugo'', nazovite moju sestru Seniju na odjelu u mojoj ambulanti i dogovorite s njom termin za taj ''veliki uzv'' na kojem ćemo sve vidjeti.
A eto, ne prostaje mi nikaj drugo nego ju nazvati i pitati sve.
Thanx, cure

----------


## tajchi73

> Hvala curke na pomoći....
> Nisam ja tražila niš od njega...nego sam bila kod njega u ambulanti na normalnom pregledu i tijekom pregleda na UZV sam kao svaka znatiželjna buduća mama pitala dal se vidi jel sam curka il dečko...pa mi je rekao: ''polako mama'', '' *na ovoj kanti od UZV jedva vidim da kuca* *srčeko, a kamoli šta drugo''*, nazovite moju sestru Seniju na odjelu u mojoj ambulanti i dogovorite s njom termin za taj ''veliki uzv'' na kojem ćemo sve vidjeti.
> A eto, ne prostaje mi nikaj drugo nego ju nazvati i pitati sve.
> Thanx, cure



živa istina   :Laughing:  , jedan dr. je provjeravao jel stariji ultrazvuk il ja   :Laughing:   ( mislim da smo bili tu negdje +/- godinica-dvije )

----------


## Sundance

Od kad postoji rooming in na SD. Ja sam prvo dijete rodila 2004 i tada su uzimali bebe na odjelu babinjača. Naime, jedna sestra koja radi na babinjačama tvrdi da je rooming in uveden 99 i da su tada dobili statut RODILIŠTE PRIJATELJ DJECE. I da su bebe bile non stop sa mamama i 2003 osim u sobi koja je na gin3(patologija trudnoće).
Znam da nisam luda i da su svima na odjelu uzimali bebe 2004. 
A sad ona (ta sestra) je kao zaposlena i kao bolje zna... Ak me kužite!  :Grin:

----------


## suncokret

> Hvala curke na pomoći....
> Nisam ja tražila niš od njega...nego sam bila kod njega u ambulanti na normalnom pregledu i tijekom pregleda na UZV sam kao svaka znatiželjna buduća mama pitala dal se vidi jel sam curka il dečko...pa mi je rekao: ''polako mama'', '' na ovoj kanti od UZV jedva vidim da kuca srčeko, a kamoli šta drugo'', nazovite moju sestru Seniju na odjelu u mojoj ambulanti i dogovorite s njom termin za taj ''veliki uzv'' na kojem ćemo sve vidjeti.
> A eto, ne prostaje mi nikaj drugo nego ju nazvati i pitati sve.
> Thanx, cure


Vjerojatno te naručio na pregled u ambulantu na patologiji trudnoće,  doktori koji tamo rade ne vrše preglede nehospitaliziranih trudnica samo u trudničkoj ambulanti nego i na patologiji. A sestra Senija radi u toj ambulanti.

----------


## sonjaer

Ja sam rodila 2005. i bio je rooming in, samo ne ovakav. Bebe su bile većinom u sobi, osim za posjete, na kratko ujutro i par sati po noći (mislim da su ih odnosili oko ponoći pa do 4 pol 5 ujutro). Al u drugim bolnicama su bile s mamama puno manje. Znam da smo se smijale po sobi da čim ih odnesu za 5 minuta ih čujemo kako dolaze natrag. Jedva smo tuširanje stigle obaviti. Meni je taj princip bio dobar. Sad ću vidjeti kako ovo novo funkcionira.Malo me strah da ipak nije prenaporno u uvjetima u kojima se bolnice kod nalaze-čitaj "nema uvjeta za to".

----------


## tajchi73

_








 sonjaer prvotno napisa
					
				
Ja sam rodila 2005. i bio je rooming in, samo ne ovakav. Bebe su bile većinom u sobi, osim za posjete, na kratko ujutro i par sati po noći (mislim da su ih odnosili oko ponoći pa do 4 pol 5 ujutro). Al u drugim bolnicama su bile s mamama puno manje. Znam da smo se smijale po sobi da čim ih odnesu za 5 minuta ih čujemo kako dolaze natrag. Jedva smo tuširanje stigle obaviti. Meni je taj princip bio dobar. Sad ću vidjeti kako ovo novo funkcionira.Malo me strah da ipak nije prenaporno u uvjetima u kojima se bolnice kod nalaze-čitaj "nema uvjeta za to".





_




*x*- a ja 2006 bila u prvoj sobi, nama su ih zadnjima uzimali i prvima vračali, nekad sam imala osjećaj da su je sam iznjeli u hodnik iza čoška  :Laughing:   tuširala sam se u 1 u noć   :Grin:  .  Znam da sam i 05 i 06 govorila kak bi bilo puno bolje da su bebe konstantno s nama, jer ovak  ih odvuku na kratko vrijeme, tam nahranile, pa vrate da spavaju na nama ( jer krevetića nema, a cicu ne žele jer su siti).  Meni je ovo sad suuuupeeeer.

----------


## tajchi73

> Meni je ovo sad suuuupeeeer.



naravno pod uvjetom da žena može to podnjet, da ima pomoć osoblja i da ima gdje smjestit bebu. Ja bih osobno mogla podnjet i ne bi mi trebala pomoć osoblja ( valjda  :/  ) ali definitivno ne bi u isti krevet stali i beba i ja.

----------


## sonjaer

Ma ja sam stvarno imala sreću jer je moj odmah počeo sisati bez ikakvih problema i ništa me nije bolilo tako da mi je sve bilo super.Jedini nije plakao kad su ga donosili tako da su mi cimerice bile ljubomorne. Uvijek smo se šalili čija se to beba plače. Dojila ga do 8 mjeseci. I osoblje mi je bilo OK. Šogorica mi je sad na pedijatriji sestra (onda nije bila) i kaže da sada imaju puno više posla nego prije, tako da komentari kako im je sada lakše ne stoje. Čak su ih prije dva-tri tjedna nekako reorganizirali, dodali dodatnu smjenu kako bi sve stizale (baš zbog nekih kritika s ovog foruma). Cure se trude, ali morate priznati da njih nekoliko ne stigne stalno biti sa svima koje ih trebaju. Problem je više u cijeloj organizaciji jer bi htjeli imati nešto za što realno još nema uvjeta u većini bolnica (ili čak niti u jednoj).
U svakom slučaju vidjet ću iz prve ruke-službeno još manje od 4 tjedna do termina, ali čini se da će i prije.

----------


## tajchi73

> Ma ja sam stvarno imala sreću jer je moj odmah počeo sisati bez ikakvih problema i ništa me nije bolilo tako da mi je sve bilo super.Jedini nije plakao kad su ga donosili tako da su mi cimerice bile ljubomorne. Uvijek smo se šalili čija se to beba plače. Dojila ga do 8 mjeseci. I osoblje mi je bilo OK. Šogorica mi je sad na pedijatriji sestra (onda nije bila) i kaže da sada imaju puno više posla nego prije, tako da komentari kako im je sada lakše ne stoje. Čak su ih prije dva-tri tjedna nekako reorganizirali, dodali dodatnu smjenu kako bi sve stizale (*baš* *zbog nekih kritika s ovog foruma*). Cure se trude, ali morate priznati da njih nekoliko ne stigne stalno biti sa svima koje ih trebaju. Problem je više u cijeloj organizaciji jer bi htjeli imati nešto za što realno još nema uvjeta u većini bolnica (ili čak niti u jednoj).
> U svakom slučaju vidjet ću iz prve ruke-službeno još manje od 4 tjedna do termina, ali čini se da će i prije.




*elin*- paranoja ili ? Eto vidiš da nas čitaju   :Coffee:

----------


## sonjaer

Priznaju oni da čitaju. Normalno kad se njih tiče. Al bitno je to što onda stvarno i pokušavaju popravit ono što se može.

----------


## tajchi73

ma znam ja da nas čitaju ( kao da ja ne bi čitala   :Laughing:  ), e sad da baš rade na boljitku   :Raspa:  ( možda ove mlade koje misle da mogu nešto popravit, al ih stare brzo dovedu u red )

----------


## sonjaer

Koliko se meni čini neki doktori su ti koji pokreću promjene

----------


## Tashunica

> Od kad postoji rooming in na SD. Ja sam prvo dijete rodila 2004 i tada su uzimali bebe na odjelu babinjača. Naime, jedna sestra koja radi na babinjačama tvrdi da je rooming in uveden 99 i da su tada dobili statut RODILIŠTE PRIJATELJ DJECE. I da su bebe bile non stop sa mamama i 2003 osim u sobi koja je na gin3(patologija trudnoće).
> Znam da nisam luda i da su svima na odjelu uzimali bebe 2004. 
> A sad ona (ta sestra) je kao zaposlena i kao bolje zna... Ak me kužite!


rodila sam 2006. i nisu bebe bile stalno sa mamama. odnosili su ih barem tri puta dnevno i opet par sati po noći. ili ako su imali žuticu (kao moj) nije ih bilo po cijele dane  :/

----------


## apricot

SD je bio ostao bez titule, a onda ju je 1.12.2007. opet dobio

----------


## Peterlin

Gledam ovo i čitam.... Ne mogu vjerovati. Kamo li je nestao SD kojeg se ja sjećam sa svojih poroda 2000 i 2001? Što li se dogodilo? Kad sam ja bila gore, imali su titulu. Bar je tako pisalo na zidovima. 

U "moje vrijeme" to je bio derutan i ofucan odjel (kupaone - katastrofa) ali nisam imala ama baš niti jedne primjedbe na osoblje u rodilištu, ni prije ni nakon poroda, iako sam ležala 3 dana u predrađaoni i čekala svog sina prvijenca da se odluči izaći. Osoblje je bilo super i na visini, kako liječnici (dr. Matijević), tako i primalje. Rooming-in je također bio ok - nemam nikakvih trauma. Noću bebe nisu bile s nama. Spasila me tada edukacija o dojenju jer bez pomoći sestara sigurno bih odustala...   :Heart:  

Drugu trudnoću sam u drugoj polovici čuvala - i na odjelu mi je bilo OK iako su bile pasje vrućine bez klime, ali .... ali.... Bez ljubaznih sestara teško bih izdržala od svibnja do kolovoza. Porod mi je bio "turbo" (45 min). Dr. Hafner mi je ostao u lijepom sjećanju, ostalima nisam stigla zapamtiti imena   :Grin:  . 

Nakon drugog poroda nisam imala rooming-in zbog djeteta (bio je sitan i "na sunčanju" zbog žutice) ali puštali su nas da maksimum vremena provedemo s djecom. Kad god nije bio na kvarcanju, moj E. je bio sa mnom na mom krevetu, iako to nije bilo rooming in. 

Neonatolozi su također bili odlični (dr. Stanojević - njega sam zapamtila) i stvarno, osim jadnih uvjeta (npr. nije bilo analgetika kad se sjetiš, ali to smo preživjeli) nisam imala nikakvih primjedbi. Nisam imala nikakvu "špagu", nisam nikoga ni poznavala prije nego sam se našla tamo, ali eto - takvo je moje iskustvo. Ne bih znala kako je sada, ali rastužilo me kad sam vidjela da se situacija pokvarila. Možda ja nisam neka zahtjevna baba, nemam pojma.

----------


## elin

> *elin*- paranoja ili ? Eto vidiš da nas čitaju


ja nisam rekla da ne čitaju, ja to ne znam, ja sam rekla da me nije briga da li čitaju ili ne. Ako se zbog čitanja događaju promjene onda je to u redu, a sonjaer veli da se događaju i ja joj vjerujem. To mi je, iskreno, zaista drago.
Apri,  :? ne vjerujem da si promijenila avatar  :Grin:  Kako ti se takvo što dogodilo?
I dalje stojim kod svoje tvrdnje da SD nikada nije niti bilo horror rodilište i da je meni tamo bilo dobro, moglo je i bolje (naravno) ali mi je bilo dobro čak i kopa (neka se ljudi malo guštaju ako čitaju, a u konačnici, ovo je i istina).

----------


## elin

i da, ako fakat čitaju, neka pročitaju i ovo: sestra Olivera sa gin I rules, najbolja je. :D  :D  :D

----------


## tajchi73

> tajchi73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *elin*- paranoja ili ? Eto vidiš da nas čitaju  
> 
> 
> ja nisam rekla da ne čitaju, ja to ne znam, ja sam rekla da me nije briga da li čitaju ili ne. Ako se zbog čitanja događaju promjene onda je to u redu, a sonjaer veli da se događaju i ja joj vjerujem. To mi je, iskreno, zaista drago.
> Apri,  :? ne vjerujem da si promijenila avatar  Kako ti se takvo što dogodilo?
> I dalje stojim kod svoje tvrdnje da SD nikada nije niti bilo horror rodilište i da je meni tamo bilo dobro, moglo je i bolje (naravno) *ali mi je bilo* *dobro čak i kopa* (neka se ljudi malo guštaju ako čitaju, a u konačnici, ovo je i istina).



 :?  :?  

sorry   :Grin:  , pretpostavljam klopa. Meni je prvi dan bila koma, a onda je glad prevladala pa mi je sve postalo dobro    :Laughing:

----------


## sonjaer

Meni je mama donijela prvi dan pitu od jabuka-onu s biskvitom-ne savijaču-i ubila sam se u tome. Sad samo o tome maštam-rekla sam joj da mi ju opet sad mora napraviti kad se smjestim gore uskoro. 
Kad se već šalju pozdravi sestrama-pozdrav Andreji s pedijatrije.

----------


## tajchi73

ja ću pozdravit glavnu sestru bolnice jer je ljubazna i voljna saslušat   :Bye:

----------


## Gabrijela11

Vjerojatno te naručio na pregled u ambulantu na patologiji trudnoće,  doktori koji tamo rade ne vrše preglede nehospitaliziranih trudnica samo u trudničkoj ambulanti nego i na patologiji. A sestra Senija radi u toj ambulanti.[/quote]

Je tamo smo bili sad u prošli ponedjeljak... nije bilo dr.Miškovića nego ga je mijenjala neka doktorica Alenka...fina,mirna žena, temeljita....i rekla nam je da sam curica  :D

----------


## tajchi73

> Vjerojatno te naručio na pregled u ambulantu na patologiji trudnoće,  doktori koji tamo rade ne vrše preglede nehospitaliziranih trudnica samo u trudničkoj ambulanti nego i na patologiji. A sestra Senija radi u toj ambulanti.
> 
> Je tamo smo bili sad u prošli ponedjeljak... nije bilo dr.Miškovića nego ga je mijenjala neka doktorica Alenka...fina,mirna žena, temeljita....i *rekla* *nam je da sam curica  :D*



ČESTITAM  :D

----------


## puntica

> Je tamo smo bili sad u prošli ponedjeljak... nije bilo dr.Miškovića nego ga je mijenjala neka doktorica Alenka...fina,mirna žena, temeljita....i rekla nam je da sam curica  :D


dr. sirovec   :Smile:  
čestitam  :D

----------


## Gabrijela11

Je tako je, dr.Sirovec...nisam se mogla sjetiti prezimena. Ima li koja od vas kakvih iskustva s njom? I još vas molim za malu pomoć.... kako sad ulazimo u 6.mj. na redu je tzv.drugi krug malo opširnijih pretraga.. Mene zanima jel mi uputnice za te pretrage KKS, urin i sl....može pisati dr.Mišković sada ili ću trebati po iste tj.na dupli pregled i kod svog dosadašnjeg gin.u dom zdravlja? I tko mi otvara eventualno bolovanje onda?
Hvala i ovaj put na pomoći i na čestitkama za moju malu curkicu (nadam se da bu tako i ostalo do kraja...da nam se nekaj ne bu spustilo među nogicama...) - ne bi bili nesretni, dapače, ali rozo ne ide baš na pišuljinca, kaj ne?!   :Laughing:

----------


## tajchi73

> Je tako je, dr.Sirovec...nisam se mogla sjetiti prezimena. Ima li koja od vas kakvih iskustva s njom? I još vas molim za malu pomoć.... kako sad ulazimo u 6.mj. na redu je tzv.drugi krug malo opširnijih pretraga.. Mene zanima jel mi uputnice za te pretrage KKS, urin i sl....može pisati dr.Mišković sada ili ću trebati po iste tj.na dupli pregled i kod svog dosadašnjeg gin.u dom zdravlja? I tko mi otvara eventualno bolovanje onda?
> Hvala i ovaj put na pomoći i na čestitkama za moju malu curkicu (nadam se da bu tako i ostalo do kraja...da nam se nekaj ne bu spustilo među nogicama...) - ne bi bili nesretni, dapače, ali rozo ne ide baš na pišuljinca, kaj ne?!



uputnice ti piše tvoj ginekolog, on i daje potvrdu za bolovanje ( onda ideš s njom dr. opće prakse ) a sve na temelju onoga što napiše ginekolog u bolnici, jedino kaj te ne pregledava.

----------


## Gabrijela11

Thanx na pomoći...zlatna si   :Love:

----------


## buki

ne mogu se ne ukljuciti, prije 4 mjeseca sam rodila na Sv Duhu i jos uvijek nisam mirna sto sam sve gore dozivjela. Nakon *dvije* neprospavane noci (jedna doma, druga u bolnici - trudovi stvarni, otvarala sam se ko puz na srecu jer su me primili u predradjaonu na 24 satno promatranje, a u tih 24 sata me nitko nije ni pregledao. Oslanjali su se na CTG aparat koji nije pokazivao trudove (stalno se ukljucivao nekakav alarm) pa su pored mene uglavno prolazili uz pokoju upucenu recenicu. Dan kad sam rodila po aparat je dosao serviser, muz je bio na hodniku kad je tip iz servisa dosao, pa smo kasnije sve povezali) Da ne duljim s detaljima iz predradjaone i radjaone jer je za mene bilo lose iskustvo dolazim iscrpljena na odjel babinjaca 3 sata nakon (prirodnog)poroda i odmah mi nose dijete, malog andjela. Bio je tako smiren, za razliku od drugih beba u sobi nije plakao vec samo spavao, tako da sam ga samo gledala i pokusala zaboraviti kroz sto sam sve prosla. Prvo dizanje na wc proslo je tako tako, ali drugi dan nakon jutarnje vizite sam skoro pala u nesvijest, odmah su ragirali, vadili krv i ostale pretrage, zamolila sam da uzmu bebu jer mi je skoro ispao (sestra ga uzela ko vrecu, grozna majka). Zakljucak: *nitko ne vodi racuna kad ste dosli, koliko niste spavali, kakvo vam je opce stanje...*u mom slucaju zesca anemija iako sam dosla u bolnicu kao trudnica koja ce roditi dok trepnes baz ikakvih problema u trudnoci....Moje iskustvo sa sestrama(bila sam prek veze pa nisam nis izvoljevala) jako neljubazne, curama u sobi su se upalile cice, djeca su plakala, kad god bi netko pozvonio ne daj Boze po noci dosla je jedna rascupana sestra i naravno ljuta jer sad mora zvati sestru s pedijatrije, posteljinu sam mijenjala sama jer se njima zurilo predati smjenu (sestra duge crne kose, niza), bebe su dohranjivali pa su se na nas derale da kak cemo kad dodjemo doma dojiti, isle su od jedne do druge, bez pranja ruku vukle nas za cice, a svaka je imala drugi problem, da ne kazem da mi je svaka sestra pokazala drukcije. Zbog dohrane su od pedijatra dobile po nosu pa su nam zadnja 2 dana priustile pakao, od vrijedjanja Kaj ste dosle u ovu bolnicu ak ne mislite dojit? Da nisam bila uporna ne bih dojila ni dana. Stres samo takav. Po cemu je ta bolnica Prijatelj djece? Hvale se po svim medijima a iskustva s ovog foruma nitko od novinara ne cita?! Naravno kao mnoge od vas i ja stalno vrtim film i skupljam hrabrost za drugo dijete i naravno NIKAD VISE U TU BOLNICU!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sundance

BUKI potpuno te razumijem i to je tamo nešto prestrašno... Ja sam bila u teškoj depresiji.... 
A opet frendica mi je rodila na SD 3 mj poslije mene i njoj je bilo ok...
Sve bebe u sobi više manje spavale... i sve su dojile bez problema....
Imala je sreće, jer kod nas u sobi je bila živa ludnica bila... uvijek je netko plakao i još jedna imala problema sa cicama. To su one stvarne koje su bile minimalno tragične naspram osoblja.
Ja ti nisam spavala 3 noći i 4 dana i četvrtu noć sam odspavala pola sata.
Kak sam izdržala dan danas ne znam... čudo neviđeno...
Meni su 24h nakon carskog doveli dvije bebe... Hvala Bogu da sam imala odmah mlijeka jer bi se vjerovatno bacila kroz prozor da oni nisu imali šta cicati... A već tada su cicali svakih sat vremena najviše dva.
Došla mi je da odem doma na svoju ruku... I da me nisu pustili doma 5 dan neznam kako bi završila moja priča... Jer sam rekla da izlazim na svoju ruku ako me ne puste...
Krvna slika mi je bila teška anemija isto kao i tebi... Ali i to je bilo zanemarivo naspram reza zbog kojeg nisam mogla stati na noge... Tek 4 dan sam ustala... Naravno da se takva nisam oprala svo vrijeme boravka u bolnici ... fuuuuuuuuuuuuj.. 
Ma mogla bih pisati satima o tih odvratnih 5 dana u tom mučilištu...

----------


## Felix

cure tako mi vas je tuzno citati  :Sad:   :Heart:  

*buki*, sjecas li se imena tih sestara? na stranu to sto su se ponasale neprofesionalno i nehumano, ako su dohranjivale bebe sto sigurno nisu smjele (na svoju ruku) u baby friendly rodilistu, svakako bi bilo dobro da napises pismo ravnatelju sv. duha, predstojniku rodilista na sv. duhu, i unicefu i pozalis se na to.

ne znam da li zbog ponasanja tih sestara mogu izgubiti titulu, ali ako se to nastavi titula ce biti stvarno besmislena i mrtvo slovo na papiru  :Mad:

----------


## tajchi73

bila sam uvjerena da se stanje na SD bar malo popravilo    :Sad:   . 
Buki- poslušaj felix i napiši pisma, a što se tiče ponašanja med. sestri nazovi glavnu sestru bolnice i ispričaj joj što je bilo. 

Izgleda da svaka bolnica ima knjigu pohvala i primjedbi i trebala bi stajati na ulazu u bolnicu ( tak je bar u Klaićevoj ) tak da sve pohvale  a posebno primjedbe treba upisati u nju ( jer kad dođemo doma već se na pol ohladimo  :Mad:  ).

----------


## Diami

Jedna poznanica rodila na SD prije nekih tjedan ili dva. Bila je dosta zadovoljna. Porod joj je prošao super, djelomice zato što je došla u zadnji tren (u rađaoni je bila 20 minuta, a predrađaonu zaobišla). Bila je jako zadovoljna i na odjelu, iako je ustvari bila na patologiji jer je na babinjačama bilo sve puno, beba je bila otpočetka s njom.

----------


## Sundance

Ali na patologiji uzimaju po noći bebe... jer nema uvjeta...
Bar je tako bilo prije 6 mjeseci..
Bebe su im uzimali od ponoći do 5h...
Pitaj si poznanicu...

----------


## Diami

Pitala ja - uzmu bebe od ponoći do 5 ako su željele, ona svog malca nije dala.

----------


## elin

teška anemija nakon poroda i kod mene, hemoglobin 74. S tim da su mi u bolnici rekle sestre da to nije tako nisko kako zna biti. Ferrum 2x na dan. Brijem da je to normalno, izgubiš puno krvi pri porodu, a mislim da niti epi ne olakšava problem jer pretpostavljam da dosta nepotrebno iskrvariš dok te oni zašiju, a i nakon toga. U principu, koliko sam ja čitala na tu temu, tebi se volumen krvi poveća u zadnjim tjednima trudnoće da bi tijelo moglo izdržati porod - odnosno  da bi se hemoglobin u što kraćem vremenu nakon poroda mogao vratiti u normalu, a to bi , prema onome što sam čitala, trebalo trajati cca tjedan dana. Logično mi je , iako ne mora biti tako jer nisam liječnik, da je uzrok toj teškoj anemiji i težem vraćanju hemoblobina u noramlu  epi, posebno ako je bila velika. A o carskom ne treba trošiti niti slova.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

joj, žene drage..pa ako je to sve tako kako vi kažete da je... očito je bolja solucija roditi doma   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kahna

> joj, žene drage..pa ako je to sve tako kako vi kažete da je... očito je bolja solucija roditi doma


Opet ja   :Grin:  nije baš sve tako crno, pogledaj:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69118
mislim, daleko od toga da bi domeka bilo najbolje i najljepše...

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> ~Valerijana~ prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> joj, žene drage..pa ako je to sve tako kako vi kažete da je... očito je bolja solucija roditi doma  
> 
> 
> Opet ja   nije baš sve tako crno, pogledaj:
> http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=69118
> mislim, daleko od toga da bi domeka bilo najbolje i najljepše...


joj kad bi barem tako bilo i meni   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tajchi73

> Valerijana
> joj kad bi barem tako bilo i meni



uzmi felix sa sobom na porod   :Grin:

----------


## iris09

Pozdrav svim, ja sam prije 7,5 godina rodila na Sv Duhu. Sada sam u 26 tjednu i u velikoj dilemi Sv. Duh ili Vinogradska.
Moje neugodno iskustvo je sestra u predrađaoni koja se prema meni odnosila kao da sam neznam prljava ili neznam što. Izvrijeđala me za kilažu, strije sam dobila dva tjedna pred porod pa su još bile ljubičaste ma osječala sam se jadno u onim trudovima napravila klistir, sve sa nekom aroganciojm sprašila me u box iako sam još morala ići na WC. A kako  sam tupavo došla u bolnicu sa strahom i velikom poslušnošću mislila sam da to tako mora biti. Vikala je na mene kada sam imala trudnove da moram disati, nabila mi kisik na nos skoro sam se ugušila. Molila sam ju da moram ići na WC a tek onda je bio šou. Doktori su se izmjenjivali jer sam trebala brzo roditi, ali se beba nije spustila. Oni su bili super dr. Matijević i jedan mali niski arap bi ja rekla. Negdje oko 23 sata zazvonio je telefon i čula sam sestru da razgovara s nekim o meni. Bila je to moja kao veza u bolnici, glavna sestra Božena iz odjela babinjača. Od tog razgovora ova se presvukla u novu kožu. Nisam mogla vjerovati kako netko može imati dva lica. Meni je največa podrška bila  gospođa čistačica koja me vidjela onako uplakanu u boksu, a samo sam ja tu noć rađala. Na sreću je sve dobro prošlo. Sad si premišljam da si ponovno pronađem nekoga tko će nazvati kada ja odem roditi. 


Meni nije jasno da žena se može prema ženi tako ponašati. Ber bi ona trebala imati osječaj za strah, ne za bol , nego za strah koji svaka od nas proživi dok ne rodi. Bol prođe i svaka od  nas drugačije ju podnosi ali strah je največi problem s kojim se ja borim.

Na odjelu babinjača sam bila na hodniku dok nije došla moja veza, na štetu neke druge žene. 

Kada sam trebala ići prviput na wc nakon poroda jedna mi je odbrusila zar ne vidim da su vizite. Odgegala sam se do wc i tamo se skotrljala, pa su me druge žene digle dok nije došla  sestra. 

Največi osmjeh i ljubaznu riječ dobila sam ponovno od gospođe spremačice ili več ona što donosi ručak. Ona je bila jedina koja je imala vedro lice. Ma ne treba se nitko smješkati ali se ne odnosi prema meni kao prema nekom tko je ispod tebe.

Sada sam u nedoumici Sv. duh da ili ne , ali čitajući web stranice i sl. sadržaje znam kako ču se ja odnositi prema njima. Njima je to posao aj  sam njihov klijent, pa da vidimo tko je gore a tko je dolje.
 8)

----------


## elin

iris09 baš mi je žao zbog tvog prvog lošeg iskustva. Meni je na SD npr. bilo dobro, rodila sam prije 18 mjeseci. Mislim da, bez obzira koju bolnicu odobereš, da se trebaš odnositi normalno jer sjeti se, bez obzira na sve, da to kako se ponašala ova sestra je za svaku osudu i da to nije tvoj nivo. Ti si bolje odgojena od toga i pokaži im to, neka ih bude sram.   :Saint:

----------


## tajchi73

iris09- na porod obavezno s papirom i olovkom i nek se svatko predstavi   :Grin: .

----------


## sabot

Sveti Duh-bolnica NEprijatelj djece!!
Moja je preporuka svim budućim majkama da zaobiđu navedenu bolnicu u velikom luku.
Rodila sam u istoj prije dva mjeseca i ne mogu još izbrisati iz memorije ružno iskustvo nakon prvog poroda.
Vjerujem da svatko ima svoju pricu,lijepu ili ružnu ,vezanu za ovu ili onu bolnicu a ja želim ispričati svoju.
Ukratko..
Par dana prije poroda provela sam na patologiji trudnoće.
Nakon carskog reza smještaju me umjesto na intenzivnu na kojoj nema mjesta na odjel babinjača i tu kreće horor.
Ja prikopčana na infuziju,kateter,ne mogu ustat iz kreveta,u bolovima........bebu ostavljaju kod mene u krevetu i više se nitko ne ukazuje.Ja ne mogu pomoći sebi a kamoli djetetu!!
Zovem sestre(ne samo ja nego i ostale žene koje trebaju pomoć) no nitko se ne odaziva..Navečer dolaze po djete ,preko volje ,kako bi ja malo otspavala i nabijaju mi osječaj grižnje savijesti.
Ujutro u pet vraćaju djete i nas dvije(zajedno sa pladnjem za hranu za koji ne postoji stolić u sobi) provodimo ostatak  bolničkih dana na krevetu širine pola metra prepuštene same sebi.Nisam spavala 4 dana i 4 noci...
Žene izbezumljeno šeću hodnikom,zvone,traže pomoć,uplakane...
U tih 5 dana izdešavalo se sve i svašta,no da ne duljim.
Bolnica prijatelj djece-divno zvuči(šminka) no tako nešto nemoguče je ostvariti u ovoj siromašnij zemlji.Za takvo nešto treba novaca i osoblja.I nisu ni te sestre jadne nimalo krive,njih nekoliko na hrpu žena(ne bih im bila u koži).Kriv je sistem!!!
Na kraju ispada da su Petrova i Vinogradska veći prijatelji majkama automatski i djeci(svježa iskustva mojih prijateljica) nego SD.
No moja priča još nije gotova...Morala sam se suočit sa tom bolnicom još nekoliko puta-ostali komadići posteljice.
Horor se nastavlja...

----------


## malo janje

mislim da je u svakoj bolnici grozno ak nem,as nikoga ja sam imala pa su me opet unakazili i isto imam posljedice od poroda al opet bi gore rodila jer meni je bilo dobro iako nisam uopce spavala. ja zaobilazim petrovu i tamo nebi nikad isla a drugima je super tak da je sve individualno  :Trep trep:

----------


## elin

sabot, to kaj si ti opisala ti je 24-satni rooming in, to se prakticira na SD. Pa neće se dogoditi da će tebi ukinuti rooming in iz bilo kojih razloga. Sorry, ali tako ti je to, meni se osobno ta ideja rooming in-a nikada nije sviđala iako sam ga ja fulala - meni su furali dijete, a i to mi je bilo prenaporno.  Znaš kako se kaže, koliko ljudi toliko čudi, ali bolnički red je na snazi i takav je kakv je i to se sad da raspravljati da li ti je nešto nametnuto što zapravo ne želiš ili nije, ali ne može, po meni, osoblje bilo koje bolnice svakome udovoljavati, pa trebalo bi im 1 zaposleni na 1 rodilju.

----------


## ~Valerijana~

> sabot, to kaj si ti opisala ti je 24-satni rooming in, to se prakticira na SD. Pa neće se dogoditi da će tebi ukinuti rooming in iz bilo kojih razloga. Sorry, ali tako ti je to, meni se osobno ta ideja rooming in-a nikada nije sviđala iako sam ga ja fulala - meni su furali dijete, a i to mi je bilo prenaporno.  Znaš kako se kaže, koliko ljudi toliko čudi, ali bolnički red je na snazi i takav je kakv je i to se sad da raspravljati da li ti je nešto nametnuto što zapravo ne želiš ili nije, ali ne može, po meni, osoblje bilo koje bolnice svakome udovoljavati, pa trebalo bi im 1 zaposleni na 1 rodilju.


da...ali totalno je apsurdno i besmisleno da ženi koja je bila na carskom rezu ostave dijete 24 sata... 
pa dovode samo dijete u opasnost. o majci da ne pričam.
i onda nas prisilno zadržavaju u bolnici i tjeraju da tamo rodimo "radi naše sigurnosti"
koje sigurnosti?
imam osjećaj da je sigurnije roditi u prašumi nego u kakvoj hrvatsko-balkanskoj bolnici.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Rooming-in bi bio super za sve- i one koje su rodile prirodno i one koje su rodile carski, da ima mjesta i da nam muzevi (ili partneri, mame, doule)mogu biti sa nama, kao sto je to sistem u svim zapadnoevropskim bolnicama. Sestre ne bi bile toliko opterecene i morale bi se ponasati humano, priofesiojalno i civilizirano pred "svjedocima".
Tko zna sta je SD obecao i potpisao UNICEF-u pa su dobili taj naslov prijatelja djece...

----------


## elin

> Rooming-in bi bio super za sve- i one koje su rodile prirodno i one koje su rodile carski, da ima mjesta i da nam muzevi (ili partneri, mame, doule)mogu biti sa nama, kao sto je to sistem u svim zapadnoevropskim bolnicama. Sestre ne bi bile toliko opterecene i morale bi se ponasati humano, priofesiojalno i civilizirano pred "svjedocima".
> Tko zna sta je SD obecao i potpisao UNICEF-u pa su dobili taj naslov prijatelja djece...


evo ovo i ja mislim. Taj rooming-in je uveden na brzinu da bi se dobio naslov, a nije se mislilo na mogućnosti. I sad, normalno, neke cure imaju loša iskustva. Ne kažem ja da bi trebalo šutiti i trpiti, ali što mi sve skupa očekujemo od osoblja bolnice ako taj rooming-in nije napravljen kako spada pitam se.Koliko ja znam te sestre imaju puno posla i priskaču u pomoć kako znaju i umiju, a vjerujem da su mnoge iziritirane time da ne mogu obavljati svoj posao kako spada. Uopće ne mogu povjerovati u te teorije da je netko bezobrazan prema bolesniku ili rodilji bez ikakvog razloga - zato što mu se prohtije. Najvjerojatnija opcija je da jednostavno je kaos, da to nije uređeno kako spada, da su sestre iziritirane time i iskaljuju se na rodiljama. Nije u redu, ali mi je razumljivo.I nije greška niti rodilja niti udruge Roda, nego bolnice SD - oni su trebali znati što mogu , a što ne mogu.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Prosli tjedan mi prijateljica gore rodila, a kako sam ja bila na patologiji, tako sdam ju svaki dan dosla malo posjetiti u njen sobicak. Mogu samo reci da su odjeli babinjaca u Albaniji i Rumunjskoj vjerojatno udobniji od SD-a.
I da je svatko tko ima izbora roditi u privatnoj kinici ili van Hrvatske ucinio najbolju stvar koju moze.

----------


## apricot

> malo posjetiti u njen sobicak. Mogu samo reci da su odjeli babinjaca u Albaniji i Rumunjskoj vjerojatno udobniji od SD-a.
> I da je svatko tko ima izbora roditi u privatnoj kinici ili van Hrvatske ucinio najbolju stvar koju moze.


ja stvarno ne znam na kakv ste vi to komfor navikle kod kuće kad su vam sobe na SD tako jadne i ništavne.
soba k`o soba!
jest` da bi bilo dobro da je malo veća, ali stanu tri kreveta, tri krevetića, tri noćna ormarića i umivaonik.
za doba kada je klinika građena - sasvim pristojno.

nisam trke vozila po sobi: bila sam u krevetu s djetetom i čekala da odem doma.
ne znam što bih s dodatnim kvadratima...  :?

----------


## Frida

> ja stvarno ne znam na kakv ste vi to komfor navikle kod kuće kad su vam sobe na SD tako jadne i ništavne.
> soba k`o soba!
> jest` da bi bilo dobro da je malo veća, ali stanu tri kreveta, tri krevetića, tri noćna ormarića i umivaonik.
> za doba kada je klinika građena - sasvim pristojno.
> 
> nisam trke vozila po sobi: bila sam u krevetu s djetetom i čekala da odem doma.
> ne znam što bih s dodatnim kvadratima...  :?


upravo htjedoh napisati ovako nešto.

----------


## suncokret

> ja stvarno ne znam na kakv ste vi to komfor navikle kod kuće kad su vam sobe na SD tako jadne i ništavne.
> soba k`o soba!
> jest` da bi bilo dobro da je malo veća, ali stanu tri kreveta, tri krevetića, tri noćna ormarića i umivaonik.
> za doba kada je klinika građena - sasvim pristojno.
> 
> nisam trke vozila po sobi: bila sam u krevetu s djetetom i čekala da odem doma.
> ne znam što bih s dodatnim kvadratima...  :?


X

----------


## Mrs Happy

Cure, sve smo razlicite i imamo svoja ocekivanja i standarde u zivotu, a kako starimo tako su nam ocekivanja i standardi strozi. Kad sam imala 16 godina bilo mi je super ljetovati u satoru i kad nam se nije dalo sator otvarati, spavali smo na plazi. I bilo nam je fenomenalno udobno. Danas si to ne bih htjela priustiti.  Nemojte me samo sada pitati koliko imam godina, jer ih skrivam ko zmija noge (  :Laughing:  ). 
Kako starimo tako si neke stvari u zivotu omogucimo, pa su npr moja kupaonica i garderoba  ukupno vece od spavace sobe na SD-u. (MM ima svoju kup+garder.).  
No, ne radi se samo o kvadratima, nego o tome kako su ti kvadrati uredjeni i udobni za spavanje i visednevni boravak.
Mozda je zaista nekima od vas bolje biti u sobi sa jos 2 ili 3 mame i njihovim bebama, nego sto bi vam bilo da imate svoju sobu, ali opet, nismo sve iste.   :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ja sam prilično osjetljiva na te primjedbe jer... em što imam godina da bih i baka mogla biti, em što mi je kuponica veća od one sobe sa tri kreveta   :Grin:  

a ipak mi je bilo ok.
kad budem željela 4 dana komfora, uplatit ću si produženi vikend... negdje.

i, bilo mi je drago da sam imala cimerice, inače bih poludjela od samoće.   :Wink:

----------


## Mrs Happy

Apricot, ondaq ti zelim dobrodoslicu u grupu gerijatrijskih mama/trudnica   :Laughing:  Drago mi je da nisam jedina koja bi i baka mogla biti   :Laughing:  No, pretpostavljam da si bila mladja od mene kad si prvo dijete rodila...
No, salu na stranu, sigurno se slazes da smo sve razlicite i imamo razlicite standarde.
A boravak u bolnici jednoj mami i novorodjenoj bebi bi trebao biti ugodniji i udobniji nego boravak u hotelu sa 5 zvjezdica. Jer na godisnji mozes svake godine, a rodila ipak ne budes svake godine.
I svaka bi bolnica trebala dati izbor buducoj mami, pa da biras hoces li cimerice ili ne.  I hoces li muza ili ne.  Onda bi i ti i ja bile zadovoljne.
Kod nas je to utopija,  barem za sada.

----------


## kahna

Ma da me smjeste ne znam gdje, ako mi daju bebicu i puste na miru kad ih ne trebam - ja bi bila presretna.
Samo neka oni ulažu u rađaonicu i na uvjete tamo, za odjele ima vremena, 
a za one koje očekuju sobe kao one iz USA filmova preporučam privatnu kliniku   :Wink:

----------


## Mrs Happy

Kahna, privatna klinika nema patologiju, pa zene poput mene ipak na kraju nemaju izbora.   :Crying or Very sad: 
 P.S. Nisu sobe u americkim filmovima nista bolje od pravih Slovenskih ili Austrijskih. Pa zasto i mi ne bi imale isto tako??

----------


## kahna

> Kahna, privatna klinika nema patologiju, pa zene poput mene ipak na kraju nemaju izbora.  
>  P.S. Nisu sobe u americkim filmovima nista bolje od pravih Slovenskih ili Austrijskih. Pa zasto i mi ne bi imale isto tako??


Ako se ne varam ti si komentirala situaciju na babinjačama, a ne na patologiji.
A ležala sam i ja u Petrovoj na PT2 na krevetu starom valjda koliko i bolnica   :Laughing:  pa sam preživila.
Da je moglo bolje, moglo je, valjda već i je  :/ 
Ali da mogu birati što bi mjenjala iz trudnoće, poroda i babinja - zasigurno je porod taj. I ne bi ga mjenjala nego najradije izbrisala/zaboravila.
I mišljenja sam da ako se ženi omogući da dostojanstveno rodi, ako joj se omogući da pokaže i dokaže sama sebi koliko je jaka i što može -- smještaj na babinjačama joj je manje bitan.
Zato prvo srediti to (a Sv. Duh je izgleda počeo) a onda dalje.

----------


## s_i_r

> a za one koje očekuju sobe kao one iz USA filmova preporučam privatnu kliniku


Meni se nekako čini da to nije rješenje. Mislim da je pravo *svake* žene da rodi u, nazovimo to pristojnim uvjetima. Pod time mislim na to da jednom za svagda iz naših rodilišta nestanu priče poput one ''dok sam rađala strgao se stol'', ''odvalila se lampa'' i sl., priče koje na žalost još uvijek često možemo čuti. 
Isto tako mislim da bi *sve* mame i tek rođene bebe trbale boraviti u pristojnim uvjetima, dakle sobama sa čistim sanitarnim čvorom, s oličenim zidovima, krevetima koji ne datiraju s početka prošlog stoljeća, sa zavjesama između kreveta koje se po potrebi povuku i osiguraju intimu...

Ukratko, mislim da bi se u našim državnim rodilištima trebao postaviti standard ispod kojeg se ne bi smjelo ići. 
Ali sve dok ovo što sam napisala smatramo luksuzom, a ne nečim normalnim, bojim se da se ništa neće promijeniti.

----------


## s_i_r

> P.S. Nisu sobe u americkim filmovima nista bolje od pravih Slovenskih ili Austrijskih. Pa zasto i mi ne bi imale isto tako??


X

----------


## Mrs Happy

> Mrs Happy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kahna, privatna klinika nema patologiju, pa zene poput mene ipak na kraju nemaju izbora.  
>  P.S. Nisu sobe u americkim filmovima nista bolje od pravih Slovenskih ili Austrijskih. Pa zasto i mi ne bi imale isto tako??
> 
> 
> Ako se ne varam ti si komentirala situaciju na babinjačama, a ne na patologiji.


Na istom su katu oba odjela, ako se moze i reci da su to dva odjela jer mame s bebama su bile u isobama u stom hodniku gdje i sobe u kojima su trudnice na cuvanju trudnoce, tesko da se onda moze odrediti gdje babinjace pocinju a patologija zavrsava.

----------


## Mrs Happy

> kahna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  a za one koje očekuju sobe kao one iz USA filmova preporučam privatnu kliniku  
> 
> 
> Meni se nekako čini da to nije rješenje. Mislim da je pravo *svake* žene da rodi u, nazovimo to pristojnim uvjetima. Pod time mislim na to da jednom za svagda iz naših rodilišta nestanu priče poput one ''dok sam rađala strgao se stol'', ''odvalila se lampa'' i sl., priče koje na žalost još uvijek često možemo čuti. 
> Isto tako mislim da bi *sve* mame i tek rođene bebe trbale boraviti u pristojnim uvjetima, dakle sobama sa čistim sanitarnim čvorom, s oličenim zidovima, krevetima koji ne datiraju s početka prošlog stoljeća, sa zavjesama između kreveta koje se po potrebi povuku i osiguraju intimu...
> 
> ...


Potpisujem s_i_r   :Love:

----------


## kahna

> Prosli tjedan mi prijateljica gore rodila, a kako sam ja bila na patologiji, tako sdam ju svaki dan dosla malo posjetiti u njen sobicak. *Mogu samo reci da su odjeli babinjaca u Albaniji i Rumunjskoj vjerojatno udobniji od SD-a.*
> I da je svatko tko ima izbora roditi u privatnoj kinici ili van Hrvatske ucinio najbolju stvar koju moze.


Da te citiram, a i ulovila si se za moj prijedlog o privatnoj klinici kao da ga nisi i sama preporučila.

I idalje stojim iza toga da ako je soba uredna, ima krevet, umivaonik i "sređene" zidove -- meni bi bila dobra. I ne očekujem niti od ikojeg odjela, pa tako niti babinjača ništa više.
A zavjese/zastori, TV-i, klime i koješta jesu san iz am. filmova.
Ono što bi bilo super i idealno i što je poželjno je WC i tuš barem jedan na dvije sobe kao npr u KB Dubrava.

----------


## meda

> Ma da me smjeste ne znam gdje, ako mi daju bebicu i puste na miru kad ih ne trebam - ja bi bila presretna.
> Samo neka oni ulažu u rađaonicu i na uvjete tamo, za odjele ima vremena,


X

osim sto meni odjeli na SD uopce nisu grozni. hodnik je bas lijepo pofarban, sobe jesu male, al sto ce mi vece :? 
kupaonica je samo bila nasa, a pola vremena sam bila sama s cimericom u sobi, tako da se stvarno nismo trebale tuci za kupaonicu. 

 al valjda ja nisam zahtjevna, lezala sam jednom u petrovoj, a i bila sam u rumunjskoj bolnici   :Grin:  

al zato onaj wc u predradaoni na SD  :Rolling Eyes:  
a i neki stolcic, kadu ne bi bilo zgorega da nabave  :Saint:

----------


## apricot

> i bila sam u rumunjskoj bolnici


  :Laughing:

----------


## elin

> [ja stvarno ne znam na kakv ste vi to komfor navikle kod kuće kad su vam sobe na SD tako jadne i ništavne.
> soba k`o soba!
> jest` da bi bilo dobro da je malo veća, ali stanu tri kreveta, tri krevetića, tri noćna ormarića i umivaonik.
> za doba kada je klinika građena - sasvim pristojno.
> 
> nisam trke vozila po sobi: bila sam u krevetu s djetetom i čekala da odem doma.
> ne znam što bih s dodatnim kvadratima...  :?


veći potpis na ovo ne mogu staviti. Nisam niti primijetila kako soba izgleda. Bilo je čisto - to mi je bilo bitno, imala sam krevet i ormarić i što mi više treba na 3 dana.

----------


## Peterlin

> apricot prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  [ja stvarno ne znam na kakv ste vi to komfor navikle kod kuće kad su vam sobe na SD tako jadne i ništavne.
> soba k`o soba!
> jest` da bi bilo dobro da je malo veća, ali stanu tri kreveta, tri krevetića, tri noćna ormarića i umivaonik.
> za doba kada je klinika građena - sasvim pristojno.
> 
> nisam trke vozila po sobi: bila sam u krevetu s djetetom i čekala da odem doma.
> ...


x

----------


## sweety

Da se malo nadovežem na ovo gore, a nema veze s komforom...  :Wink: 

Ja sam rodila na carski na SD, i bila sam u sobi sa visokim krevetima. Bilo je   :shock: !
Postoje i sobe sa niskim krevetima, žao mi je da nisam bila tamo...
Šteta što ne vode računa o takvim detaljima, znam da je komplicirano kad je odjel pun, ali se popet na krevet i okrenut kad je trbuh rezan, gotovo nemoguće...

----------


## Mrs Happy

> Da se malo nadovežem na ovo gore, a nema veze s komforom... 
> 
> Ja sam rodila na carski na SD, i bila sam u sobi sa visokim krevetima. Bilo je   :shock: !
> Postoje i sobe sa niskim krevetima, žao mi je da nisam bila tamo...
> Šteta što ne vode računa o takvim detaljima, znam da je komplicirano kad je odjel pun, ali se popet na krevet i okrenut kad je trbuh rezan, gotovo nemoguće...


Meni se cini da ima veze sa komforom ali u smislu sigurnosti za majku i bebu.
By the way, da li je netko citao clanak o Dulama u najnovijem broju casopisa Mame i Bbe?
Samo parafraziram jednu recenicu: Kolegice u Engleskoj nisu mogle vjerovati da se u 21 stoljecu u jednoj zemlji u Evropi porodi i sve sto im predstoji i sto dolazi iza njih, odvijaju na nacin na koji se to dogadja u Hrvatskoj.
Mislim da daljnji komentar nije potreban.

----------


## Christy

*sweety*-ja sam rod na SD prije mjesec dana i taman su tad mjenjali sve krevete po sobama,tako da nema vise visokih kreveta,  :Smile:  
A i sobe su frisko okrecene i kupatila renovirana.
Napredujemo!!! :D

----------


## Christy

*sweety*-ja sam rod na SD prije mjesec dana i taman su tad mjenjali sve krevete po sobama,tako da nema vise visokih kreveta,  :Smile:  
A i sobe su frisko okrecene i kupatila renovirana.
Napredujemo!!! :D

----------


## apricot

> Kolegice u Engleskoj nisu mogle vjerovati da se u 21 stoljecu u jednoj zemlji u Evropi porodi i sve sto im predstoji i sto dolazi iza njih, odvijaju na nacin na koji se to dogadja u Hrvatskoj.
> Mislim da daljnji komentar nije potreban.


Neka Saradadevii pojasni, ali mislim da su pritom najmanje mislile na veličinu sobe  :/

----------


## Felix

saradadevii je prije svega mislila na odnos osoblja prema rodilji i njenoj pratnji, kao i vjerojatno na rutinske procedure u rodilistu.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Pravi, jaki trudovi su mi trajali 14 sati, a oni za tiskanje(VJEROVALE ILI NE) 2 h - morala sam ih prodisati, jer beba se nije spustila(a meni pojačali drip na max. :shock: ), pa sam ležala malo na jednom, malo na drugom boku - pokušalo me poroditi par doktora i hvala Bogu što je u smjenu došao dr. Habek koji je namjestio bebu i konačno me porodio. b]


Nisam htjela otvarati novi topic pa sam zato ovaj digla iz paučine kako bih izrazila podršku Faniki jer znam kako je biti fizički nemoćan, a ne dobivati pomoć od onih koji su tu da je pruže, ali i zato što sam, pregledavajući više tema na forumu, shvatila da je jedini koji na Sv.Duhu zna zarotirati dijete koje je zapelo na ušću i nije se spustilo u kanal - dr. Habek. 
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Moja je muka pod maksimalnim dripom i trudovim svakih 10 sek. i to nakon što sam bila posve otvorena (ove sate ranije zanemarujem) trajala puna tri sata, sve dok dr. Habek nije došao u redovnu noćnu smjenu, dakle, nitko ga nije posebno zvao u pomoć već se doktorica M. (s kojom on zajedno drži predavanja na kongresima, samo što on to zna i primijeniti) gradila kao da zna svoj posao. Habek je odmah vidio da je bebi zapeo nosić na vratu maternice iako sam već satima posve otvorena i vrijeme izgona je odavno trebalo završiti. Zarotirao je bebu i ja sam ju uskoro rodila u dva truda, a da se pitalo "sposobnu" doktoricu, čekalo bi se valjda da dijete malaksa i da idem na carski jer je ona zaključila da ja nemam snage za tiskanje, što je bila prava glupost. Porod je bio inducirani, iz opravdanih razloga, i jednako sam iz literature i prethodnog iskustva bila upućena u njegov tijek, kao i u tijek prirodnog poroda, no uzalud mi je bilo znanje kad ja sama nisam mogla obaviti nečiji stručni posao.  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Moje pitanje članicama foruma glasi -zna li još tko na tom Sv. Duhu okrenuti bebu i privesti kraju takav  porod osim Habeka? Pretpostavljam da mora znati još bar nekoliko njih, pa i školovane primalje bi to trebale znati, ali sam na forumu svaki put naišla samo na Habeka. 
Šta protokol u rađaonici Sv. Duha glasi - ako beba zapne- čekati Habeka!? Ako je čovjek slučajno na kongresu, bolovanju, godišnjem, jadna li vam majka!. :shock: 
Neka se javi još netko kome je trebalo okrenuti dijete u izgonu da znam trebam li idući put, ako ga bude, zaobići to rodilište ako nema Habeka u blizini. 
 :Smile:  
(imam i vrlo pozitivnih iskustava s osobljem te rađaonice jer sam tri puta tamo rodila, ali ovo me posebno muči jer mi se dogodilo prije par mjeseci i bilo je prestrašno)

----------


## ivana.

Ponukana svakakvim postovima zahvaljujući kojima sam i sama bila skeptična spram poroda na Sv. Duhu,  otvorila sam svoj profil. Naime rodila sam 03.03. nakon indukcije i sati i sati pod Prostin gelom te dripom -  carskim rezom. Kao i većina žena priželjkivala sam vaginalni porod, ali što je , tu je... 
Svi smo jako osjetljivi kada se netko miješa u naš posao te sam se s obzirom na to odlučila prepustiti educiranom iskusnom osoblju. I nisam pogriješila... Trud koji ulaže većina osoblja je za pohvalu, a kao i svugdje naći će se i onih netaktičnih, čak i bezobraznih, ali nam svima treba biti jasno da tamo nismo došle na odmor, a one koje očekuju tretman hotela sa 4 zvjezdice, jasno da ga neće dobiti. Kada se vratite kući bit će vam na raspolaganju sva moguća pomoć, a tih par dana u bolnici, jasno ako to zdravstveno stanje djetata/majke dozvoljava, se lako prebrodi.
Danas mogu biti samo zahvalna jer da nije bilo izuzetno strpljivih sestara i savjetnice za dojenje Irene vjerojatno ne bi ili bi vrlo teško uspostavili dojenje. Sreća moja i mojeg djeteta da se upravo inzistira na dojenju jer da nije tako i ja bi se osobno mnogo teže oporavila, a o koristi za dijete da ne govorimo.

----------


## Tashunica

> ali nam svima treba biti jasno da tamo nismo došle na odmor, a one koje očekuju tretman hotela sa 4 zvjezdice, jasno da ga neće dobiti.


ova rečenica me već iznimno iritira.
kakav božji hotel sa 4 zvjezdice, ako sam došla u zdravstvenu ustanovu očekujem da će se prema meni odnositi kao prema čovjeku, a ne broju ili stvari isto kao kad dođem u bilo koju drugu ustanovu. nisam došla u rodilište da netko liječi svoje frustracije na meni.
začuđujuće je samo kako su svi fini i kulturni kad zeznu, onda su tako slatkorječivi   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## icyoh

> ivana. prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali nam svima treba biti jasno da tamo nismo došle na odmor, a one koje očekuju tretman hotela sa 4 zvjezdice, jasno da ga neće dobiti.
> 
> 
> ova rečenica me već iznimno iritira.
> kakav božji hotel sa 4 zvjezdice, ako sam došla u zdravstvenu ustanovu očekujem da će se prema meni odnositi kao prema čovjeku, a ne broju ili stvari isto kao kad dođem u bilo koju drugu ustanovu. nisam došla u rodilište da netko liječi svoje frustracije na meni.
> začuđujuće je samo kako su svi fini i kulturni kad zeznu, onda su tako slatkorječivi


X
Rodila sam na SD i imam iznimno nisko mišljenje o bolnici (dovoljno je komentirati da smo nakon odličnog tretmana bili dugo u Klaićevoj).

Jasno mi je da svi imamo različite kriterije i vjerojatno različite uvijete kod kuće. Ja zaista ne očekujem hotel s 5 zvjezdica u smislu smještaja, izgleda sobe i sl. 
No, kad se radi o razini zdravstvene usluge onda bome očekujem ne hotel s pet zvjezdica,nego s deset.

----------


## ruza

Nena kažu da je dr.Dukić alfa i omega u procjenjivanju kilaže bebe i u okretanju sa zadka u prirodni položaj,namještanja i davanja zelenog svjetla za prirodan porođaj.

A ja se osobno nisam  u to uvjerila...

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> ... ali nam svima treba biti jasno da tamo nismo došle na odmor, a one koje očekuju tretman hotela sa 4 zvjezdice, jasno da ga neće dobiti.


Na ovom forumu imaš topic Pohvale osoblju Sv.Duha pa se tamo javi, a nemoj nas vrijeđati forama o 4 zvjezdice. Vidjet ćeš da tamo ima i mene i da sam na ta tri poroda doživjela 90 posto pozitivnog u tom rodilištu i nahvalila dr. Hafnera, Habeka, Kernera, sestru Gogu, Marijanu...
Budući da me ne poznaješ, nema smisla opisivati ti da nisam nikakva mimozica i da ne kukam kad mi netko krivi prst pokaže.
No, suosjećam sa ženama koje u tim osjetljivim trenucima dožive za njih vrlo traumatične stvari.
Hvala, ruza, na odgovoru, ali nije se radilo o bebi u startu okrenutoj krivo.
Išlo se na inducirani porod jer sam bila zaražena toksoplazmom, deset dana sam prešla termin i nije se znalo je li to zbog lijekova koje sam uzimala. Zbog veće propusnosti posteljice pred kraj, veća je i vjerojatnost da se beba zarazi pa se zato nije više čekalo.
 Bebi je glavica bila dolje, ali lice naprijed pa je, nakon što je ušče na porodu bilo posve otvoreno glavica jednostavno ostala na ušću, nije se spuštala u kanal, glavica nije radila dobru rotaciju, a ta dr. je, umjesto da ju zarotira, meni samo dodavala sve jači i jači  drip, iako je bilo jasno da taj drip neće bebu "istjerati". 
Ona nije bila neljubazna, samo hladnokrvna i nevjerojatno je da rodilju koja je od jutra na induciranom porodu jednostavno ostavi u 6 navečer i vraća se samo svaki sat. Dakle, ušće otvoreno, vrijeme izgona odavno započelo, ali beba ne ide, zna se da postoji mogućnost zaraze toxoplazmom i da porod treba privesti kraju. I da se ne bi smjelo ići na carski jer je opasnost od zaraze veća.
I što ona radi?
 Ništa, samo govori - lezite na boku i dodaje sve jači drip, došao je na 60 kapi u minuti, trud svakih 10 sek.,stalno sam povraćala, trzala se na krevetu, nisam mogla otvoriti oči jer me bolila glava i očne duplje.
Nisam vrištala niti sam vikala, niti išta, to nikad ni ne radim, ali da ne mislite da sam ja njih nešto iritirala. 
I tek u 8 navečer (ili nešto prije) dođe Habek u redovnu smjenu, ona njemu mrtva-hladna kaže - gospođa nema snage tiskati :shock:  :shock:  i odu oni.
 Onda ja pošaljem muža da kaže Habeku da sam već 3 sata otvorena, ali nemam nagon za tiskanjem unatoč luđačkim trudovima, jednostavno, glavica nije na pravom mjestu, ne ide iz matrenice dalje u kanal.
Tada se Habek vratio, bebu zarotirao i ubrzo sam rodila (znam da imam dovoljno snage, nije mi prvi put).
Od nekih sam žena čula da im je ta dr. baš bila ok na porodu, vjerujem apsolutno, no porod im je bio rutinski, mogla je to i babica, to je ono kad ti je dovoljna samo ljubaznost i suradnja.
Ovdje je bila na djelu nesuradnja s rodiljom, stav - ne znam, ali se pravim da znam jer sam ja dr. i ne zovem nikoga u pomoć- *na tuđu štetu.*
Kako sam naišla na još nekoliko primjera gdje je Habek radio te okrete, tako sam se javila. Davno sam to napisala, nisam više mislila o tome, ali kad me netko podsjeti, teško je to zaboraviti, dozvolite da to ipak nazovem hororom.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Tashunica

nena strašno   :Love:  

i ja sam davno rekla da neću uopće više otvarati ovaj podforum i grebat po starim ranama, ali nekad su prsti brži od mozga i onda obavezno naletim na ovako nešto i živciram se bez veze.
inače meni je taj dr. bio katastrofa i još jedan njegov kompanjon.

----------


## stellita

ja sam dugo onako psihološki promatrala glavnu sestru na ginIII - dragi Bože kako je ta žena iskompleksirana. Kako se iskaljuje na svemu i svačemu. A što je najgore i sami liječnici koji su joj btw nadređeni ne mogu joj ništa?! Mislim fakat nevjerojatno da ona recimo nekome veli kao što sam čula: neće vama biti onako kako vi mislite nego onako kako ja kažem....mislim u ime dragoga Boga jednako tako se moglo reći...sačekajte pa ćemo vidjeti. Uz barem pa i lažni osmijeh. A ne 100X uz takav ton riječju dušo......ali sve dok se ne pobuni tisuće žena koje tamo dolaze neće biti ništa. Pa čak možda ni ako se pobune....žalosno ali istinito. Mi tamo ne idemo zbog njih već su oni tamo zbog nas. Ponekada je bolje otići prodavati jabuke i pošteno raditi taj posao nego izmasakrirati struku i sramotiti ju....ali eto sto ljudi sto ćudi.

----------


## pinguica

A što je sa nama koje jesmo mimoze? Ja plačem kad god netko povisi ton na mene, nisam spremna za taj "rat". Svaka čast svima vama koje ste snažne i znate se suprostaviti, posvaditi, ali ima nas i ovakvih, ovo o čemu vi pričate za mene bi bio horor na kvadrat. 

I što se tiče one 4 zvjezdice, kako to da za manje pare kod privatnika dobijem uslugu od 5 zvjezdica dok u državnoj ustanovi dobijem uslugu od -2.

Sve ove godine plaćam oko 650kn mjesečno zdravstveno osiguranje bez obzira bila bolesna ili ne. I to prvo moram zaraditi za zdravstveno pa si tek onda isplatim plaću. A privatniku platim za vođenje trudnoće 400kn mjesečno i to samo kad sam trudna.

Za te pare koje dajem za ZO očekujem luksuzni smještaj i vrhunsku zdravstvenu uslugu, ako to mogu za manje pare imati kod privatnika zašto ne mogu u državnoj?

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

[quote="pinguica"]A što je sa nama koje jesmo mimoze? Ja plačem kad god netko povisi ton na mene, nisam spremna za taj "rat". Svaka čast svima vama koje ste snažne i znate se suprostaviti, posvaditi, ali ima nas i ovakvih, ovo o čemu vi pričate za mene bi bio horor na kvadrat. [/quoteu ]

 Ja podržavam i mimoze jer porod je zadnje mjesto gdje mi trebamo biti sposobne voditi "rat". Ima jedan topic Zašto im ne mogu oprostiti na pdfu Nakon poroda, gdje su se mnoga mišljenja sučelila, a ja mislim da mi trebamo podupirati jedna drugu (bile mimoze ili fajterice) i ne dozvoliti da stalno dolazimo u situaciju da se u rađaonici moramo za nešto "boriti".
Ko da sad netko bolesniku na intenzivnoj ili onkologiji kaže "bori se, bori se za sebe na odjelu".
 Njima to nitko ne govori jer je to ludost, a u rađaoni se mi moramo boriti za dostojanstvo, za prirodna prava, za ljubaznost, za stručnost, za pomoć... Tomu stvarno treba doći kraj.

----------


## pinguica

> ... Ko da sad netko bolesniku na intenzivnoj ili onkologiji kaže "bori se, bori se za sebe na odjelu"...


Joj kad si ovo spomenula odma se sjetim (ispričavam se unaprijed na OT) kad mi je muž slomio nogu na pola, a ovu mu tu slomljenu nogu podiže za petu i drži u zraku dok je brije   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :shock:  :shock:  srećom sam bila ko priljepak svom mužu tamo pa sam odma uskočila.

----------


## icyoh

> Ja podržavam i mimoze jer porod je zadnje mjesto gdje mi trebamo biti sposobne voditi "rat". Ima jedan topic Zašto im ne mogu oprostiti na pdfu Nakon poroda, gdje su se mnoga mišljenja sučelila, a ja mislim da mi trebamo podupirati jedna drugu (bile mimoze ili fajterice) i ne dozvoliti da stalno dolazimo u situaciju da se u rađaonici moramo za nešto "boriti".
> Ko da sad netko bolesniku na intenzivnoj ili onkologiji kaže "bori se, bori se za sebe na odjelu".


OT i ističem da nije stvar na koju sam izrazito ponosna, no sestra koja je bila na mom porodu će idući put triput razmisliti prije nego krene na silu nešto raditi rodilji koja viče "ne želim to".

Vezano uz borbu za sebe - ja se znam izboriti, lajava sam, agresivna (u smislu "pushy") i nije bi problem posvađati se. No, kladila bih se na sve da je to razlog zašto sam se zamjerila odličnoj (fali smajlić koji riga) pedijatrici kojoj duboko zahvaljujem što mi je dijete bilo na intenzivnoj.
Pa idući put da završim u bolnici šutim kao zalivena i dozvoljavam da mi šopaju dijete sa svim i svačim i urlaju na mene.

----------


## stellita

Ne volim nikada situaciju kada čovjek ne bi smio nešto pitati. Ta pitaš jer želiš znati. A netko ti treba dati odgovor. Kod svog prethodnog poroda ( nije sv.duh) na babinjačama je jedna sestra vikala na tek pridošlu ženu koja je rodila da kaj ona misli, da neka doji nije joj to prvo, kaj sada čeka ako želi na wc....i doda na kraju: kaj vi žene mislite da ste? Tu mi je prikipilo i dok su sve žene u sobi šutjele i gledale u pod kao "nije to naš posao" ja sam toj sestri mirno olaš rekla: ako smo mi žene a što ste vi? Ta žena je rodila pred koji sat. Kada sam ju upitala za ime i prezime prestrašila se a nakon toga (budući sam mogla i htjela) zaradila je prijavu. Žalosno od sutra u našoj sobi zbog toga što sam rekla i učinila ona je bila med i mlijeko. Zar je potrebno da ih se prijavljuje da bi obavljali svoj posao? očigledno da jest....

nisam inače osoba koja je galamžija ili pushy....no ne volim nepravdu i nepristojnost

----------


## elin

ja ne mislim da postoje mimoze - taj sam izraz čula na SD i fakat mi se zgadila sestra koja je to rekla. Žena nije bila mimoza, nego u očitom stanju panike. Ja koja nisam medicinar sam to odmah skužila, oni medicinari nisu - pa tko je tu lud?

----------


## Mrs Happy

*ivana* 


> Sreća moja i mojeg djeteta da se upravo inzistira na dojenju jer da nije tako i ja bi se osobno mnogo teže oporavila, a o koristi za dijete da ne govorimo.


Meni na zalost niti divna Irena niti divna sestra Branka nisu mogle pomoci. Iako su se trudile. (Sada znam da je to zato sto je beba imao krvarenje u mozgu.)
Da li vas cudi da su me uredno poslali doma sa otpusnim pismo na kojemu je pisalo da beba doji. A tamo su mi sestre spravljale adaptirano mlijeko s kojim sam hranila svoju bebu. 

*tashunica* 


> ova rečenica me već iznimno iritira. 
> kakav božji hotel sa 4 zvjezdice, ako sam došla u zdravstvenu ustanovu očekujem da će se prema meni odnositi kao prema čovjeku, a ne broju ili stvari isto kao kad dođem u bilo koju drugu ustanovu. nisam došla u rodilište da netko liječi svoje frustracije na meni. 
> začuđujuće je samo kako su svi fini i kulturni kad zeznu, onda su tako slatkorječivi


potpisujem. 

*stellita*, ja sam na gin III bila 2 mjeseca i znam tocno o cemu pricas u vezi glavne sestre, no cula sam da ima problema sa stitnjacom i zapravo zenu treba zaliti. I naravno poslati ju na lijecenje ili prijevremenu mirovinu. (Na mene je skocila odmah prvi dan i dva puta kasnije, ali ja sam u trudnoci bila toliko smirena i cool da sam joj se obratila sa "gospodjo" a ne sa"sestro" vrlo brzo smo se sporazumjele, tj bilo je tako kako sam ja htjela. No, nisam mogla ne cuti njen konstantno poviseni glas. Znalo se tocno kad je njena smjena zavrsila i kad je otisla doma. Odjednom je atmosfera na cijelom odjelu bila smirenija. Jadne su sve setre koje sa njom rade.

No, moj daleko najgori horor u tom rodilistu je cinjenica da mi nisu dali niti da vidim moju bebu skroz do drugog dana na vecer, a tek treci dan sam ga dobila u ruke i to na 5 min. A  cetvrti dan se pedijatrica cudila kako to da zelim da beba bude sa mnom u sobi. A ta bolnica bi kao trebala imati rooming in. Moram napomenuti da je imao apgar 10, ali je nakon 2 sata zavrsio u inkubatoru u koji se pustao kisik. Sve ostalo je sa njime (kao) bilo u redu. U medjuvremenu sam naucila da se u normalnim bolnicama u normalnom svijetu takvim bebama odmah daje koza na kozu kontakt sa mamom i da im to pomogne kod regulacije i disanja i normalizira rad pluca.
Meni ga NIKADA nisu dali "skin to skin",  a kako mi je to prva beba ja ga se nisam usudila odmotati, da se ne prehladi. I nisu mi rekli da je imao krvarenje u mozgu i da je neurorizicna beba i da trebam s njime vjezbati itd itd. Sve sam to saznala kasnije. A horor na tu temu nece nikada proci. Kao ni moja prevelika griznja savjesti da se nisam vise borila. Iako sam bila pod punom narkozom i sva izdrogirana, sada mislim da sam ipak nesto trebala poduzeti. Mozda cete se pitati gdje je bio moj muz. On je bio jednako izbezumljen kao i ja.

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> [. A horor na tu temu nece nikada proci. Kao ni moja prevelika griznja savjesti da se nisam vise borila. Iako sam bila pod punom narkozom i sva izdrogirana, sada mislim da sam ipak nesto trebala poduzeti. Mozda cete se pitati gdje je bio moj muz. On je bio jednako izbezumljen kao i ja.


Te su stvari najgore. Pouzdanje u druge osobe, koje te i tada, a i kasnije, uvjeravaju da su one stručne, a ti si tu "mali Mujo".
Strah da ne napravim neki krivi potez koji će naštetiti mom djetetu meni je bio kočnica koja me priječila za neku "žešću borbu". 
I MM i ja smo bili svjesni da liječnici fušaju i da to što rade, odnosno, ne rade nije normalno (to sam kasnije i potvrdila u stručnim krugovima), ali na svako naše pitanje, dežurni specijalizant je odgovarao "niste vi ovdje liječnik, nego ja, i niste medicinske struke!".
 Kad sam ga upitala zašto mi pojačava drip kad su trudovi i jaki i učestali, i posve sam otvorena, a dijete ipak ne izlazi, rekao je posprdno [b*]"oho, angažirana trudnica!*" [/b] i nastavio po svome. 
A možeš misliti kako si sposobna biti angažirana u tim trenutcima, privezana tamo, nadrogirana, u bolovima. 
To što spominješ grižnju savjesti, to je koma. Ne znam je li to kod mene grižnja savjesti, mislim da je više ljutnja što sebi, zbog straha za dijete, nisam mogla priuštiti slobodu da počupam sve te igle i cjevčice, dignem se i odem, mislim da bih prije rodila bježeći iz bolnice nego s njihovim ležanjem na boku i mrcvarenjem.[

----------


## bajadera

To su teške stvari i teške teme. Zamislite koliko je gore žena koje su tek rodile i traže pažnju jer su osjetljive i osjećaju se vrijedno zbog toga što su donijele bebu na svijet a gledaju te kao psa!Prvo dijete sam bila dosadna kao proljev, zvoncala sam svake minute sestrama jer nisam dobila mlijeko pa je beba plakala. Sa trećim nisam ništa pitala pa su odmah bile ok prema meni. Moramo priznati da smo i mi dosadne i naporne, puno nas je a njih je malo. Ali oni su izabrale to zanimanje i moraju nas razumijeti...Teška je to diskusija...

----------


## elin

ovako, cure, ja znam da sam pisala i ovo i ono na temu SD i mog poroda, ali ono zadnje razmišljanje moje (mislim da su mi se stvari napokon slegle i da mogu reći to je sad to i to ja mislim) ide ovako: da je slučajno doktor koji je mene porađao veterinar koji je došao okotiti moju kujicu i da se prema mojoj Betty ponašao pri okotu kao prema meni na porodu, opalila bi ga šakom u glavu i više se sa poda ne bi digao bez ozbiljne primjene mirišljavih soli.
Mi smo u bolnicu došle (većina nas) ne zato što imamo kompliciranu trudnoću i očekuju se komplikacije, nego eto da budemo pod nadzorom u slučaju da se nešto neočekivano dogodi pri porodu. Osnovno pravilo bi trebalo biti da se radi o jednoj stabilnoj okolini u kojoj će žena roditi i da joj se ulije sigurnost da su tu pod nadzorom u slučaju problema, tako da se osjećaju još sigurnije.
Njihov stav "ne možete vi roditi bez nas" mi zvuči kao stav muža zlostavljača "ti si toliko glupa da, bez da ti ja kažem kako, ne možeš skuhati niti čaj".
Dakle, smatram da se radi o čistom zlostavljanju i zato toliko žena ima psihičkih problema nakon poroda (u koji krug sam ušla i ja, čak niti ne znajući, nego sam im i bila zahvalna što su me porodili - kako je samo mozak čudan, zar ne?)

----------


## elin

ovako, cure, ja znam da sam pisala i ovo i ono na temu SD i mog poroda, ali ono zadnje razmišljanje moje (mislim da su mi se stvari napokon slegle i da mogu reći to je sad to i to ja mislim) ide ovako: da je slučajno doktor koji je mene porađao veterinar koji je došao okotiti moju kujicu i da se prema mojoj Betty ponašao pri okotu kao prema meni na porodu, opalila bi ga šakom u glavu i više se sa poda ne bi digao bez ozbiljne primjene mirišljavih soli.
Mi smo u bolnicu došle (većina nas) ne zato što imamo kompliciranu trudnoću i očekuju se komplikacije, nego eto da budemo pod nadzorom u slučaju da se nešto neočekivano dogodi pri porodu. Osnovno pravilo bi trebalo biti da se radi o jednoj stabilnoj okolini u kojoj će žena roditi i da joj se ulije sigurnost da su tu pod nadzorom u slučaju problema, tako da se osjećaju još sigurnije.
Njihov stav "ne možete vi roditi bez nas" mi zvuči kao stav muža zlostavljača "ti si toliko glupa da, bez da ti ja kažem kako, ne možeš skuhati niti čaj".
Dakle, smatram da se radi o čistom zlostavljanju i zato toliko žena ima psihičkih problema nakon poroda (u koji krug sam ušla i ja, čak niti ne znajući, nego sam im i bila zahvalna što su me porodili - kako je samo mozak čudan, zar ne?)

----------


## Zubic vila

Ja ću samo dodati da sam na SD susrela i ljude koje ću zauvijek pamtiti po dobru, a i one za koje mi je žao da se na licu mjesta nisam s njima obračunala. A sestri Ireni, naklon do poda! Jedina osoba koja je uvijek ima lijepu riječ, osmjeh, stručnost.. ma svaka čast. Nama je dojenje super išlo i bez pomoći, ali mi je svaki njen dolazak popravio raspoloženje, a to je samo dokaz da je ona svojim profesionalnim, ali toplim pristupom, pa i pristojnošću (npr. uvijek bi ljubazno pitala za dopuštenje da primi nečiju bebu, ili opipa dojke) koja ne odlikuje sve djelatnike tamo- zapravo izuzetak.

----------


## zlikovski

evo da i ja podijelim svoje i iskustvo svoje zene na sd-u.
od pocetka je situacija bila komplicirana jer je zena prije par godina imala mozdani udar i lijeva strana joj je ostala nefunkcionalna (80% invalidnost). dodatni rizik je sto je nosila blizance. primljeni smo kod doktora Hafnera koji je u svakom smislu bio izvanredan (kao i sestra Senija). trudnoca i carski su prosli odlicno s obzirom na okolnosti, kao i briga za zenu nakon poroda. 
4-5dana poslije, odnosno dan dva prije nego su svi trebali doci kuci, pocinje hrpa novih problema. uzrok tome su vjerovatno velika kolicina hormona, psihicko stanje i postporodjajna, i iscrpljenost i oslabljeni organizam. jedan od te hrpe problema su bili i epi napadi koje do sada nije imala. i ovako je bila uplasena da se nece moci brinuti za dvoje djece, a onda joj se dogodi epi napad dok pokusava dojiti dijete. u kombinaciji sa hormonima i ostalim problemima mislim da ne treba posebno opisivati u kakvom je stanju bila. pored toga i klinci su se nakon par dana razbolili pa ju je i to dodatno dotuklo. 
ovdje dolazi do izrazaja ljudska strana osoblja u bolnici. nisam puno imena zapamtio pa necu nikoga izdvajati, ali mogu reci za sve sestre i sa odjela babinjaca i novorodjencadi da su bile divne. cak i zene koje su donosile hranu, ili koje su cistile, pa cak i decki koji su ju vozili po pretragama. buduci da je zena zahtjevala 24h nadzor a sestre su i ovako preopterecene poslom (i potplacene), osigurali su meni smjestaj sa zenom u sobi. bez toga mislim da zena psihicki nebi izdrzala. 
stvari polako krecu na bolje, zena je nakon hrpe pretraga (na koje su ju ugurali po hitnom postupku) dobila poprilicnu kolicinu tableta, i nakon tjedan dana pustena doma. doma se pod terapijom i u za nju puno boljim uvjetima psihicki i fizicki pocela oporavljati i mogu reci da se sada osjeca super (u odnosu na to kako je bilo i moglo biti). djeca su na zalost jos uvijek u bolnici i nadam se da u ponedjeljak stizu i oni kuci. 
da ne davim previse sa detaljima, sve u svemu prosli smo takodjer jednu horor pricu, medjutim u ovom slucaju i sestre i doktori su bili svijetla strana price, i da se raspisem preko dvije stranice nebi ih mogao dovoljno nahvaliti. strpljivost, briga i paznja koju su pokazali zasigurno zasluzje moje duboko postovanje i zahvalnost.

----------


## ruza

zlikovski lijep primjer..
Al mene iskreno čudi da su s obzirom na ženinu situaciju prihvatili joj voditi trudnoću gore..Jer to ne žele ,ako bi nedajbože došlo do nekih dodatnih komplikacija.Čudi me da vas nisu poslali u Petrovu...Jer su jednu trudnicu koja je bila u kolicima(slabo je jako hodala) radi automobilske nesreće odbili i rekli da ona je posebna i da mora u Petorvu gdje su spec.za takve slučajeve.To joj je baš dr.Dukić rekao dok se došla kontrolirati na pult kod s.Mire...

----------


## apricot

> osigurali su meni smjestaj sa zenom u sobi.


  :Heart:  
jako mi je drago da ste uz sve te probleme imali barem taj dio olakšan.

----------


## Peterlin

zlikovski, sjećam se svih tih ljudi i dijelim stav - iznimni su... Znam iz iskustva, iako moja priča nije ni blizu ovakva nego obično čuvanje trudnoće i malo preuranjen turbo-porod, ali i meni je osoblje SD baš ovdje spomenuto isto ostalo u lijepom sjećanju baš po tom toplom ljudskom pristupu.

I da nastavim - nadam se da je dr. Stanojević (neonatolog, također izvanredan) još uvijek tamo, pa da mogu reći djeca su ti u dobrim rukama...

----------


## apricot

je, dr. Stanojević je još uvijek na neonatologiji

----------


## GrgurovaMama

dr. Stanojević- kod njega su dječica u dobrim rukama ali ja sam zato gadno prošla u kontaktu s njim...bio je jako grub i nehuman u razgovoru samnom kad mi je došao u sobu...grrrr loša uspomena na njega mada rado čitam njegove tekstove u Bebama

----------


## meda

> ovako, cure, ja znam da sam pisala i ovo i ono na temu SD i mog poroda, ali ono zadnje razmišljanje moje (mislim da su mi se stvari napokon slegle i da mogu reći to je sad to i to ja mislim) ide ovako: da je slučajno doktor koji je mene porađao veterinar koji je došao okotiti moju kujicu i da se prema mojoj Betty ponašao pri okotu kao prema meni na porodu, opalila bi ga šakom u glavu i više se sa poda ne bi digao bez ozbiljne primjene mirišljavih soli.
> Mi smo u bolnicu došle (većina nas) ne zato što imamo kompliciranu trudnoću i očekuju se komplikacije, nego eto da budemo pod nadzorom u slučaju da se nešto neočekivano dogodi pri porodu. Osnovno pravilo bi trebalo biti da se radi o jednoj stabilnoj okolini u kojoj će žena roditi i da joj se ulije sigurnost da su tu pod nadzorom u slučaju problema, tako da se osjećaju još sigurnije.
> Njihov stav "ne možete vi roditi bez nas" mi zvuči kao stav muža zlostavljača "ti si toliko glupa da, bez da ti ja kažem kako, ne možeš skuhati niti čaj".
> Dakle, smatram da se radi o čistom zlostavljanju i zato toliko žena ima psihičkih problema nakon poroda (u koji krug sam ušla i ja, čak niti ne znajući, nego sam im i bila zahvalna što su me porodili - kako je samo mozak čudan, zar ne?)


bas mi se svida sto si napisala, pogodila si bit  :Smile:  

 :Love:

----------


## alvina

Moje je iskustvo super,ali mislim da su uvijek dobri prema specifičnim slučajevima- kao sto je ovaj sa invalidnom ženom i blizancima.
Tako sam i ja imala problema za koje su svi znali i bila na ginekologiji III prije poroda. Tako je bilo i mojim cimericama iz patologije trudnoće. Valjda su bolji kad vas upoznaju ili kad je neka specijal frke- trojčeki, zastoj u rastu, manjak plodne vode i sl. Čitajući ovo i usporedjujući kako je nama koje smo dugo bile na Patologiji trudnoće to je nebo i zemlja.

----------


## Peterlin

Tja, ne znam... Ja nisam bila specijalni slučaj (jedan običan porod na termin i jedno dosadno čuvanje trudnoće) a ne sjećam se doslovce ničeg lošeg... Valjda ovisi kakve karte izvučeš. Ja sam pronašla hrpu dobrih stvari na kojima sam bila zahvalna: 24 h rooming in kod prvog poroda (ne znam kak je sad, to je ipak bilo prije skoro 10 let) i briga i pažnja (pogotovo neonatologa) nakon malo preranog drugog poroda, dugačak i dosadan boravak u bolnici zbog žutice, ali brate mili, na osoblje stvarno nisam imala primjedbi... No, ovo je topic o nečem drugom, pa kidam nalijevo.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Neki dan je bilo tocno godinu dana kako su mene zaprimili  na odjel patologije. I sada kad se sjetim prva tri dana tamo i onih 7 na babinjacama dodje mi da jecam. (Onih 50 dana u sredini sam bila ko zombi. Znala sam da mogu prezivjeti samo ako se budem ponasala kao da se to dogadja nekome drugome a ne meni  :Sad:  )
Svakako ako ikada vise ostanem trudna ne cekam niti minute nego odmah idem put domovine moga muza. Ako nista drugo tamo se znaju normalno  razgovarati i znaju da je bebu najbolje ODMAH dati majci i da se tako puno komplikacija izbjegne. 
A i shvacaju da nije zdravo buditi trudnice u 5 u jutro, prati podove u sobama sa smrdljivom varikinom i hraniti ih hranom koja napuhava)

----------


## GrgurovaMama

ufff sad si me prisjetila toga kako su uletavale prat podove sa tim nekim smrdljivim sredstvom dok su nam bebe bile u sobi...a čitavu trudnoću sam pazila da ne udišem takve smradove i onda rodim i dijete mi od prvog dana života snifa to.... 
 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mrs Happy

Odvratno, jelda.
A ja to udisala 2 mjeseca. Ustvari da budem preciznija, udisala bih, da nisam nastojala izaci iz sobe kad god bi to bilo moguce. A puno puta sam cistacici rekla da ne obrise jer da uopce nitko niej hodao i da je sve cisto.

----------


## Lambi

nije to ni brisanje poda kaj one rade bolje sam izglancala pod ja sa svojom torbom za mjesec dana ,na žalost   :Rolling Eyes:  
kupaonu i wc trebalo bi puno puta tokom dana oprati ...

----------


## tinaka

...a o papiru i sapunu na wc-u da ne govorim... nisam se jedanput vraćala u sobu po gel za tuširanje da si njime operem ruke...

----------


## andream

Cure, ja sam ležala na odjelu 10tak dana i činilo mi se kao cijela vječnost. Jednu večer srušio se dio unutarnje fasade s plafona, kod vrata od wc-a i tuš kabine, čisti horor... sjećam se da mi se užasno piškilo a trebala sam stajati i čekati da majstori pometu svo to smeće koje je palo. što je dalje bilo, ne znam jer sam srećom vrlo brzo otišla nakon toga.
A jedna sestra je bila izuzetno neljubazna, kad sam je nešto bezazleno pitala, obrušila se na mene da "zna svoj posao" (valjda je to shvatila kao komentar?).

----------


## GrgurovaMama

a kad već pucamo....evo i još malo od mene: ja sam rodila na CR i takva sva jadna, pogrbljena, ne znam dal sam više van sebe od šoka, bolova ili čega...svaki put kad idem na wc nosim sa sobom cijelu opremu za čišćenje

dakle prvo očistim kompletnu školjku a tek potom u onim zadnjim sekundama koliko još mogu izdržat da ne mislim da će mi se rez rastvoriti i prepoloviti moje tijelo, sjedam i obavljam ono što sam trebala...a odlazak nazad do kreveta je već noćna mora...

a o krevetima da ne pričam- podić onaj naslon je živa muka a kada sam par puta zvonila sestrama da mi ga dignu ili spuste ispalo je ko da tražim poseban tretman...

mislim da se razumjemo nemam ništa protiv sv.duha, jedino sam njega okusila u životu jer boguhvala nisam nikad ležala u bolnici...vjerujem da je svugdje višemanje slično...

----------


## Mrs Happy

Meni je od svega najgore bilo to sto svoju bebu nisam vidjela dva dana a tek cetvrti dan su mi ga dale u ruke, i jos su se cudile sto ga jos nisam drzala! (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ). A meni prva beba i srce mi puca od tuge.
Drugo najgore mi je bilo sto mi nitko nije napomenuo da je imao krvarenje u mozgu, da se to zove neurorizicno dijete, da je to razlog zasto on nema nagon za sisanjem, da ga trebam kontrolirati, voditi na ekstra UZV-ove itd. Dapace u otpusnom pismu su napisali da je dijete na majcinom mlijeku i zdravo. (A on imao krvarenje u mozgu 2. stupnja, na obje polutke.) 
Zaista ne znam zasto tolike sestre i doktori izaberu to zvanje kad u svojoj srzi nisu humani i nemaju ljubavi za bliznjega svoga.

----------


## Sundance

A kak bi oni trebali znati da dijete ima krvarenje 2. stupnja :? ? Pa nije to rutinska pretraga. 
Koliko djece ima prvi ili drugi stupanj a da roditelji nikada ne saznaju.
I još nisam čula da je nekom uzv pokazao krvarenje samo na jednoj strani... pa čemu čuđenje.

----------


## Mrs Happy

Nije rutinska za donesenu djecu, ali ako je CR planiran mjesec dana unaprijed, dakle dijete je planirano nedonosce, onda bi ga se trebalo napraviti, ne? Ili barem meni reci da ga napravim kad izadjemo iz bolnice.
Nisam znala da je krvarenje uvijek na obje polutke. Ne vidim zasto ne bi moglo biti samo na jednoj strani.  :?

----------


## Sundance

I ja sam imala planirani carski unaprijed (blizanci). 
Pedijatrica ordinira takve preglede. Znači sa mjesec dana ih je uputila kod neuropedijatra zato jer kao jedan nije imao refleks hodanja. Neuropedijatrica ih je uputila na uzv mozga i kod fizijatra. Obojica imali 2 stupanj krvarenja. Vježbali do 6mj i to je to.
Otpušteni iz bolnice kao zdrava djeca što i jesu. Evo imaju 19 mj i pravi su hahari.

----------


## Sundance

Prepostavljam da može biti samo na jednoj strani krvarenje ali to još nisam čula a isto tako i nisam doktor. Znam ih jako puno koji su obavili uzv mozga i nitko još nije imao nalaz da je jedna strana potpuno ok. Može biti na jednoj strani prvi, na drugoj drugi. Ili na jednoj 2 a na drugoj 3.

----------


## Mima

Mrs.Happy pretpostavljam da bolnica tj. neonatolozi imaju kriterije i pravila u kojim slučajevima rade uzv mozga i druge pretrage. Moje dijete je ranije rođeno i rađen je UZV (na dane kad treba biti rađen, znači više puta), i ne da su nam rekli da trebamo vježbati nego su nas iz bolnice naručili na Goljak. Tako da bih rekla da je to stvar pravila, uzv mozga nije rutinska pretraga (i dobro da nije) nego se očito radi u određenim situacijama.

----------


## Lambi

znam da uzv rade kod teških poroda da provijere dali je sve uredu sa bebom

----------


## Sundance

Pa ak su vas iz bolnice naručili na Goljak i radili uzv i rekli da morate vježbati zašto onda kažeš da ti je dijete otpušteno ko zdravo i da ti nitko ništa nije rekao  :? 

Mislim da se razumijemo ja sam na svetom duhu dobila slom živaca kao što možeš pročitati u mojim ranijim postovima, ali mislim da ne treba pretjerivati u pljuvanju.

Recimo pohvalno za 24h rooming gore, meni osobno je to da se nisam morala izdajati nijednom, dečki su samo cicali. 
A kad sam rodila prvi put još su uzimali bebe i svaki put kad mi je malena taman počela cicati oni bi ju uzeli a ja sljedećih sat, dva muku mučila da se izdojim.

----------


## Sundance

mrs. happpy sorry, mislima sam da je tvoj post, a to je bio od mime  :Laughing:

----------


## andream

Malo mi se zamjerio i jedan dr kod kojeg sam redovno odlazila na kontrole, ali je nakon poroda u sobui izričito došao pogledati "svoju" pacijenticu koja je imala epi od početka do kraja svih mogućih trudova. Jer kako je rekla, udarila bi nekoga nogom u rebra da to nije dobila. Nisam imala ni volje ni želje da mu se javim iako mi je stajao kraj kreveta, jer je tješio svoju pacijenticu što ne može dobiti apartman.

----------


## susret

> ufff sad si me prisjetila toga kako su uletavale prat podove sa tim nekim smrdljivim sredstvom dok su nam bebe bile u sobi...a čitavu trudnoću sam pazila da ne udišem takve smradove i onda rodim i dijete mi od prvog dana života snifa to....


Kakvim sredstvom? Kaj ti doma ne pereš podove domestosom ili nečim sl.? Mislim da si ovdje malko pretjerala...

----------


## GrgurovaMama

podove perem običnom vodom...  8)

----------


## Sundance

a da ubaciš nešto za dezinfekciju!   :Grin:

----------


## srecica

Cure   :Wink:   idemo o pranju podova na drugom pdfu.

----------


## susret

Tri puta sam rodila na Sv. duhu i do sada tamo horor još nisam primjetila, osim ako izuzmem iskustvo sa kolegicama surodiljama iz sobe kojim nikada ništa nije pravo i komentiraju kako ih je koja čistačica ili sesta pogledala umjesto da uživaju u prvim zajedničkim trenutcima sa svojim djetešcem,... al to je jedno iskustvo za koje sam si obečala novu temu (treba mi da se "izventiliram")...
Otkako sam prije 12 g. prvi puta tamo rodila pa do nedavno - prije 3.5 mj., mogu reći da se puno puno toga na Sv. duhu promijenilo - srećom na bolje. Od rađaone, načina ophođenja sa rodiljama, pristupa dojenju, rooming in-a... stvarno nemam nikakvog prigovora, a nikako ga ne mogu nazvati hororom.
Komentare o trovanju sredstvom za dezinfekciju poda stvarno smatram ispod svakog nivoa rasprave na ovom forumu, jer mislim da bakterije, virusi i ostale prljavštine ipak nose puno veću opasnost za bebe od mirisa sredstva za čišćenje.

----------


## tajchi73

> susret-
> Komentare o trovanju sredstvom za dezinfekciju poda stvarno smatram ispod svakog nivoa rasprave na ovom forumu, jer mislim da bakterije, virusi i ostale prljavštine ipak nose puno veću opasnost za bebe od mirisa sredstva za čišćenje.



i jak miris smeta i šteti bebama ( jednako kao što smeta i nama ).....mada moram priznati da se ne sjećam nikakvog mirisa/smrada kad sam ja bila gore.

A što se tiče horora........to što ga ti nisi doživjela ne znači da ga netko drugi nije doživio.

----------


## tinaka

> A što se tiče horora........to što ga ti nisi doživjela ne znači da ga netko drugi nije doživio.


U biti, mislim da se radi o tome da jednu situaciju svaki čovjek doživljava na drugačiji način. 
U to sam se uvjerila prilikom višestrukog ležanja tamo po ginekologijama. Meni su neke situacije bile toliko bezazlene i normalne, dok su moje cimerice smatrale da je to smak svijeta. I mogu reći da me to čak znalo raživcirati u debeloj mjeri, jer su tako širile toliku negativnu energiju da to nije bilo za izdržati.

----------


## susret

> U biti, mislim da se radi o tome da jednu situaciju svaki čovjek doživljava na drugačiji način. 
> U to sam se uvjerila prilikom višestrukog ležanja tamo po ginekologijama. Meni su neke situacije bile toliko bezazlene i normalne, dok su moje cimerice smatrale da je to smak svijeta. I mogu reći da me to čak znalo raživcirati u debeloj mjeri, jer su tako širile toliku negativnu energiju da to nije bilo za izdržati.


Slažem se, u potpunosti.

----------


## tajchi73

> tinaka
> U biti, mislim da se radi o tome da jednu situaciju svaki čovjek doživljava na drugačiji način. 
> U to sam se uvjerila prilikom višestrukog ležanja tamo po ginekologijama. Meni su neke situacije bile toliko bezazlene i normalne, dok su moje cimerice smatrale da je to smak svijeta. I mogu reći da me to čak znalo raživcirati u debeloj mjeri, jer su tako širile toliku negativnu energiju da to nije bilo za izdržati.



s ovim što si navela se slažem ( i sama sam u sobi imala takav slučaj ) ali mene riječ horor ne asocira na ružne poglede, glupe komentare, smrad sredstva za pranje poda već na npr. smrt, teško ozljeđivanje, dovođenje u opasnost ženinog ili bebinog života  itd. Večina žena koja se tu javila imala je baš takva ružna iskustva.

----------


## bodo

> Malo mi se zamjerio i jedan dr kod kojeg sam redovno odlazila na kontrole, ali je nakon poroda u sobui izričito došao pogledati "svoju" pacijenticu koja je imala epi od početka do kraja svih mogućih trudova. Jer kako je rekla, udarila bi nekoga nogom u rebra da to nije dobila. Nisam imala ni volje ni želje da mu se javim iako mi je stajao kraj kreveta, jer je tješio svoju pacijenticu što ne može dobiti apartman.




Budi zahvalna Bogu što nisi ti bila ta sa *epi napadima* za vrijeme trudnoće
Svaka od nas ima pozitivna ili negativna iskustva sa bolnicom pri porodu(bilo da je to Sv.duh ili neka druga)
Ne reagiramo ssvi isto u određenoj situaciji
Ja nisam rodila na Sv.duhu.Naravno da niti u bolnici u kojoj jesam rodila nije bilo sve onako kako sam ja zamišljala,ali meni osobno je najvažnije bilo da mi je dijete zdravo i da sam konačno postala mama
Ne razumijem kako netko pored malenog,prekrasnog bića razmišlja samo što njemu nije dobro,valjda očekuje kraljevski tretman
I da netko je napisao da *jeftinije plati ođnje trudnoće kod privatnika.Pa onda idi privatniku,nitko te ne tjera u državne bolnice*  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tajchi73

*bodo*- mislim da je andream mislila na epiduralnu a ne na epi napadaje.

Ostatak posta posebno ono o kraljevskom tretmanu neću niti komentirati. Samo ću i ja staviti jedan   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Peterlin

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> U biti, mislim da se radi o tome da jednu situaciju svaki čovjek doživljava na drugačiji način. 
> U to sam se uvjerila prilikom višestrukog ležanja tamo po ginekologijama. Meni su neke situacije bile toliko bezazlene i normalne, dok su moje cimerice smatrale da je to smak svijeta. I mogu reći da me to čak znalo raživcirati u debeloj mjeri, jer su tako širile toliku negativnu energiju da to nije bilo za izdržati.
> 
> 
> Slažem se, u potpunosti.


X 

Baš ovo sam i ja primijetila...

----------


## kovrčava

> susret prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  tinaka prvotno napisa
> ...



slažem se sa svim gore navedenim, sto ljudi sto ćudi.......

----------


## pepeljuga

evo dizem malo temu, i ja sam rodila na SD - carski nakon 14h trudova, i sjecam se kako sam mjesec dana sjecala boravka u bolnici, ostala sam 4 dana, i 3 puta su me premjestali iz sobe uz sobu, doduse tad nije bilo roominga, sestre su bile ok, lijecni isto, higijena nije bas bila nesto (mislim sad na mijenjanje posteljine i zajednicki WC), ali ono sto mi je najvise ostalo u sjecanju je umor, umor i umor zbog nespavanja.

Nadam se da se do tad poboljsala situacija, postoji li opcija da odbijete rooming? ili si onda majka - namajka - sebicna i to...

----------


## srecica

> postoji li opcija da odbijete rooming?


Vjerujem da postoje opcije kada odbijes rooming in zbog ocitih razloga, tako bi trebalo biti a da li je, napisati ce cure koje su to pokusale.
Ali koliko shvacam tvoj post tebi i nije bio problem rooming-in jer ga tada nije ni bilo, vjerovatno su razlozi nespavanja bili zbog bolnog reza ili su cimerice jako hrkale.

Postoji i opcija odabira drugog rodilista koji nema rooming-in, tada dijete nose prema nekom rasporedu sto sa druge strane moze biti problematicno za uspjesno dojenje.

----------


## kovrčava

Rooming in je stvarno težak, i naporan, osobito za majke nakon carskog reza, ali se sve sa sestrama može dogovoriti, i naravno izlaze ususret, a dojiti se može uspješno, jer nakon carskog dijete nije odmah s vama, a evo mi uspješno dojimo, bitna je volja i upornost. I za mene nitko nije nemajka, koje kažu da im je teško, naporno, da su iscrpljene i umorne, rodile one prirodno ili c.rez.

----------


## andream

ajoj, bodo tek sada vidim - naravno da sam mislila na epiduralnu, imala je dogovor od početka prve i najmanje boli do samog kraja da će je "držati" na epiduralnoj da ništa ne osjeti. Ostala mi je, osim toga, ta osoba u jako ružnom sjećanju jer joj ništa nije bilo dobro i svemu je prigovarala, i svađala se sa sestrama te je dramila da je bolnica "horor" (dobro da nije ležala prethodno na odjelu Patologije trudnoće)...

----------


## ivka105ka

ja sam četiri puta rodila na sd i imam samo rječi hvale

----------


## zibba

Ja sam stariju kćer rodila u Petrovoj, a mlađu na SD. Razlika između ta dva rodilišta mi je kao nebo i zemlja. U Petrovoj od kada sam došla roditi ( puknuće vodenjaka) sam morala ležati prikopčana na ctg, uz gel i drip bez ikakvog pitanja, nagovaranje od pola sata na epiduralnu koju sam kategorički odbijala i zaista koma odnos prema rodilji. Nisam mogla na WC, popiti vode, ništa. Čim bi se pomakla iz zadanog položaja bi sestre vikale da ne može tako i slično. Rekla sam da se tamo ne vraćam ni u kojem slučaju.
Iskustvo sa SD-a je posve drugačije. U trudovima sam došla na kontrolu, potaknuta prijašnjim iskustvom pristojno čekam u hodniku i šećem, prodihavam trudove i ne govorim im da ih imam i da su na cca 4-5 min. Sestra uzima moje papire i govori da ći na red doći odmah čim pacjentica s odjela završi s ctg-om. Može, ja sretna jer nastavljam hodati ( put do bolnice je bio katastrofa, svaki hupser, rupa i neravnina na cesti su mi bili neprijatelji, a trudovi puno bolniji nego dok hodam), nakon pola sata sestra me zove, mjeri tlak, osnovni podatci, kako ste i slično. Stavlja me na ctg i izlazi riješiti ostale pacijente. Nakon 10 min ulazi moj dr koji me vodio cijelu T ( baš taj dan došao s GO, pa znam ja tempirati porod, zar ne), gleda papire i komentira, pa ovdje imamo i trudove ( bili nešto rijeđi nego dok šetam, ali bolniji), mogli bi vi ostati danas i roditi. Je kao da imam ikakvog izbora ići doma ili ostati, ali bar sve okreće na šalu. Postavlja par pitanja o trudovima, vodenjaku, mojim ŽELJAMA. Rekla sam da nemam nekih posebnih želja, osim ako može da me se ne reže ( osim ako zaista zatreba). Kaže OK, uputi sestru da me ne brije sve, već samo ožiljak od prve Epizotimije, riješimo klistir, jurim na WC, tuširam se nakon toga, pa me smještaju u predrađaonu, stave stvari na krevet i prepuštaju mi da biram želim li leći, sjedeti ili hodati. Naravno da pogađate što radim sljedećih sat vremena. Dolazi dr, kratak pregled, super se otvaram, kaže da će sljedeći puta probušiti vodenjak, kratki ctg i opet šetnja. Bušimo vodenjak, ležim oko pola sata po preporuci dr-a a zatim opet hodanje. Povremeno mi stave ctg, ali na kratko. Sve 5. Počinju gadni bolovi, ne mogu više nikako ležati na ctg-u, dolazi dr i kaže da se polako preselim u rađaonu jer sam otvorena 8 cm i da ćemo ostatak otvaranja odraditi tamo, te da mi odmah tamo daju nešto protiv bolova da izdržim do kraja.Do rađaone imam 2-3 truda, sestra me podupire u hodu, zastaje kada imam trud. Stižemo u rađaonu, kopčaju ctg, a mene boli za poludjeti, sestra me uvjerava da još to nije to, a mene tjera na tiskanje odmah kako sam se popela na onaj stolac - ležaj. Zove dr i kreće porod ( dr komentira da ni ne stignu dati protiv bolova jer ću biti gotova prije nego uopče počne djelovati, ha ha ha). Nakon niti 20 min moje zlato je u mojim rukama, niti jedan šav, sestra me cijelo vrijeme nečim zaljevala dolje da ne puknem jer je dr rekao da nećemo rezati. Jedino sam drip dobila pola sata nakon poroda jer sam prejako krvarila pa da se maternica brže stegne i smanji krvarenje. 
U svakom slučaju ja sam bila zadovoljna. Kreveti su bili čisti, redovno slagani, WC je jedan na sobu s 3 rodilje, čisti i uredni, potrepštine su uvijek bile unutra. Sestre kako koja, bila je jedna nabrijana koja je na sve odgovarala svisoka i nevoljko, druge susretljive. 
Svakako je stvar naše percepcije što nam je prihvatljivo. Ja sam išla u bolnicu roditi i provesti tamo onih par dana dok nas ne puste doma, sve mi je bilo OK nakon petrove u kojoj je jedna kupaona na xy soba, 3 WC školjke, uvijek krvave, prostor zadimljen od cigareta ( moje iskustvo prije 6,5 godina), kade koma. U sobi 10 rodilja, bebe donose po strogom rasporedu i nadohranjuju. Na SD su bebe s nama večinu dana, odlaze 2-3 puta od nas, kada su posjete i slično.

----------


## mamitzi

jednoj od mojih cimerica vrhunac užasa na sv.duhu bio je rodina knjižica koju joj je donjela sestra, tako da mislim-sto ljudi sto ćudi.

----------

